# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Սեռական հարաբերություններ ընկերների միջև

## Rhayader

Իմ կարծիքով լրիվ բնական և խրախուսելի երևույթ է, քանի որ սեքսի մեջ շատ կարևոր է վստահությունը զուգընկերոջ նկատմամբ:

----------

VisTolog (26.08.2013), Մուշու (29.11.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ իմ կարծքով, վստահություն ձեռք բերելու համար պարտադիր չէ սեքսով զբաղվել։ Զուգընկերների միջև վստահությունը կարելի է ձեռք բերել շատ ուրիշ եղանակներով։  :Tongue:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ իմ կարծքով, վստահություն ձեռք բերելու համար պարտադիր չէ սեքսով զբաղվել։ Զուգընկերների միջև վստահությունը կարելի է ձեռք բերել շատ ուրիշ եղանակներով։


Ես նկատի ունեի ընկերությունն է վստահություն ձեռք բերելու միջոցը ԲՁՂ

----------

Մուշու (29.11.2016), Ֆոտոն (24.07.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Սեռական հարաբերություններ ընկերների միջև?
Միգուցե սա սերը արտահայտելու ևս եղանակ է, չէ որ ընկերներիդ դու սիրում ես

----------

Ֆոտոն (24.07.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

Փաստորեն միայն ես չեմ, որ հստակ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը։ 
Եթե թեման զուգընկերոջ հետ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին է, ապա ասեմ, որ այդպիսի թեմա արդեն վաղուց կա. հենց այդպես էլ կոչվում է՝ *«Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ»*
Թե՞ հենց ուղղակի ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների  մասին է ։   :Shok: 

Մի խոսքով, թեմայի հեղինակին խնդրում ենք պարզաբանել թեմայի հարցադրումը  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Փաստորեն միայն ես չեմ, որ հստակ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը։ 
> Եթե թեման զուգընկերոջ հետ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին է, ապա ասեմ, որ այդպիսի թեմա արդեն վաղուց կա. հենց այդպես էլ կոչվում է՝ *«Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ»*
> Թե՞ հենց ուղղակի ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների  մասին է ։  
> 
> Մի խոսքով, թեմայի հեղինակին խնդրում ենք պարզաբանել թեմայի հարցադրումը


Ես նկատի ունեի սովորական ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություններ
Նախամուսնական սեքսը ինձ համար չափից դուրս բնական երևույթ է, որ դրա մասին թեմա բացեմ...

----------


## Delicada

> Ես նկատի ունեի սովորական ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություններ
> Նախամուսնական սեքսը ինձ համար չափից դուրս բնական երևույթ է, որ դրա մասին թեմա բացեմ...


Եթե ճիշտն ասեմ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ մտածել այդ ուղղությամբ
Ես իմ մի քիչ տարօրնակ կլիներ եթե ես սեքսով զբաղվեի իմ ընկերոջ հետ:
Եթե ինչ որ սեքսուալ ձգողություն զգաս ընկերոջդ հանդեպ արդեն մի քիչ այլ հարաբերությունների մասին կառելի է խոսել այդ դեպքում:
Չ՞ես կարծում

----------


## Riddle

Սովորական ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություն չի լինում, որովհետև երբ այն կա, ընկերությունն արդեն սովորական կոչվել չի կարող… Եվ նույնիսկ ընկերություն էլ չի կարող կոչվել: 
Ի դեպ, հույս ունեմ, որ նշված «սովորական ընկերները» պատկանում են տարբեր սեռերի, թե չե կհիշեմ կանաչ սմայլիկը:

----------

S.L.V. (23.03.2017), Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե ճիշտն ասեմ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ մտածել այդ ուղղությամբ
> Ես իմ մի քիչ տարօրնակ կլիներ եթե ես սեքսով զբաղվեի իմ ընկերոջ հետ:
> Եթե ինչ որ սեքսուալ ձգողություն զգաս ընկերոջդ հանդեպ արդեն մի քիչ այլ հարաբերությունների մասին կառելի է խոսել այդ դեպքում:
> Չ՞ես կարծում


Հը-ը: Ալյա չե:

----------


## Delicada

> Հը-ը: Ալյա չե:


Դե տեսնում ես ինք էլ ես համաձայն որ այդ դեպքում պարզապես ընկերության մասին չի խոսվում

----------


## Esmeralda

Ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին.... դե, այս հարցում էլ, բնականաբար, նույն մոտեցումն եմ ցուցաբերում.... ճիշտն ասած, սա նույնիսկ ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում... ընկերությունը սրբություն է... Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է...
Չգիտեմ.... երևի ես եմ շաաաաատ հետ ընկել ժամանակից...
Իսկ ձեր հապավումը ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա հասկանալ... Կա՞ էլի մարդ, որ չի հասկացել... եթե կա, ասեք, որ ինձ վատ չզգամ "սահմանափակ" գիտելիքներիս համար...

----------


## Annushka

> Դե տեսնում ես ինք էլ ես համաձայն որ այդ դեպքում պարզապես ընկերության մասին չի խոսվում


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ........ սեքսը լրիվ կփոխի ընկերության իմաստը... .Համ էլ ընկերները հիմնականում միևնույն սեռի են լինում :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   Պատկերացրի՞ք  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   Մենակ չասեք, որ աղջկա և տղայի միջև երկարատև ընկերություն հնարավոր ա :Wink:   Տենց բան չկա.. այ սենց հարցեր են առաջանում... բնությունն իրենն ասում ա :Wink:   :Tongue:  
Համասեռամոլների հավաքածու դարձրեք մեր երկիրը, էլի :Angry2:    Վայյյյյյյյյյյյյյ :Blush:   :Think:   :Angry2:

----------


## Annushka

> Ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին.... դե, այս հարցում էլ, բնականաբար, նույն մոտեցումն եմ ցուցաբերում.... ճիշտն ասած, սա նույնիսկ ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում... ընկերությունը սրբություն է... Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է...
> Չգիտեմ.... երևի ես եմ շաաաաատ հետ ընկել ժամանակից...
> Իսկ ձեր հապավումը ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա հասկանալ... Կա՞ էլի մարդ, որ չի հասկացել... եթե կա, ասեք, որ ինձ վատ չզգամ "սահմանափակ" գիտելիքներիս համար...


Իրոք, ոնց կարելի ա նայել ընկերոջդ / ոչ կյանքի, այլ ուղղակի ընկեր, լավ, մաքուր ընկեր/ ու քեզ նրա հետ անկողմնում պատկերացնել :Angry2:   Լկտիություն է առնվազն  :Ok:   :Angry2:  Դա հեչ լավ չի :Angry2:   :Think:  
Էսմերալդայի հետ համաձայն եմ.. ընկերությունը սրբություն ա... կամ էլ իրոք մենք կյանքից հետ ենք :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   Բայց դե տենց չի... :Wink:   Ուղղակի կան բաներ, որ չի կարելի սեքսով համեմել, ու դրանցից մեկն էլ ընկերությունն է :Cool:  Մի խոսքով, անընդունելի ա :Ok:

----------


## kiki

միանում եմ կյանքից հետ մնացածների շարքին , քանի որ ես ինքս էլ չեմ պատկերացնում նման բան ...

----------


## Riddle

> միանում եմ կյանքից հետ մնացածների շարքին , քանի որ ես ինքս էլ չեմ պատկերացնում նման բան ...


Արժեքների գնահատման կարողությունը չի նշանակում կյանքից հետ մնալ: Հակառակ, ճագարների պես ում հետ ասես բեղմնավորվելը` առանց դիմացիններին տարբերակելու, առանց արժեքներ և սրբություններ ունենալու, հատուկ է քարե դարի պայծառ ներկայացուցիչներին: Այնպես որ ես մեզ չեմ համարում կյանքից հետ մնացած: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

SOF, ես գիտեի, որ դու մի քիչ ցնդած ես, բայց չէի պատկերացնում, որ էս աստիճանի: Նոր մի բան անցավ մտքովս… Ծիծաղս եկավ: Ախր ո՞նց կարելի է էս տեսակ բաների մասին մտածել  :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես նկատի ունեի սովորական ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություններ
> Նախամուսնական սեքսը ինձ համար չափից դուրս բնական երևույթ է, որ դրա մասին թեմա բացեմ...


 :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok:  
SOF, լուրջ եմ ասում, դու լավ չես...  :Think:  Բյուրի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայցևայնպես, ես դեռ հույսս չեմ կորցնում, որ սա ուղղակի կատակ էր... :Blush:  Հակառակ դեպքում... շատ տխուր է... :Sad:

----------


## PoeT

Իմ արև ՍՕՖ ին հասկանում եմ։

Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պատրաստ եմ ընկերներիս հետ սեքսով զբաղվել։

----------


## Մասսագետ

Դեմ բան չունեմ: Բացի դա, եթե ստեղ կգտնվեն տղաներ, որ կասեն վաաաայ տենց բան չկա ոնց կարելի ա, ես համարյա համոզված կլինեմ, որ իրանք հաստատ ուզեցած կլինեն իրենց աղջիկ ընկերուհու հետ սեքս անելու: Սեքսը շատ նորմալ բան ա ու դու չես կարող քեզ կառավարել քո սեքսի ցանկությունը ու քեզ մոտ շատ հանգիստ կարա ցանկություն առաջանա քո հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչ ընկերուհու հետ:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2017)

----------


## kiki

Մրրիկ ջան, բայց ցանկությունն ուրիշ է , իսկ այդ խելառ գաղափարը  իրականացնելը մեկ այլ բան ... 
համաձայն եմ , որ տղաների մոտ կարող է նման ցանկություն առաջանալ , բայց ինչքանով հասկացա  պարոն ՍՕՖ-ը պարզապես դա նկատի չուներ ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Չէ՛, ես իրականացնելն էլ նկատի ունեմ: Ինչո՞ւ չիրականացնել, եթե ցանկությունը կա: Ես երբեք չեմ իրականացրել, բայց կիրականացնեմ, եթե առիթ լինի, ու համոզված եմ, որ իմ ու իմ ընկերուհու հարաբերությունները դրանով չեն տուժի, եթե էրկուսս էլ նույն գաղափարները կիսող լինենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2017)

----------


## kiki

Մրիիկ , դա արդեն կդադարի պարզապես ընկերություն լինելուց  ... դուք կարող եք համարվել արդեն ... ասա ինչպես ուզում ես , ասենք սիրեկաններ  , բայց ոչ ընկերներ ...

----------


## Delicada

> Մրիիկ , դա արդեն կդադարի պարզապես ընկերություն լինելուց  ... դուք կարող եք համարվել արդեն ... ասա ինչպես ուզում ես , ասենք սիրեկաններ  , բայց ոչ ընկերներ ...


100 %-ով համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ:
Դա արդեն ընկերություն չի բառի պարզ իմաստով այլ մի ուրիշ հասկացություն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մրիիկ , դա արդեն կդադարի պարզապես ընկերություն լինելուց  ... դուք կարող եք համարվել արդեն ... ասա ինչպես ուզում ես , ասենք սիրեկաններ  , բայց ոչ ընկերներ ...


Տենց ենթադրություններ մենակ չբավարարված ու իքնասահմանափակված մարդու մոտ կարող են առաջանալ:

Ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, եթե երկուսն էլ ուզում են:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2017)

----------


## Taurus

> Մրիիկ , դա արդեն կդադարի պարզապես ընկերություն լինելուց  ... դուք կարող եք համարվել արդեն ... ասա ինչպես ուզում ես , ասենք սիրեկաններ  , բայց ոչ ընկերներ ...


Ինչու, ով է տվել ընկերության սահմանումը:
ուղղակի շատերը տառապում են սահմանափակ ազատության հիվանդությունով, ի դեպ, որը Հայաստանում շատ տարածված ու վարակիչ է

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2017)

----------


## kiki

> Տենց ենթադրություններ մենակ չբավարարված ու իքնասահմանափակված մարդու մոտ կարող են առաջանալ:
> 
> Ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, եթե երկուսն էլ ուզում են:


շնորհակալություն լավ խոսքերի համար ...

դու ինձ չհասկացար, ես չասեցի որ դար մեջ վատ կամ լավ բան եմ տեսնում, ես ասում եմ, որ այդ հարաբերությունները արդեն պարզապես ընկերություն համարել չի լինի ...

----------


## kiki

> Ինչու, ով է տվել ընկերության սահմանումը:
> ուղղակի շատերը տառապում են սահմանափակ ազատության հիվանդությունով, ի դեպ, որը Հայաստանում շատ տարածված ու վարակիչ է


միգուցե շատերը տառապում են, բայց ոչ ես: իմ կարծիքով ամեն մեկը պիտի որոշի ինչ է իրեն պետք, ու ինչ է ինքը ուզում...

----------


## Taurus

> միգուցե շատերը տառապում են, բայց ոչ ես: իմ կարծիքով ամեն մեկը պիտի որոշի ինչ է իրեն պետք, ու ինչ է ինքը ուզում...


Բայց հաճախ ինչ ուզում ես անպայման չի, որ քեզ պետք լինի, ուղղակի ուզում ես ու վերջ, ու եթե դու ուզում ես կողքինիդ , իսկ ինքը քեզ , և դուք ընկերներ  եք  (պարզ է հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցւչներ) , ինչում է պռոբլեմը?

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2017)

----------


## Delicada

> Բայց հաճախ ինչ ուզում ես անպայման չի, որ քեզ պետք լինի, ուղղակի ուզում ես ու վերջ, ու եթե դու ուզում ես կողքինիդ , իսկ ինքը քեզ , և դուք ընկերներ  եք  (պարզ է հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցւչներ) , ինչում է պռոբլեմը?


Այդտեղ իհարկե պրոբլեմ չկա
Բայց այդ դեպքոում դուք կլինեք սիրեկաններ , որոնք նաև ընկերներ են :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> շնորհակալություն լավ խոսքերի համար ...
> 
> դու ինձ չհասկացար, ես չասեցի որ դար մեջ վատ կամ լավ բան եմ տեսնում, ես ասում եմ, որ այդ հարաբերությունները արդեն պարզապես ընկերություն համարել չի լինի ...


Մի քիչ կոպիտ եմ գրել, կներես... Պարզապես... Չեմ հասկանում
Ես ունեմ ընկերուհիներ, որոնց հետ հարաբերությունները լրիվ ընկերական են մնացել սեռական հարաբերություններից հետո էլ: Պարզապես պետք չէ կենտրոնանալ այդ հարաբերությունների վրա: Սեռական պահանջը համարում նույնպիսի բնական պահանջ, ինչպիսին է ջրի կամ սննդի պահանջը, էդքան բան: Պետք չէ դրանից ինչ որ առանձնահատուկ բան սարքել




> Այդտեղ իհարկե պրոբլեմ չկա
> Բայց այդ դեպքոում դուք կլինեք սիրեկաններ , որոնք նաև ընկերներ են


Սիրեկանները դա ինչ որ արգելված բան է: Այսինքն դու բացի մշտական զուգընկերոջ ունես նաև կողքից հարաբերություններ, դա այլ բան է  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Այդտեղ իհարկե պրոբլեմ չկա
> Բայց այդ դեպքոում դուք կլինեք սիրեկաններ , որոնք նաև ընկերներ են


Բայց միևնույնն է նրանք մնում են ընկերներ

----------


## Delicada

> Բայց միևնույնն է նրանք մնում են ընկերներ


Էլի մնում են բայց հարաբերությունները անցնում են մի քիչ այլ ուղղության

----------


## Artgeo

> Էլի մնում են բայց հարաբերությունները անցնում են մի քիչ այլ ուղղության


Չեն անցնում

----------


## Taurus

> Էլի մնում են բայց հարաբերությունները անցնում են մի քիչ այլ ուղղության


Ոչ թե անցնում են այլ բացվում է մի նոր ուղղություն, որը ավելի է խորացնում ընկերությունը և մեծացնում վստահությունը:

----------


## Delicada

> Ոչ թե անցնում են այլ բացվում է մի նոր ուղղություն, որը ավելի է խորացնում ընկերությունը և մեծացնում վստահությունը:


Artgeo և Taurus միգուցե և դուք ճիշտ եք 
Ինձ համար բայց մի քիչ դժվար է հասկանալ դա
Բայց դե պատկերացրեք մի բան մեկ մի ընկերուհու հանդեպ եք զգում սեքսուլ ձգողություն մեկ մյուսի ուր կհասնի տենց հ՞ն
Եսիմ չգիտեմ մի քիչ աննորմալա դա իմ համար:

----------


## Արշակ

Ինչպես հիմա սիրում են ասել. «Ինտեգրում եվրոպական արժեքներին  :Scenic: » 
 :Bad:  :Bad: 

Կներեք, եթե վիրավորում եմ որևէ մեկի «վեհ» զգացմունքները, բայց ես նման հարաբերությունները ոչ թե ավելի բնական, այլ ավելի *անասնական* եմ համարում։

----------

John (22.03.2017), Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo և Taurus միգուցե և դուք ճիշտ եք 
> Ինձ համար բայց մի քիչ դժվար է հասկանալ դա
> Բայց դե պատկերացրեք մի բան մեկ մի ընկերուհու հանդեպ եք զգում սեքսուլ ձգողություն մեկ մյուսի ուր կհասնի տենց հ՞ն
> Եսիմ չգիտեմ մի քիչ աննորմալա դա իմ համար:


Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ շների նման պետքա ում հետ ուզենաս ու որտեղ ուզենաս անես, բայց դե, եթե երկուսով ուզեւմ եք, տեղն ու ժամն էլ հարմարա, ի՞նչ խնդիր կա

----------


## Delicada

> Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ շների նման պետքա ում հետ ուզենաս ու որտեղ ուզենաս անես, բայց դե, եթե երկուսով ուզեւմ եք, տեղն ու ժամն էլ հարմարա, ի՞նչ խնդիր կա


Ոչ մի երևի թե 
Ինչ ասեմ ամեն մեկն իր համար է ընտրում…
Բայց դե ինչ ուզում ես ասա չեմ անվանի այդ հարաբերությունները ընկերություն բառի պարզ իմաստով:
Շատ շատ sex+friendship…
Կներես անգլերենիս համար:
Կարողա ինչ որ տեղ դա հետաքռքրացնում է և բավարարում է այդ տվյալ երկուսին : Դա արդեն իրենց գործն է և ոչ մեկ չի կարող քննադատի իրենց: 
Ի վերջո ամեն մեկն իր գլուխն ունի որ մտածի

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Ինչպես հիմա սիրում են ասել. «Ինտեգրում եվրոպական արժեքներին »   
> 
> 
> Կներեք, եթե վիրավորում եմ որևէ մեկի «վեհ» զգացմունքները, բայց ես նման համաբերությունները ոչ թե ավելի բնական, այլ ավելի *անասնական* եմ համարում։


Ցանկացած ստանդարտից դուրս մտածելակերպ համարվում ա քեզ համար Եվրոպական: 
Բայց դու հաշվի չես առնում, որ մարդ կա իրա սեփական մտածելակերպն ա ստեղծում ու հաճախ էդ ստանդարտից դուրս ա լինում, որովհետև ստանդարտները հիմնականում ծրագրավորած մտածելակերպեր են լինում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ցանկացած ստանդարտից դուրս մտածելակերպ համարվում ա քեզ համար Եվրոպական: 
> Բայց դու հաշվի չես առնում, որ մարդ կա իրա սեփական մտածելակերպն ա ստեղծում ու հաճախ էդ ստանդարտից դուրս ա լինում, որովհետև ստանդարտները հիմնականում ծրագրավորած մտածելակերպեր են լինում:


 Չէ, տենց չի։ Լիքը ստանդարտից դուրս գաղափարներ կան, որոնք Եվրոպայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն։ Ես ընդհանրապես դեմ չեմ ոչ ստանդարտ մտածելակերպին, և ինքս էլ հակված եմ դրան։ Բայց տարբեր գաղափարների ստանդարտ լինել կամ չլինելը չի, որ դրանց լավ կամ վատն է դարձնում։
Ու Եվրոպայում էլ, ամբողջ աշխարհի նման, շատ տարածված է ստանդարտ մտածելակերպը։ Ուղղակի եվրոպական ստանդարտ մտածելակերպը հաճախ խիստ տարբերվում է հայկական ստանդարտ մտածելակերպից, դրա համար շատերին այն ոչ ստանդարտ է թվում։ 
Իսկ կոնկրետ ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություները գուցե Հայաստանում են ստանդարտից դուրս, բայց նման մտածելակերպը Եվրոպային շատ էլ բնորոշ է։ Ու ինչպես տեսնում եք, այստեղ՝ ֆորումում էլ, այն բավականին ստանդարտ դուրս եկավ. մեծամասնությունը դրան նորմալ էր վերաբերվում։ Ընդ որում, հիմնականում եվրոպական արժեքների ջատագովներն էին նորմալ համարողները։

Բայց անկախ նրանից, ստանդարտ է, թե չէ, գտնում եմ, որ նման հարաբերությունները մարդուն  անասնականին են մոտեցնում ու հեռացնում են մարդկայինից։ Թեկուզ եթե ամբողջ աշխարհը դա նորմալ համարի։

----------


## John

Առայժմ չեմ ընդունում: Ի՞Նչու առայժմ: Դա այնպիսի յարց է, որ կարող է ժամանակի ընթացքում, երբ տարիքս առնեմ, կարծիքս փոխեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, արդեն լրջանամ:



> Իսկ կոնկրետ ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություները գուցե Հայաստանում են ստանդարտից դուրս, բայց նման մտածելակերպը Եվրոպային շատ էլ բնորոշ է


Այդքան Եվրոպայում եղել եմ, դեռ ոչ մի անգամ համատարած նման մտածելակերպի չեմ հանդիպել: Ավելին՝ եվրոպացի արական սեռի ընկերներիս հետ ավելի անմիջական եմ, քանի որ հաստատ գիտեմ, որ նրանք անմիջականությունս այլ կերպ չեն ընկալի:



> Բայց անկախ նրանից, ստանդարտ է, թե չէ, գտնում եմ, որ նման հարաբերությունները մարդուն անասնականին են մոտեցնում ու հեռացնում են մարդկայինից։


Ա՛յ, դրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Առանց մեկնաբանության

----------

Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Մեծամասնությունը էստեղ  դեմ ա նման հարաբերություններին: Բայց երկար չվիճեմ Եվրոպական և հայկական մտածելակերպերից, մենակ մի բան գիտեմ, որ Եվրոպականը ավելի առաջադեմ ա քան հայկականը:
Անասնական հարաբերությունների մասին: Օրինակ հենց քեզ մոտ ծրագրավորած ա, որ դա անասնական հարաբերություններ ա, որովհետև դու մենակ մի կողմով ես նայում: Ես շատ հանգիստ կարամ ընդունեմ էն մարդկանց ասածը, որոնք կասեն, որ դեմ են, բայց նրանք նաև չեն կարող ինձ ոչինչ ասել, որ կողմ եմ: Ուղղակի հենց էդ ծրագրավորած ա, որ սեքս կոնկրետ մարդկանց հետ են անում. կամ կնոջ կամ անբարոների, բայց շատերը չեն ուզում հասկանան, որ սեքսը անբարո բան չի, և կարող ես զբաղվել ում հետ, որ կուզես, առավելևս ընկերոջդ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Մի հատ շատ կարևոր հարց ունեմ: Սեռական հարաբերությունները ինչպիսի՞ ընկերների միջև: Եթե ընկեր նշանակում է ուղղակի մտերիմ ընկեր՝ համաձայն չեմ, իսկ եթե ընկեր նշանակում է սիրած, սիրահարված ընկեր-ընկերուհի՝ այդ դեպքում կարող եմ համաձայն լինել: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին չես սիրում, չես սիրահարվում, ապա չի կարելի այդ հասարակ ընկերական սերը արտահայտել սեռական միջոցներով, դա արդեն անբարո արարք եմ համարում:
Եվրոպայի հետ համեմատվելը դեռ շուտ է: Մենք դեռ «շատ հաց ու պանիր պետք է ուտենք» որ հասնենք Եվրոպային, ցավոք:

----------


## docart

> Մրրիկ ջան, բայց ցանկությունն ուրիշ է , իսկ այդ խելառ գաղափարը  իրականացնելը մեկ այլ բան ... 
> համաձայն եմ , որ տղաների մոտ կարող է նման ցանկություն առաջանալ , բայց ինչքանով հասկացա  պարոն ՍՕՖ-ը պարզապես դա նկատի չուներ ...


իսկ ինչ է, աղջիկների մոտ նման ցանկություններ չի առաջանում?

----------


## Annushka

> իսկ ինչ է, աղջիկների մոտ նման ցանկություններ չի առաջանում?


Ինձ թվում է, որ ցանկությունն ու կիրքը պետք է սեռ ու տարիք չհարցնեն :Think:  … Ուղղակի հայ աղջիկներից շատերը պարզապես վախենում են իրենց ցանկություններից.. Ի՞նչ կապ ունի աղջիկ ես, թե տղա..  :Acute:  մարդ ես, ուրեմն ցանկություն, կիրք, հրապուրանք հատուկ պիտի լինեն քեզ.. Ես կասեի, որ եթե մարդ հասել է 18-20 տարեկանի և երբեք նման զգացողություններ ու ցանկություններ չեն առաջացել իր մոտ, պետք ա լուրջ մտահոգվի իր առողջական ու հոգեկան վիճակով :LOL:  այլ բան է, որ ոմանք խուսափում են ընդունել,որ ինչ-որ մեկով տարվել են, կամ տենդագին ձգտում են նրան :Blush:  Մի խոսքով, այդ ամենը շատ անհատական է ու ամեն մեկը ինքը պետք է ընտրի իր ապրելակերպը.. Դե եթե *ոմանք*  :Fool: գտնում են, որ սեքսը ընդունելի է նաև ընկերների միջև, իրենց գործն է ու իրենց կյանքը, թող զբաղվեն հիմա, էլի :LOL:  : Անձմանբ ես համարում եմ, որ ընկերներին նման աչքով նայելը վայելուչ չէ, ընկերությունը վեհ գաղափար է  :Smile:  Եվ հետո, սիրեկանը կարող է լավ ընկեր լինել, բայց լավ ընկերը անպայման չէ, որ սիրեկան լինի  :Cool:

----------

Rhayader (13.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.03.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, եկեք նախ մոռանանք պահպանակների գոյության մասին: Ես չեմ ասում, թե սեռական հարաբերությունները միայն երեխա ունենալու համար են, ԲԱՅՑ… բնությունն ի սկզբանե պահպանակներ չի ստեղծել (ի դեպ, պահպանակներն էլ 100%-ով չեն պաշտպանում անցանկալի հղիությունից), հետևաբար սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալիս կարելի է ենթադրել, որ երեխաներ պետք է ծնվեն, հետևաբար բնությունը չի ասել, որ ընկերների միջև պետք է սեռական հարաբերություններ լինեն, որովհետև պարզապես ընկերուհուց երեխա ունենալն անհեթեթություն է: եթե դուք կողմ եք ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություններին, նշանակում է դեմ եք գնում բնությանը:
Հուսով եմ՝ հասկանալի ասացի: Մնացածը հետո կասեմ:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես նախ մի հարց կուզենայի ուղղել ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներին. եթե դուք համարում եք, որ նման հարաբերությունները նորմալ են, ընդունելի և նույնիսկ խրախուսելի, հետաքրքիր է, դուք դա նույնքան խրախուսելի կհամարեի՞ք, եթե ձեր քույրն իր մտերիմ ընկերների հետ պարբերաբար այդպիսի հարաբերություններ ունենար։ 
Այս հարցիս պատասխանեք, հետո, ըստ պատասխանի, ուրիշ հարց կտամ։ :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

> Լավ, եկեք նախ մոռանանք պահպանակների գոյության մասին: Ես չեմ ասում, թե սեռական հարաբերությունները միայն երեխա ունենալու համար են, ԲԱՅՑ… բնությունն ի սկզբանե պահպանակներ չի ստեղծել (ի դեպ, պահպանակներն էլ 100%-ով չեն պաշտպանում անցանկալի հղիությունից), հետևաբար սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալիս կարելի է ենթադրել, որ երեխաներ պետք է ծնվեն, հետևաբար բնությունը չի ասել, որ ընկերների միջև պետք է սեռական հարաբերություններ լինեն, որովհետև պարզապես ընկերուհուց երեխա ունենալն անհեթեթություն է: եթե դուք կողմ եք ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություններին, նշանակում է դեմ եք գնում բնությանը:
> Հուսով եմ՝ հասկանալի ասացի: Մնացածը հետո կասեմ:


Բյուր կոնտրացեպցիայի հետ հեչ ծանոթ չես, եթե քո համար դրանք սահմանափակվում են միմիայն պահպանակներով  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արթու՛ր, ես կոնտրացեպցիայի հետ շա՜տ ծանոթ եմ, բայց ամենաանվնաս ու ամենաարդյունավետ միջոցը պահպանակն է: Մնացածը կա՛մ պակաս արդյունավետ են, կա՛մ կարող են վնաս հասցնել կնոջ օրգանիզմին: Բայց դա բնավ կապ չունի: Այդպես էլ գիտեի, որ գրառումս անհասկանալի է լինելու: Եթե նույնիսկ լիներ հարյուր տոկոսանոց կոնտրացեպցիա… Ասածս այն է, որ բնությունն այն չի ստեղծել, հետևաբար բնությունը ենթադրում է, որ սեռական հարաբերությունների արդյունքում կարող են երեխաներ ծնվել, հետևաբար բնությունը ենթադրել է նաև, որ սեռական հարաբերությունները լինում են այն մարդկանց միջև, որոնք պատրաստ են իրենց կյանքը միասին անցկացնել:

----------

Alphaone (20.08.2017), Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթու՛ր, ես կոնտրացեպցիայի հետ շա՜տ ծանոթ եմ, բայց ամենաանվնաս ու ամենաարդյունավետ միջոցը պահպանակն է: Մնացածը կա՛մ պակաս արդյունավետ են, կա՛մ կարող են վնաս հասցնել կնոջ օրգանիզմին: Բայց դա բնավ կապ չունի: Այդպես էլ գիտեի, որ գրառումս անհասկանալի է լինելու: Եթե նույնիսկ լիներ հարյուր տոկոսանոց կոնտրացեպցիա… Ասածս այն է, որ բնությունն այն չի ստեղծել, հետևաբար բնությունը ենթադրում է, որ սեռական հարաբերությունների արդյունքում կարող են երեխաներ ծնվել, հետևաբար բնությունը ենթադրել է նաև, որ սեռական հարաբերությունները լինում են այն մարդկանց միջև, որոնք պատրաստ են իրենց կյանքը միասին անցկացնել:


Քեզ շրջապատող ցանկցած իր բնությունը չի ստեղծել, ո՛չ հեռուստացույց, ո՛չ համակարգիչ. ո՛չ մեքենա, ո՛չ շենքեր ու շինություններ և այլ և այլն: Այսինքն բնությունը ի սկզբանե «ենթադրել» է , որ այդ ամենը մարդուն պետք չէ: Թո՛ղ էդ ձեռքիդ մաուսը, բնությունը այն չի ստեղծել

----------


## Taurus

> Ես նախ մի հարց կուզենայի ուղղել ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներին. եթե դուք համարում եք, որ նման հարաբերությունները նորմալ են, ընդունելի և նույնիսկ խրախուսելի, հետաքրքիր է, դուք դա նույնքան խրախուսելի կհամարեի՞ք, եթե ձեր քույրն իր մտերիմ ընկերների հետ պարբերաբար այդպիսի հարաբերություններ ունենար։ 
> Այս հարցիս պատասխանեք, հետո, ըստ պատասխանի, ուրիշ հարց կտամ։


Իմ բոլոր քույրերը ամուսնացած են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քեզ շրջապատող ցանկցած իր բնությունը չի ստեղծել, ո՛չ հեռուստացույց, ո՛չ համակարգիչ. ո՛չ մեքենա, ո՛չ շենքեր ու շինություններ և այլ և այլն: Այսինքն բնությունը ի սկզբանե «ենթադրել» է , որ այդ ամենը մարդուն պետք չէ: Թո՛ղ էդ ձեռքիդ մաուսը, բնությունը այն չի ստեղծել


Բայց մենք դրանք չենք մտցնում մեր համապատասխան օրգանների մեջ: Եվ հետո, քո թվարկածները մարդն է ստեղծել հատուկ նպատակներով: Ընկերների մեջ սեռական հարաբերությունները նույնն են, ինչ երբ երեխան կովի կրծքից կաթ ուտի:

----------


## Artgeo

Իսկ ես քույր չունեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Իսկ ես քույր չունեմ


Մի կողմից էդ լավա:
(Արտ բայց "կեղտոտ" հարց էր, սուս! հեշտ ենք պրծել :Cool: )

----------


## Արշակ

> Այդքան Եվրոպայում եղել եմ, դեռ ոչ մի անգամ համատարած նման մտածելակերպի չեմ հանդիպել: Ավելին՝ եվրոպացի արական սեռի ընկերներիս հետ ավելի անմիջական եմ, քանի որ հաստատ գիտեմ, որ նրանք անմիջականությունս այլ կերպ չեն ընկալի:


Բազմաթիվ մարդիկ, որոնք ամբողջ կյանքում ապրել են Հայաստանում, հայերի ու հայկական հոգեբանության մասին շատ սխալ կամ թերի պատկերացումներ ունեն։ Այնպես որ քո Եվրոպայում ապրած լինելը դեռ ապացույց չէ։  :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես էլ եմ Եվրոպայում «ման եկել», բայց եկեք մեզ եվրոպացու տեղ չդնենք, ոչ էլ հայկական տրադիցիաներին հետևենք:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ բոլոր քույրերը ամուսնացած են:


Հիմա ի՞նչ. պատասխանից խուսափելու այս անհաջող փորձն ընդունեմ որպես պատասխա՞ն, այսինքն՝ որ քրոջդ դեպքում դու բոլորովին այլ կերպ կնայեիր այս հարցին, որն էլ նշանակում է, որ հոգուդ խորքում դու ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություններին ամենևին էլ «ազատամտորեն» ու «առանց կոմպլեքսների» չես վերաբերվում։ :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:  

Եթե այլ պատասխան չես գտնում, քան քույրերիդ ամուսնացած լինելու հանգամանքի հետևում թաքնվելը, ապա ամեն ինչ ավելի քան պարզ ու ակնհայտ է... :Wink:   Եթե գոյություն ունի քո ասած «սահմանափակ ազատության հիվանդություն», ապա դու դրանով հաստատ տառապում ես։ Չնայած ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի սահմանափակություն չեմ տեսնում։ Դու ինքդ էլ դա այդպես անվանել։

----------


## Gohar

> Ես նախ մի հարց կուզենայի ուղղել ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներին. եթե դուք համարում եք, որ նման հարաբերությունները նորմալ են, ընդունելի և նույնիսկ խրախուսելի, հետաքրքիր է, դուք դա նույնքան խրախուսելի կհամարեի՞ք, եթե ձեր քույրն իր մտերիմ ընկերների հետ պարբերաբար այդպիսի հարաբերություններ ունենար։ 
> Այս հարցիս պատասխանեք, հետո, ըստ պատասխանի, ուրիշ հարց կտամ։


Իմ կարծիքով նման մտածելակերպի տեր մարդիկ ընդհանրապես չէին խրախուսի, որ իրենց քույրը «Մտերիմ ընկերներ» ունենար:Եվ եթե աղջիկը հաշվի է առնում եղբոր կարծիքը, ապա աղջկա շրջապատի բոլոր մարդիկ աղջկա համար պարզապես ծանոթներ կլինեն:Եթե հաշվի չի առնում   :Think:   լուրջ խնդիր է…………

իմ կարծիքը այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ՛
Իրոք համարում եմ անասնական, որ ընկերները իրար  հետ որոշակի հարաբերություններ ունենալուց հետո կարող են ասել մենք «Պարզ ընկեներ» ենք………
Բայց ես միևնույն է ես կմնամ իմ համոզմունքին և կասեմ, որ  եթե մարդիկ միմյանց համակրում են, ապա այդ անձանց միջև «պարզ ընկերություն չի կարող լինել»:Եթե լինի ապա միայն սկզբնական շրջանում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> …հետաքրքիր է, դուք դա նույնքան խրախուսելի կհամարեի՞ք, եթե ձեր քույրն իր մտերիմ ընկերների հետ պարբերաբար այդպիսի հարաբերություններ ունենար։


Այս հարցը շատ դիպուկ հարված էր սեռական հարաբերություններին ծառավ մնացածներին: Ես անձապ չեմ մերժի, բայց նորից դնում եմ իմ պայմանը. ոչ թե մի քանի մտերիմ ընկերների հետ, այլ միայն ամենամտերիմ ընկերոջ հետ (հետագայում նշանվելու/ամուսնանալու նպատակները, իրենց խնդիրն է): Չեմ ուզենա, որ դա լինի ամենուր՝ աջ-ձախ, սրան-նրան, դա շատ նման է անբարոյականի արարքին:
Uluana ես քեզ պատասխանեցի, բայց ավելի կոնկրետ ասեմ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ոչ չի խանգառի ինձ, եթե վերը նշված պայմանները չխախտի՝ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## kiki

> իսկ ինչ է, աղջիկների մոտ նման ցանկություններ չի առաջանում?


իսկ ես դրա դեմ ինչ-որ բա՞ն ասացի ... ես պարզապես վերևի պոստին էի պատասխանում :




> ...Մի խոսքով, այդ ամենը շատ անհատական է ու ամեն մեկը ինքը պետք է ընտրի իր ապրելակերպը.. Դե եթե *ոմանք* գտնում են, որ սեքսը ընդունելի է նաև ընկերների միջև, իրենց գործն է ու իրենց կյանքը, թող զբաղվեն հիմա, էլի : Անձմանբ ես համարում եմ, որ ընկերներին նման աչքով նայելը վայելուչ չէ, ընկերությունը վեհ գաղափար է  Եվ հետո, սիրեկանը կարող է լավ ընկեր լինել, բայց լավ ընկերը անպայման չէ, որ սիրեկան լինի


ես հենց սա էի ուզում ասել, բայց երևի լավ չասացի, դրա համար ինձ ոմանք չհասկացան ...

----------


## Guest

> Եվ հետո, սիրեկանը կարող է լավ ընկեր լինել, բայց լավ ընկերը անպայման չէ, որ սիրեկան լինի


Շատ ճիշտ ասացիր - "անպայման չէ", բայց շա՜տ հնարավոր է!!!

----------


## Taurus

> Հիմա ի՞նչ. պատասխանից խուսափելու այս անհաջող փորձն ընդունեմ որպես պատասխա՞ն, այսինքն՝ որ քրոջդ դեպքում դու բոլորովին այլ կերպ կնայեիր այս հարցին, որն էլ նշանակում է, որ հոգուդ խորքում դու ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություններին ամենևին էլ «ազատամտորեն» ու «առանց կոմպլեքսների» չես վերաբերվում։   
> 
> Եթե այլ պատասխան չես գտնում, քան քույրերիդ ամուսնացած լինելու հանգամանքի հետևում թաքնվելը, ապա ամեն ինչ ավելի քան պարզ ու ակնհայտ է...  Եթե գոյություն ունի քո ասած «սահմանափակ ազատության հիվանդություն», ապա դու դրանով հաստատ տառապում ես։ Չնայած ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի սահմանափակություն չեմ տեսնում։ Դու ինքդ էլ դա այդպես անվանել։


Հոպ, Ստոպ,էէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ   մի րոպե, ես չեմ թաքնվում ոչ մի բանի հետևում:
հարցը չի վերաբերվում նրան, թե մարդն ազատ է թե ոչ:
եթե մարդը ունի սիրած անձնավորություն և նրա կողմից սիրված է,և ասենք նրանք ընկեր-ըմկերուհի են, ապա Սեռական հարաբերությունները կդիտվեն, վորպես դավաճանություն, մնացած դեպքերում , ես ճիշտ եմ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Հոպ, Ստոպ,էէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ   մի րոպե, ես չեմ թաքնվում ոչ մի բանի հետևում:
> հարցը չի վերաբերվում նրան, թե մարդն ազատ է թե ոչ:
> եթե մարդը ունի սիրած անձնավորություն և նրա կողմից սիրված է,և ասենք նրանք ընկեր-ըմկերուհի են, ապա Սեռական հարաբերությունները կդիտվեն, վորպես դավաճանություն, մնացած դեպքերում , ես ճիշտ եմ:


Այ հիմա, լիովին համաձայն եմ:  :Ok:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ցանկացած  «պարզապես» ընկերական  հարաբերություն ապահովագրված չի զուգ-ընկերականի վերածվելու «վտանգից»: Թեկուզ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ երկու կողմերն էլ շարունակաբար  անուղղակի ձևով գիտակցում են իրանց սեռային տարբերությունը:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Այս թեման արդեն անհամ է դառնում:
Ժողովուրդ մտածեք, նայեք վերնագրին և հետո կարծիք արտահայտեք, ոչ թե հիշեք, որ սեքսի ծարավ եք մնացել ու ով էլ որ լինի սեռական շփումների մասին մտածեք:
Համաձայն եմ բաց ուղեղով արտահայտվեք, բայց մի քիչ էլ փորձեք մտածել, օրինակներ մտածեք հետո նոր գրառեք ձեր կարծիքը: Սրանով ես ոչ ոքի չեմ քննադատում, ուղղակի խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գրելուց առաջ մտածեք:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հոպ, Ստոպ,էէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ   մի րոպե, ես չեմ թաքնվում ոչ մի բանի հետևում:
> հարցը չի վերաբերվում նրան, թե մարդն ազատ է թե ոչ:
> եթե մարդը ունի սիրած անձնավորություն և նրա կողմից սիրված է,և ասենք նրանք ընկեր-ըմկերուհի են, ապա Սեռական հարաբերությունները կդիտվեն, վորպես դավաճանություն, մնացած դեպքերում , ես ճիշտ եմ:


Taurus, էլի սար ու ձոր ես ընկնում...
Չէ, սիրած անձնավորություն ունենալու դեպքը նկատի չունեմ։ Ասենք, քույրդ է (դեռ ամուսնացած չէ), սիրած անձնավորություն դեռ չունի, բայց ունի մտերիմ ընկերներ։ Դու նորմալ կհամարեի՞ր, եթե նա իր այդ մտերիմ ընկերների հետ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենար։ Խնդրում եմ, հարցիս ուղիղ պատասխանիր՝ այո կամ ոչ։ Էլ սար ու ձոր չընկնես։ Կարծում եմ, հարցադրումս ավելի քան հստակ է, և նույնպիսի պատասխան եմ ակնկալում քեզնից։ :Wink:

----------


## Jirayr24

Բարև բոլորին :Cool:  
Ճիշտն ասած հետաքրքիր է կարդալ ձեր կարքիները, հայացքները աըս լուրջ հարցի շուրջ:  
Իմ կարծիքով, ընկերական հարաբերությունները պետք է` նաև պարտադիր  տարբերել սիրային հարաբերություններից, ընկերական սերը /խոսքս` տղա, աղջիկ/ և այն զգացմունքը, որը տածում ես սիրած էակի հանդեպ իմ կարծիքով հենց տարբերվում է կրքի բացակայությամբ, հաճախ լինում են դեպքեր, երբ ընկերներից մեկի մեկ իրենց միջև ստեղծված վստահությունից, ազատ մտքից և հոգեկան հարգանքից, առաջանում է սգացմունքի ինչ որ մի խայծ ինչու չէ նաև կիրք, որը վերջանում շատ դեպքերում, հարաբերությունների խզմամբ: 
Չեմ գնահատում, ու կտրուկ դեմ եմ սեռական հարաբերությանը ընկերների մեջ:

----------


## Taurus

> Taurus, էլի սար ու ձոր ես ընկնում...
> Չէ, սիրած անձնավորություն ունենալու դեպքը նկատի չունեմ։ Ասենք, քույրդ է (դեռ ամուսնացած չէ), սիրած անձնավորություն դեռ չունի, բայց ունի մտերիմ ընկերներ։ Դու նորմալ կհամարեի՞ր, եթե նա իր այդ մտերիմ ընկերների հետ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենար։ Խնդրում եմ, հարցիս ուղիղ պատասխանիր՝ այո կամ ոչ։ Էլ սար ու ձոր չընկնես։ Կարծում եմ, հարցադրումս ավելի քան հստակ է, և նույնպիսի պատասխան եմ ակնկալում քեզնից։


Էտ արդեն իմ քրոջից է կախված:
Եթե նա համարում է որ դա նորմալ է , ուրեմն ես դեմ չեմ, բայց իմ քույրը, ունի  լրիվ  հակառակ  մտածելակերպ, քան իմը:
Հետո էլ քո հարցի մեջ մի քիչ անորոշություն կա, օրնալկ քո եղբայրը , ճանաչում է քո բոլոր ընկերներին ու գիտի ձեր փոխհարաբերությունների մասին, համոզված եմ, որ ոչ:
Բա!

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էտ արդեն իմ քրոջից է կախված:
> Եթե նա համարում է որ դա նորմալ է , ուրեմն ես դեմ չեմ, բայց իմ քույրը, ունի  լրիվ  հակառակ  մտածելակերպ, քան իմը:
> Հետո էլ քո հարցի մեջ մի քիչ անորոշություն կա, օրնալկ քո եղբայրը , ճանաչում է քո բոլոր ընկերներին ու գիտի ձեր փոխհարաբերությունների մասին, համոզված եմ, որ ոչ:
> Բա!


Ճիշտն ասած, էս վերջին գրածդ նախադասությունից բան չհասկացա։
Լավ, համարենք, որ նորմալ ես վերաբերվում այն հանգամանքին, որ քույրդ այդպիսի հարաբերություններ ունենա (չնայած, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, հե՛չ հավատս չի գալիս, որ եթե իրականում նման բան լիներ, դու դրան այնպես հանգիստ նայեիր, ինչպես որ հիմա խոսում ես դրա մասին, բայց դա տվյալ դեպքում կարևոր չի, քանի որ չեմ կարող հակառակն ապացուցել)։ 

Հիմա այսպիսի մի հարց. դուք՝ ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներդ, համարում եք, որ այդպիսի հարաբերությունների համար պարտադիր չէ, որ տվյալ մարդիկ միմյանց նկատմամբ զգացմունքներ ունենան, չ է՞։ Դե, խոսքն ուղղակի ընկերների մասին է, ուրեմն իրար սիրահարված չեն, պարզապես դուք համարում եք, որ մտերիմների միջև կարող են սեռական հարաբերություններ լինել, որի մեջ, ըստ ձեզ, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա։ Լավ, եթե այդպես եք համարում, ապա նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ենթադրել, որ դուք պետք է նորմալ նայեք նաև այն բանին, եթե ձեր սիրած անձնավորությունը կամ կինը նույն ձևով, մտերմիկ ընկերական զգացմունքներից դրդված, սեռական հարաբերություն ունենա իր ընկերներից որևէ մեկի հետ (ձեր զուգընկերուհին լինելով հանդերձ)։ Չէ՞որ, ձեր ասելով, նման սեռական հարաբերությունները ոչ մի կապ չունեն սիրո հետ, զուտ ընկերական են ( :Wacko:  ) հետևաբար, ստացվում է, որ այս դեպքում էլ պետք է որ չխանգարեն ձեր սիրային հարաբերություններին։ 
Բայց դե համոզված եմ, որ ոչ մի իրեն հարգող տղամարդ չի կարող նման երևույթին նորմալ վերաբերվել, մեղմ ասած, իհարկե։

----------


## Taurus

> Հիմա այսպիսի մի հարց. դուք՝ ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներդ, համարում եք, որ այդպիսի հարաբերությունների համար պարտադիր չէ, որ տվյալ մարդիկ միմյանց նկատմամբ զգացմունքներ ունենան, չ է՞։ Դե, խոսքն ուղղակի ընկերների մասին է, ուրեմն իրար սիրահարված չեն, պարզապես դուք համարում եք, որ մտերիմների միջև կարող են սեռական հարաբերություններ լինել, որի մեջ, ըստ ձեզ, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա։ Լավ, եթե այդպես եք համարում, ապա նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ենթադրել, որ դուք պետք է նորմալ նայեք նաև այն բանին, եթե ձեր սիրած անձնավորությունը կամ կինը նույն ձևով, մտերմիկ ընկերական զգացմունքներից դրդված, սեռական հարաբերություն ունենա իր ընկերներից որևէ մեկի հետ (ձեր զուգընկերուհին լինելով հանդերձ)։ Չէ՞որ, ձեր ասելով, նման սեռական հարաբերությունները ոչ մի կապ չունեն սիրո հետ, զուտ ընկերական են ( ) հետևաբար, ստացվում է, որ այս դեպքում էլ պետք է որ չխանգարեն ձեր սիրային հարաբերություններին։ 
> Բայց դե համոզված եմ, որ ոչ մի իրեն հարգող տղամարդ չի կարող նման երևույթին նորմալ վերաբերվել, մեղմ ասած, իհարկե։



Դու ուշադիր չես, ես արդեն ասել եմ որ դա դավաճանություն է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դու ուշադիր չես, ես արդեն ասել եմ որ դա դավաճանություն է:


Ես գիտեմ, թե դու ինչ ես ասել։ Այո, ասել ես, որ այդ դավաճանություն է, բայց եթե զգացմունքները կապ չունեն, ապա, հաշվի առնելով ձեր նախորդ ասածները, պետք է որ դավաճանություն չհամարվեր։ Կամ էլ դու ուղղակի հակասում ես ինքդ քեզ։

----------


## Taurus

> Ես գիտեմ, թե դու ինչ ես ասել։ Այո, ասել ես, որ այդ դավաճանություն է, բայց եթե զգացմունքները կապ չունեն, ապա, հաշվի առնելով ձեր նախորդ ասածները, պետք է որ դավաճանություն չհամարվեր։ Կամ էլ դու ուղղակի հակասում ես ինքդ քեզ։


Դու խառնումմ ես սերն ու ընկերությունը!

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես գիտեմ, թե դու ինչ ես ասել։ Այո, ասել ես, որ այդ դավաճանություն է, բայց եթե զգացմունքները կապ չունեն, ապա, հաշվի առնելով ձեր նախորդ ասածները, պետք է որ դավաճանություն չհամարվեր։ Կամ էլ դու ուղղակի հակասում ես ինքդ քեզ։


Երբ մենք ունենք սիրային հարաբերություններ ու նա իմ միակն է, իսկ ես նրա միակը, դա արդեն դավաճանություն է: Մենք չենք ասում, որ կողմ ենք սեռական հարաբերություններին այն մարդկանց հետ, որոնք ունեն սիրած էակ կամ ամուսին: 

Հ.Գ. Եթե հակաճառելու այլ ձև չունես, պետք չէ աբսուրդային իդեաներով փորձել հակահարված հասցնել

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դու խառնումմ ես սերն ու ընկերությունը!


Ախր ե՛ս չեմ խառնում, է՛, դու՛ք՝ ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներդ եք խառնում։ Ըստ ձեր տեսակետի, սեքսն ընդունելի է և՛սիրո, և՛ ընկերության դեպքում, այսինքն՝ մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի, բայց եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն իսրոն էլ պիտի որ չխանգարեր։ Բայց, փաստորեն, պարզվում է, որ խանգարում է, չէ՞, ուրեմն  եկեք, այնուամնենայնիվ, խոստովանեք, որ որևէ մեկի հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալու դեպքում կամ դրանից հետո դուք արդեն չեք կարող տվյալ մարդուն նայել որպես ուղղակի ընկերոջ, այնպես, կարծես թե ոչինչ էլ չի եղել։ 
Ուղղակի սկզբում մի բան ասել ես, ուզում ես ասածդ մինչև վերջ առաջ տանել։

----------

Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երբ մենք ունենք սիրային հարաբերություններ ու նա իմ միակն է, իսկ ես նրա միակը, դա արդեն դավաճանություն է: Մենք չենք ասում, որ կողմ ենք սեռական հարաբերություններին այն մարդկանց հետ, որոնք ունեն սիրած էակ կամ ամուսին: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եթե հակաճառելու այլ ձև չունես, պետք չէ աբսուրդային իդեաներով փորձել հակահարված հասցնել


Գիտե՞ս ինչ, եթե ամուսին կամ սիրած էակ ունենալ կամ չունենալը սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու հարցում կարևոր է, ապա ընդունեք, որ նման հարաբերությունները չեն կարող զուտ ընկերական լինել։ Ախր դուք ինքներդ եք ապացուցում, որ այդպես չի։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ախր ե՛ս չեմ խառնում, է՛, դու՛ք՝ ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներդ եք խառնում։ Ըստ ձեր տեսակետի, սեքսն ընդունելի է և՛սիրո, և՛ ընկերության դեպքում, այսինքն՝ մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի, բայց եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն իսրոն էլ պիտի որ չխանգարեր։ Բայց, փաստորեն, պարզվում է, որ խանգարում է, չէ՞, ուրեմն  եկեք, այնուամնենայնիվ, խոստովանեք, որ որևէ մեկի հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալու դեպքում կամ դրանից հետո դուք արդեն չեք կարող տվյալ մարդուն նայել որպես ուղղակի ընկերոջ, այնպես, կարծես թե ոչինչ էլ չի եղել։ 
> Ուղղակի սկզբում մի բան ասել ես, ուզում ես ասածդ մինչև վերջ առաջ տանել։


Ինչի՞ս է պետք սառնարանը, եթե ես չեմ ծխում

Չե՞ս զգում, որ լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին ես խոսում  :Shok:   Մենք ասում ենք, որ սեռական հարաբերությունները նորմալ են, դու ասում ես դավաճանությունը նորմա՞լ ա  :Wacko:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վա՜յ, չեմ հասկանում. անճարությունից ձևացնու՞մ եք, թե չեք հասկանում, թե՞ իսկականից չեք հասկանում: Ախր Անահիտը շատ լուրջ հիմնավորում բերեց: Եթե սեռական հարաբերությունները «զուտ ընկերական» կարող են լինել, ապա ինչու՞ է ամուսին ունենալու դեպքում արդեն այդ «զուտ ընկերականը» դավաճանություն համարվում: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող ենք ասել, որ ամուսին ունենալու դեպքում այլ տղամարդկանց հետ պարզապես ընկերական շփումն էլ է դավաճանություն:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչի՞ս է պետք սառնարանը, եթե ես չեմ ծխում
> 
> Չե՞ս զգում, որ լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին ես խոսում   Մենք ասում ենք, որ սեռական հարաբերությունները նորմալ են, դու ասում ես դավաճանությունը նորմա՞լ ա


Էդ դու ես նման սկզբունքով պնդում ասածներդ։ Ու իմ ասածը քո այս գրածի հետ ոչ մի կապ չուներ։ Ասածներս, խնդրում եմ, չաղավաղել։ Նախորդ գրառումս կարդա, եթե դժվար չի։ :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Վա՜յ, չեմ հասկանում. անճարությունից ձևացնու՞մ եք, թե չեք հասկանում, թե՞ իսկականից չեք հասկանում: Ախր Անահիտը շատ լուրջ հիմնավորում բերեց: Եթե սեռական հարաբերությունները «զուտ ընկերական» կարող են լինել, ապա ինչու՞ է ամուսին ունենալու դեպքում արդեն այդ «զուտ ընկերականը» դավաճանություն համարվում: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող ենք ասել, որ ամուսին ունենալու դեպքում այլ տղամարդկանց հետ պարզապես ընկերական շփումն էլ է դավաճանություն:


Բյուր հասկանում ես կողմ լինել ազատ սեռական հարաբերություննեին ու կողմ լինել դավաճանություններին, տարբեր բաներ են: Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ ճիշտ է սեռական հարաբերությունը տղու կամ աղջկա հետ, որը ունի սիրեցյալ, կամ ամուսնացած է: Դրա մասին ոչ ոք չի ասել: Իսկ դուք փորձում եք կառուցել ձեր դեմ հիմնավորումները այդ չեղած ենթադրությունների վրա: Այ էտ ամենը ԱԲՍՈՒՐԴԱ

----------


## Taurus

Հարգարժան ընդդիմություն, խոսենք փաստերով, նման դեպք եղելա ու ընկերությունը դրանից չի տուժել, վերջ: Մնացածը արդեն ավելորդա:
եթե դուք գիտեք հակառակ  արդյունքով եղելիք ..խնդրեմ………

----------


## kiki

Բյուր, Ան, չե՞ք զգում, որ անիմաստ է ...
ես վերջին պոստերը կարդացի ու  հասկացա մի բան՝  պարզապես տակից դուրս են գալիս , ու վերջ ...

հ.գ. հուսով եմ ինձ չեք սպանի էս պոստից հետո , հարգելի տղաներ ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես վերջին պոստերը կարդացի ու հասկացա մի բան՝ պարզապես տակից դուրս են գալիս , ու վերջ ...


Հա՛, բա ի՞նչ… Փրփուրներից են կախվել  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բյուր, Ան, չե՞ք զգում, որ անիմաստ է ...
> ես վերջին պոստերը կարդացի ու  հասկացա մի բան՝  պարզապես տակից դուրս են գալիս , ու վերջ ...
> 
> հ.գ. հուսով եմ ինձ չեք սպանի էս պոստից հետո , հարգելի տղաներ ...


Կիկի ջան տակից դուրս են գալիս են ժամանակ, երբ ծանր վիճակում են հայտնվում բանավիճող կողմի լուրջ հակափաստարկից: Ինչը մինչ այժմ չի եղել:

----------


## kiki

եղել է ` հարցերի տեսքով , որոնց դուք այդպես էլ հիմնավոր պատասխան չտվեցիք ...  :Smile: 

լավ ,  միևնույն է անիմաստ է, եկեք փակենք թեման ...  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

-«Սեռական հարաբերությունները վատ բաներ են, դրա մասին մտածելն անգամ մեղք է: Միքիչ մտածեք ու խորացեք ասեքսուալիզմի մեջ:»    :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2017)

----------


## Taurus

> Բյուր, Ան, չե՞ք զգում, որ անիմաստ է ...
> ես վերջին պոստերը կարդացի ու  հասկացա մի բան՝  պարզապես տակից դուրս են գալիս , ու վերջ ...
> 
> հ.գ. հուսով եմ ինձ չեք սպանի էս պոստից հետո , հարգելի տղաներ ...


Տակից դուրս գալ?
Փրփուրից կախվել?
Էդ ասում եք, որ յանիմ մեզ հոգեբանորեն ճնշեք:
կարող եմ պատասխանել միայն երեք բառ՝ Հա, Հա, Հի:

P.S. Իսկ "սպանելը" նաև չակերտներում ա լինում :Cool:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Շոըտվանից չէի մտել, հետևաբար շուտվանից չգիտեի էստեղ ինչ ա կատարվում: Նենց մի թեթևակի հասկացա: Ուրեմն էսպես, ինձ իմ քրոջ հարաբերությունները չի վերաբերում, ուրեմն ինձ համար մեկ ա, ինքը իրա ընկերների հետ ինչ հարաբերություններում, էդ իրա կյանքն ա էսքան բան: Հաջորդ հարցը, որը վերաբերում ա դավաճանությանը: Դուք մասնավոր դեպքեր էկեք մի բերեք: Դուք էս ընկերական սեռական հարաբերությունները դիտել եք էն ժամանակ, երբ յար ունես: Նման դեպքում ես դեմ եմ Ցանկացած սեքսի բացի յարիդ հետ սեքս անելուց: Դեմ եմ, բայց դե չեմ կարա ասեմ, կանեմ մենակ իրա հետ, թե չէ: 
Անցանք առաջ, փրփուրներից կախվելուց մի քիչ խոսանք Taurus-ը ձեզ առաջարկեց փաստերով խոսել ու մի փաստ էլ ինքը բերեց, իսկ փոխանակ դրան դուք փրփուրների թեման բացեցիք: Ուրմեն հարց՝ տրամաբանորեն, իրականում ո՞վ ա փրփուրներից կախվել: Պատասխան՝ դուք:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ողջունենք հերթական փրփուրներից կախվողին։ :LOL:  Չնեղանաս, Հովո ջան, բայց ես էլի եկա։ :Tongue:  Գիտեմ, որ էս թեմայում հաստատ ինձ ոչ ոք չի հասցնում կարոտել :Joker:  , բայց դե... ի՞նչ արած... :Sad:   չեմ կարող չասել։։



> Ուրեմն էսպես, ինձ իմ քրոջ հարաբերությունները չի վերաբերում, ուրեմն ինձ համար մեկ ա, ինքը իրա ընկերների հետ ինչ հարաբերություններում, էդ իրա կյանքն ա էսքան բան:


Չեմ կարծում, թե շատ մարդիկ կգտնվեն, որոնց համար մեկ է, թե իրենց քույրն ինչ հարաբերությունների մեջ է իր ընկերների հետ։ Իմ կարծիքով, նույնիսկ նորմալ չի, երբ եղբորը չի մտահոգում իր քրոջ կյանքը... :Think:  



> Հաջորդ հարցը, որը վերաբերում ա դավաճանությանը: Դուք մասնավոր դեպքեր էկեք մի բերեք: Դուք էս ընկերական սեռական հարաբերությունները դիտել եք էն ժամանակ, երբ յար ունես: Նման դեպքում ես դեմ եմ Ցանկացած սեքսի բացի յարիդ հետ սեքս անելուց: Դեմ եմ, բայց դե չեմ կարա ասեմ, կանեմ մենակ իրա հետ, թե չէ: 
> Անցանք առաջ, փրփուրներից կախվելուց մի քիչ խոսանք Taurus-ը ձեզ առաջարկեց փաստերով խոսել ու մի փաստ էլ ինքը բերեց, իսկ փոխանակ դրան դուք փրփուրների թեման բացեցիք: Ուրմեն հարց՝ տրամաբանորեն, իրականում ո՞վ ա փրփուրներից կախվել: Պատասխան՝ դուք:


Չհասկացա, մեկ ասում ես. «Դուք մասնավոր դեպքեր էկեք մի բերեք», մեկ էլ ասում ես. «Taurus-ը ձեզ առաջարկեց փաստերով խոսել ու մի փաստ էլ ինքը բերեց...», չե՞ս զգում, որ ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես։ Հետաքրքիր է, էդ ի՞նչ փաստ է Taurus-ը բերել։  :Shok:  Բանն էլ հենց այն է, որ Taurus-ը իմ ոչ մի հարցին չկարողացավ հստակ պատասխան տալ, միայն փորձեց «կռուտիտ» լինել, ինչը նրան որոշակիորն չհաջողվեց և ոչ մի անգամ։ :Wink:  

Իմ վերջին պնդումը համառորեն անտեսվեց բոլորիդ կողմից, բայց ես նորից կգրեմ. խնդրում եմ, գոնե այս անգամ մի անտեսեք.

*Եթե ամուսին կամ սիրած էակ ունենալ կամ չունենալը սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու հարցում կարևոր է, այսինքն՝ ունենալու դեպքում նման հարաբերությունները դիտում եք որպես դավաճանություն, ապա վերջապես ազնվություն ունեցեք ընդունելու, որ նման հարաբերությունները չեն կարող զուտ ընկերական լինել, այլապես դրանք կարելի կլիներ շարունակել նաև ամուսնացած լինելու դեպքում։*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ամուսին կամ սիրած էակ ունենալ կամ չունենալը սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու հարցում կարևոր է, այսինքն՝ ունենալու դեպքում նման հարաբերությունները դիտում եք որպես դավաճանություն, ապա վերջապես ազնվություն ունեցեք ընդունելու, որ նման հարաբերությունները չեն կարող զուտ ընկերական լինել, այլապես դրանք կարելի կլիներ շարունակել նաև ամուսնացած լինելու դեպքում։


Իզուր ես տանջվում: Մեկ է՝ չեն հասկանում կամ էլ չեն փորձում հասկանալ  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն ուզում ես ասես, որ եթե ազատ տղամարդը  գիշերը անցկացնում է երկու ժամվա ծանոթ կնոջ հետ, ուրեմն կամ պետքա մամուսնանա կամ էլ մինիմում սիրի: :Angry2:

----------


## Riddle

Լիովին համաձայն եմ Uluana-ի հետ: Փրփուրային տպավորությունն ինձ մոտ էլ առաջացավ, երբ կարդացի ձեր գրառումները: Ինձ թվում է, թե դուք «սեռական հարաբերություններ ընկերների միջև» ասելով պարզապես հասկացել եք սեքս մտերիմ մարդու հետ՝ առանց պարտավորությունների, առանց հետագայում «սպանված աղավնի» ներկայացման, հետագայում պարզապես ծանոթներ մնալու հեռանկարով հեշտ ու հանգիստ հարաբերություններ: Այստեղ պարզապես «միայնակ տղան փնտրում է ազատ, չպարտավորեցնող կապեր» դեպքն է, որտեղ ընկերությունը տեղ չունի, պարզապես տվյալ աղջկա հետ դուք մտերիմ եք նաև հոգեպես, որն էլ ձեզ շփոթեցրել է՝ ստիպելով մտածել որ դուք ձեր ընկերոջ հետ սեքսով եք զբաղվում, այնինչ դուք իրականում ընկերացել եք ձեր զուգընկերոջ հետ: :Pardon:  



> Հարգարժան ընդդիմություն, խոսենք փաստերով, նման դեպք եղելա ու ընկերությունը դրանից չի տուժել, վերջ: Մնացածը արդեն ավելորդա:
> եթե դուք գիտեք հակառակ  արդյունքով եղելիք ..խնդրեմ………


Հակառակ արդյունքը պարզապես այն է, որ մենք երբեք մեր ընկերներին չենք շփոթել զուգընկերոջ հետ, և արդյունքում ունենք հրաշալի ընկերներ, որոնք մեզ հետ կլինեն նաև մեր ամուսնանալուց հետո, քանի որ մենք կոծկելու ոչինչ չունենք, և նրանց հետ պարզապես ընկերություն անելը հաստատ դավաճանություն չի համարվի սիրելի մարդու հանդեպ: Դու եզակիով ասում ես, որ «նման *դեպք* եղելա», իսկ մեր դեպքում եղել են գեղեցիկ ու ազնիվ ընկերության բազմաթիվ *դեպքեր*: Սրանից ավելի համոզիչ ի՞նչ փաստ է պետք, չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Taurus

> Հակառակ արդյունքը պարզապես այն է, որ մենք երբեք մեր ընկերներին չենք շփոթել զուգընկերոջ հետ, և արդյունքում ունենք հրաշալի ընկերներ, որոնք մեզ հետ կլինեն նաև մեր ամուսնանալուց հետո, քանի որ մենք կոծկելու ոչինչ չունենք, և նրանց հետ պարզապես ընկերություն անելը հաստատ դավաճանություն չի համարվի սիրելի մարդու հանդեպ: Դու եզակիով ասում ես, որ «նման *դեպք* եղելա», իսկ մեր դեպքում եղել են գեղեցիկ ու ազնիվ ընկերության բազմաթիվ *դեպքեր*: Սրանից ավելի համոզիչ ի՞նչ փաստ է պետք, չեմ հասկանում:


*диагноз*
Դու էլ ես ընկերությունը խառնում սիրո հետ!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ինչ-որ չեմ տեսնում, որ Riddle-ն իր գրառման մեջ ինչ-որ բան խառնել է:

----------


## Taurus

Ովա ասու , որ ընկերություն առանց սեքսի չի լինում :Ok:  
Բայց լինումա նաև նրա հետ միասին :Secret:  
Եթե դուք դրա մասին չգիտեք, դա չի նշանակում որ դա չկա :Tongue:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2017)

----------


## Riddle

> *диагноз*
> Դու էլ ես ընկերությունը խառնում սիրո հետ!





> Ուրեմն ուզում ես ասես, որ եթե ազատ տղամարդը գիշերը անցկացնում է երկու ժամվա ծանոթ կնոջ հետ, ուրեմն կամ պետքա մամուսնանա կամ էլ մինիմում սիրի:


Համապատասխան գրառումներից հետո արածդ այս եզրակացությունները կարդալով մնում է մտածել, որ դու կամ գրում ես պարզապես մի բան ասած լինելու համար, կամ էլ իրոք չես հասկացել գրածների իմաստը, որովհետև բացարձակապես կապ չկար մեր ասածների ու քո պատասխանների միջև:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ովա ասու , որ ընկերություն առանց սեքսի չի լինում 
> Բայց լինումա նաև նրա հետ միասին 
> Եթե դուք դրա մասին չգիտեք, դա չի նշանակում որ դա չկա


Հասկանում ես, անիմաստա: Չես զգում յուղ են վառում սեփական ենթադրությունները առաջ տանելու համար: Իրանց համար կա իրանց ճիշտը, իրանք չունեն սեռական հարաբերություններ ու վերջ ուրիշներն էլ չպիտի ունենան: Մնացած խոսալը լռիվ ավելորդա: 

Թեման մի երկու գրառում էլ սենց անիմաստ գնալու դեպքում, թեման կփակվի:




> *Եթե ամուսին կամ սիրած էակ ունենալ կամ չունենալը սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու հարցում կարևոր է, այսինքն՝ ունենալու դեպքում նման հարաբերությունները դիտում եք որպես դավաճանություն, ապա վերջապես ազնվություն ունեցեք ընդունելու, որ նման հարաբերությունները չեն կարող զուտ ընկերական լինել, այլապես դրանք կարելի կլիներ շարունակել նաև ամուսնացած լինելու դեպքում։*


Տանձնա՞ խնձոր, թե՞ սիրուն  :Wacko:  

Դու իմ նեռվերը ուտելու համա՞ր ես ստեղծված  :Sos:  

Ասում եմ, ընկերների հետ սեքս անելը նոռմալա, երբ դու ՉՈՒՆԵՍ մշտական (դե գոնե տվյալ պահին թվացյալ) ԸՆԿԵՐ ԿԱՄ ԱՄՈՒՍՆԱՑԱԾ ՉԵՍ: Սա ես գրում եմ արդեն 4-րդ անգամ:  :Angry2:  Իսկ ամուսնացած աղջիկն ու տղեն (էլ իմ կարծիքով) չպիտի ունենան կողմնակի հարաբերություններ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՜, նոր հասկացա  :LOL: 
Ուզում են ասել, որ երբ չունես մշտական զուգընկեր, ինչպե՞ս պետք է պահանջներդ բավարարես: Դրա համար էլ օգտվում ես ընկերներիցդ: Ավելի անվտանգ է, քան մարմնավաճառի ծառայությանը դիմելը  :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուրեմն ուզում ես ասես, որ եթե ազատ տղամարդը  գիշերը անցկացնում է երկու ժամվա ծանոթ կնոջ հետ, ուրեմն կամ պետքա մամուսնանա կամ էլ մինիմում սիրի:


Այս գրառումը կարդալուց ես էլ եմ այնպիսի տպավորություն ստանում, որ հեղինակն ընդհանրապես չի ըմբռնել մեր ասածները, որովհետև բոլորովին ուրիշ բանից է խոսում... :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տանձնա՞ խնձոր, թե՞ սիրուն  
> 
> Դու իմ նեռվերը ուտելու համա՞ր ես ստեղծված  
> 
> Ասում եմ, ընկերների հետ սեքս անելը նոռմալա, երբ դու ՉՈՒՆԵՍ մշտական (դե գոնե տվյալ պահին թվացյալ) ԸՆԿԵՐ ԿԱՄ ԱՄՈՒՍՆԱՑԱԾ ՉԵՍ: Սա ես գրում եմ արդեն 4-րդ անգամ:  Իսկ ամուսնացած աղջիկն ու տղեն (էլ իմ կարծիքով) չպիտի ունենան կողմնակի հարաբերություններ:


Հետո՞ ինչ։ Ես էլ եմ նույն բանը գրել արդեն որերորդ անգամ, բայց դե որ մարդկանց գլուխները չի մտնում, ես մեղք չունեմ։ Ես ուղղակի շատ կուզենայի իմանալ՝ դուք իրո՞ք չեք հասկանում, թե՞ ուղղակի ամեն կերպ (արդեն նույնիսկ ծիծաղելիության աստիճանի անհեթեթ ու անտրամաբանական «փաստարկներով») փորձում եք տակ չմնալ։  :Shok:  Չնայած... նույնիսկ նշանակություն չունի, թե այդ երկու դեպքերից որ մեկն է, քանի որ երկուսն էլ Ձեզ, մեղմ ասած, պատիվ չեն բերում... շատ ցավալի է... :Think:  

Ես արդեն լրիվ համոզվեցի, որ այս բանավեճը շարունակելն իմաստ չունի, որովհետև երբ դիմացինդ ականջները բամբակ է խցկում, ինչքան ուզում ես գոռա, միևնույն է, չի լսելու... :Think:  

Հ.Գ. Արդեն կարող եք հանգիստ բամբակները հանել ականջներիցդ, էլ չեմ խոսելու։

----------


## Artgeo

Թեման փակվում է անհեթեթության հասնելու պատճառով

----------


## Guest

Թեման վերականգնված է:

*Թեման աևդեն մեկ անգամ հասել էր անհեթեթության աստիճանի, այնպես որ եկեք աշխատենք չկրկնել նույն սխալները: Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա է, ի դեպ, և կան բավականին նոր անդամներ ում կարծիքը բավականին հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել:*

----------


## electrical_storm

չեմ կարդացել նախորդ պոստերը… բայց անունից թվումա,որ ասենք տղա-աղջիկ ընկեր են… պռոստո հավեսի համար…ԷՆ ԲԱՆԻՑ են անում…լոլ…դե եթե բոյֆրենդ-գրլֆրենդ չունեն…հա ի՞նչ կա,որ… իսկ,եթե ունեն…չգիտեմ…վսյո-տակի հայ տղա եմ…եթե ազատ չեն,Ո՛չ…իսկ, եթե ազատ են… ինչքան ուզում են… բայց դե գիտենք,որ մեր մոտ աղջիկ-տղա ընկերները իրար թուշ հազիվ են պաչում,ուր մնաց հավեսի համար ԷՆ ԲԱՆԻՑ…ֆանտաստիկյա թվում…ցավոք սրտի…

----------


## Guest

Նախ ասեմ, որ հեչ լավ չես արել, որ չես կարդացել: Հետո էլ կասեմ, որ մի քիչ պարզ գրի: Հավաքվի մտքերովտ, մի հատ շունչ քաշի, գցի բռնի ինչ ես գրելու նոր գրի: Եղա՞վ  :Smile: :

Ճիշտն ասած ես դեռ ոչ մի կոնկրետ կարծիք չեմ արտահայտել այս թեմայի շուրջ… Կարծում եմ, որ ամեն մեկի դեպքում շատ տարբեր ա ու միաշանակ քննադատել կամ խրախուսել սեռական հարաբերություններ ընկերների միջև չեմ կարող: Մենակ կարող եմ ասել, որ պատկերացնում եմ, որ կարող է ունենամ *ընկեր*, իր իսկական հասկացողությամբ, ում հետ ունենամ սեռական հարաբերություններ և դրանից մենք ոչ դառնանք սիրեկաններ, ոչ էլ սիրահարվենք միմիանց:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Իմ կարծիքով լրիվ բնական և խրախուսելի երևույթ է, քանի որ սեքսի մեջ շատ կարևոր է վստահությունը զուգընկերոջ նկատմամբ:


Դե, խրախուսելի անվանել չեմ համարձակվում, բայց որ բնական է, դա հաստատ: Պարզապես դա այն աստիճան _բնական_ երևույթ է, որ դրա համար պիտի _բանականությունից_ լա՜վ հեռու լինես, որ կարողանաս այն իրականացնել :Smile:  :

----------


## Ծով

Վաաաաաաաաաայ…էս ու՞ր ա գլորվում իմ Հայաստանը…
Աղջիկների գրածները կարդացի, կրկնվել չեմ ուզում… :Smile:  /Ձեր բարձրության վրա եք :Smile:  /
Միայն ասեմ, որ եթե այսպես շարունակվի ոչ թե իսկական սիրուց, այլ «իսկական » ընկերությունից երեխաներ կծնվեն… :Shok:  
 ավելացնեմ, որ  Արշակի հիմնավոր կարծիքը հարգեցի :Ok:  …
հա ու մեկ էլ…
Taurus ջան, ի՜նչ լավ է, որ քույրդ քեզ պես չի մտածում :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Stalker

Իսկական ընկերությունը սրբություն ա ու սենց բաներ նույնիսկ գրելը անընդունելի եմ համարում:

Իսկ եթե խոսքը գնում ա սիրած էակների ընկերության մասին նորմալ եմ համարում

----------


## Guest

> Կարծես ոչ ոք չի հետեվում:


Հետևող կա Ֆանտոմ ջան :Wink:  

Բայց շատ հետաքրքիր ա տեսնել այն, որ բոլորը ընդունում եմ սեքսը որպես ահավոր կեղտոտ և անընդունելի մի բան:  :Think:  Կարողա և ճիշտ կլիներ սեքսով զբաղվել միյան և միայն երեխա ունենալու նպատակով, իսկ մնացած _նպատակները_ ընդունել անգամ որպես մեղք: Երևի այնդպես եք կարծում:

----------


## Ծով

Չէ, ես նկատի ունեմ, եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ ոմանք նոռմալ են համարում նույնիսկ սովորական ընկերների սեռական հարաբերությունները, ուրեմն գուցե նպատակ դնեն Ընկերական երեխաներ ունենալ :LOL:

----------


## PoeT

> Չէ, ես նկատի ունեմ, եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ ոմանք նոռմալ են համարում նույնիսկ սովորական ընկերների սեռական հարաբերությունները, ուրեմն գուցե նպատակ դնեն Ընկերական երեխաներ ունենալ


Դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։* *Ուզում եմ ոմանց հիշեցնել, ոմանց էլ տեղեկացնել, որ այս թեման ոչ թե սիրող ընկերների (սիրահարների) միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին է, այլ պարզապես ընկերների, որոնք միմյանց նկատմամբ ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքներ չեն տածում։ 

Հետևաբար որոշ գրառումներ տեղափոխված են համապատասխան թեմա՝ «Նախամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ»*

----------


## cool_aper

> *Ուզում եմ ոմանց հիշեցնել, ոմանց էլ տեղեկացնել, որ այս թեման ոչ թե սիրող ընկերների (սիրահարների) միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների մասին է, այլ պարզապես ընկերների, որոնք միմյանց նկատմամբ ռոմանտիկ զգացմունքներ չեն տածում։ 
> *


Իմ կարծիքով մարդիկ , որոնք իրար հանդեպ չեն տածում ռոմանտիկ զգացումներ չպիտի զբաղվեն սեքսով ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ընկերությունը .. իսկ ընկերների դեպքում ես իմ կյանքի ընթացքում տենց դեպք չգիտեմ ... եթե պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար պիտի զբաղվեն սեքսով ,  լավ չի քանի  որ ըտեղ կտուժի ընկերությունը .. իսկ եթե երկկողմանի սպորտային  «Ինտերես» կա կամ էլ կիրք /ոչ սեր , ոչ էլ ռոմանտիկա / զուտ կիրք .. ապա միմիայն խրախուսելի քանի որ լավ սեքսը միշտ էլ առողջարար է  ու շատ լավ բանա իրականում ... 
Աղջիկներին  խորհուրդ կտամ փոքր ինչ ալկոհոլ օգտագործել .. իսկ տղաներին մոմեր և լավ երաժշտություն սենյակում ...  մեզ տղեքիս էտքան էլ չի հուզում էտ , իսկ աղջիկներին ռեալաքսա .. հավեսա տենց 
Հ.Գ. սեքով պետք է զբաղվել միմիայն էն մարդկանց հետ ովքեր դուր են գալիս ..    :Hands Up:

----------


## electrical_storm

Կարծում եմ իզուր է վերաբացվել և ընդհանրապես բացվել այս թեման, քանզի անիմաստ է նման հարց քննարկելը: Քննարկման արժանի են այն հարցերը, որոնք ակտուալ են, կան մեր մեջ,մեր շրջապատում:Իսկ ես շաաատ կասկածում եմ,որ մեզանից մեկը պարզապես ընկերոջ հետ սեքսով զբաղվել է կամ կզբաղի, այդպիսի բան պարզապես անհնար է մեր ներկայիս հասարակությունում, այնպես որ կապ չունի,թե ով ինչ է մտածում դրա մասին:

----------


## CactuSoul

> .... ես շաաատ կասկածում եմ,որ մեզանից մեկը պարզապես ընկերոջ հետ սեքսով զբաղվել է կամ կզբաղի ....


Քո փոխարեն ես էդքան վստահ չէի լինի :Think:  . եթե թեման բացվել ա, ուրեմն մի բան կա, չէ՞, գոնե թեմայի հեղինակի մտքով հաստատ նման բան անցած կլինի, թե չէ չեմ կարծում, որ նման թեմա կբացեր:

Ու նորից ուզում եմ նշել, որ պարզապես ընկերների մեջ սեռական հարաբերությունները համարում եմ լիովին հնարավոր, միայն թե դա կախված է կոնկրետ այդ մարդկանց՝ ընկերության մասին ունեցած պատկերացումներից, նաև նրանց՝ ավելի շատ _բնական_ կամ _բանական_ լինելուց (հատկապես տվյալ պահին): Երևի թե հենց այս պատճառով էլ մեր հասարակությունում նման դեպքեր չկան (կամ, համենայն դեպս, մենք դրանց մասին չգիտենք). մենք բանականությունը «բնականությունից» գերադասում ենք :Smile:   (թեպետ չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով է դա ճիշտ):

Գիտեմ, որ լավ չկարողացա արտահայտվել, բայց ավելի լավ հաստատ չեմ կարող (գոնե այս պահին): Կներեք :Blush:  :

----------


## Արշակ

> Ու նորից ուզում եմ նշել, որ պարզապես ընկերների մեջ սեռական հարաբերությունները համարում եմ լիովին հնարավոր, միայն թե դա կախված է կոնկրետ այդ մարդկանց՝ ընկերության մասին ունեցած պատկերացումներից, նաև նրանց՝ ավելի շատ _բնական_ կամ _բանական_ լինելուց (հատկապես տվյալ պահին): Երևի թե հենց այս պատճառով էլ մեր հասարակությունում նման դեպքեր չկան (կամ, համենայն դեպս, մենք դրանց մասին չգիտենք). մենք բանականությունը «բնականությունից» գերադասում ենք  (թեպետ չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով է դա ճիշտ):
> 
> Գիտեմ, որ լավ չկարողացա արտահայտվել, բայց ավելի լավ հաստատ չեմ կարող (գոնե այս պահին): Կներեք :


Արդեն չեմ հիշում, թե էս թեմայում ինչ մտքեր եմ արտահայտել, նենց որ, եթե կրկնվում եմ, կներեք։
CactuSoul, իմ կարծիքով դու բնականը շփոթում ես անասնականի հետ։ Կենդանիների համար գուցե ոչ բ*ա*նական լինելը ինչ-որ տեղ բնական կարող է համարվել (չնայած ես տենց չեմ կարծում), բայց մարդու համար անասնական, ոչ բ*ա*նական լինելը բոլորովին էլ բնական չէ. մարդու համար միշտ բանական լինելն է բնական։ Այնպես որ, իմ կարծիքով, ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունները բոլորովին էլ բնական չեն։


*Հա, ու մեկ էլ, որպեսզի թեման նորից անհեթեթության չհասնի, առաջարկում եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուրը, ով կողմ է նման հարաբերություններին, նախ անպայման պատասխանի Ուլուանայի տված հետևյալ կարևոր հարցերին.*



> Ես նախ մի հարց կուզենայի ուղղել ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներին. եթե դուք համարում եք, որ նման հարաբերությունները նորմալ են, ընդունելի և նույնիսկ խրախուսելի, հետաքրքիր է, դուք դա նույնքան խրախուսելի կհամարեի՞ք, եթե ձեր քույրն իր մտերիմ ընկերների հետ պարբերաբար այդպիսի հարաբերություններ ունենար։ 
> Այս հարցիս պատասխանեք, հետո, ըստ պատասխանի, ուրիշ հարց կտամ։





> Հիմա այսպիսի մի հարց. դուք՝ ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներդ, համարում եք, որ այդպիսի հարաբերությունների համար պարտադիր չէ, որ տվյալ մարդիկ միմյանց նկատմամբ զգացմունքներ ունենան, չ է՞։ Դե, խոսքն ուղղակի ընկերների մասին է, ուրեմն իրար սիրահարված չեն, պարզապես դուք համարում եք, որ մտերիմների միջև կարող են սեռական հարաբերություններ լինել, որի մեջ, ըստ ձեզ, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա։ Լավ, եթե այդպես եք համարում, ապա նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ենթադրել, որ դուք պետք է նորմալ նայեք նաև այն բանին, եթե ձեր սիրած անձնավորությունը կամ կինը նույն ձևով, մտերմիկ ընկերական զգացմունքներից դրդված, սեռական հարաբերություն ունենա իր ընկերներից որևէ մեկի հետ (ձեր զուգընկերուհին լինելով հանդերձ)։ Չէ՞որ, ձեր ասելով, նման սեռական հարաբերությունները ոչ մի կապ չունեն սիրո հետ, զուտ ընկերական են ( ) հետևաբար, ստացվում է, որ այս դեպքում էլ պետք է որ չխանգարեն ձեր սիրային հարաբերություններին։ 
> Բայց դե համոզված եմ, որ ոչ մի իրեն հարգող տղամարդ չի կարող նման երևույթին նորմալ վերաբերվել, մեղմ ասած, իհարկե։

----------


## electrical_storm

Ուրեմն… ես ահավոր չեմ սիրում էս հայերի մեջ ընդունված հարցը "կուզեի՞ր քույրդ տենց աներ…": Ուրեմն մեր մեջ մտած չի էն բանը,որ մենք անկախ մարդիկ ենք և պարտավորր չենք մեր անձնական՝ այդ թվում սեռական հարաբերությունները, և շատ այլ բաներ համաձայնեցնել ծնողների և հարազատների և այլոց հետ:Լավ,կարճ եմ կապում, եթե հարցեր կլինեն, հանդիպումների ժամանակ կծավալվեմ… Եթե քույրը նման ցանկություն ունի, նրան ինչ ձև էլ պահես, նա կանի իր ուզածը և հետո էլ դե մոր մոտ սա անհավանական բանա, բայց դե պետքա ընդունել հետևյալ բանը… քո ՞ ինչ գործ քույրդ կամ ախպերդ ինչ կանի և ում հետ…
Իսկ էն մյուս մեջբերման մասին… իմ գրաոման մեջ վերևում գրել եմ, որ եթե բֆ/գֆ չունեն, նոր, իսկ եթե ունեն, չէ… բայց եթե խանդս մի կողմ թողեմ, ու մի պահ պատկերացնեմ,որ Հայաստանում չեմ…միգուցե դա նորմալ լինի…ասում եմ երկար կխոսեի այս մասին,սակայն ժամանակ չկա… հանդիպման ժամանակ հարցրեք,կասեմ…

----------


## Արշակ

> Ուրեմն… ես ահավոր չեմ սիրում էս հայերի մեջ ընդունված հարցը "կուզեի՞ր քույրդ տենց աներ…": Ուրեմն մեր մեջ մտած չի էն բանը,որ մենք անկախ մարդիկ ենք և պարտավորր չենք մեր անձնական՝ այդ թվում սեռական հարաբերությունները, և շատ այլ բաներ համաձայնեցնել ծնողների և հարազատների և այլոց հետ:Լավ,կարճ եմ կապում, եթե հարցեր կլինեն, հանդիպումների ժամանակ կծավալվեմ… Եթե քույրը նման ցանկություն ունի, նրան ինչ ձև էլ պահես, նա կանի իր ուզածը և հետո էլ դե մոր մոտ սա անհավանական բանա, բայց դե պետքա ընդունել հետևյալ բանը… քո ՞ ինչ գործ քույրդ կամ ախպերդ ինչ կանի և ում հետ…


electrical_storm, հարցը նրանում չի, թե քույրդ քո ուզածով կանի, թե չէ կամ էլ պե՞տք է դա հարազատների հետ քննարկել, թե՞ չէ։ Հարցը անկախությունը չի։
Ու ստեղ ոչ մի հայերին հատուկ բան չկա։ Պետք չի ամեն ինչ գցել հայերի հետամնացության վրա։ Ուղղակի ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ, լինի նա եվրոպացի, թե աֆրիկացի, ուզում է, որ իր հարազատը (տվյալ դեպքում՝ քույրը) կյանքում սխալներ չգործի։ Ու այստեղ կարևորն այն չէ, թե դու կարծիքդ քրոջդ կհայտնես, թե չէ։
 «կուզեի՞ր քույրդ տենց աներ» հարցը տրվում է, որպեսզի տվյալ իրավիճակում փորձես քեզ ու քո հարազատներին պատկերացնել, որպեսզի ավելի օբյեկտիվ կարծիք հայտնես։ 
Եթե ինչ-որ բան սխալ չես համարում ուրիշների համար, ապա սխալ չպիտի համարես նաև ամենամոտ հարազատներիդ համար և հակառակը՝ եթե մի բան չես ուզի, որ լինի քո ու քեզ ամենահարազատ մարդու դեպքում, ապա ինչու՞ ես այն բնական, նորմալ համարում, երբ խոսքը գնում է ուրիշների մասին։

----------


## CactuSoul

Աշխատանքային ծանր օրվանից հե… չէ, հետո չէ… ընթացքում :Huh:   դժվար է դառնում մտքերդ ուզածիդ պես շարադրելը, այդ իսկ պատճառով հիմա, երևի, շատ չծավալվեմ:
Գուցե իմ՝ այս թեմայում գրառում անելու պատճառն այն է, որ իրականում ճանաչում եմ թեմայի հեղինակին ու պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ նկատի ունի հենց ինքը: Գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ նա վերը նշյալ հարցերին դրական կամ գոնե ոչ բացասական պատասխաններ կտար: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու եմ ես փորձում «նրա կողմից» հանդես գալ… Երևի պատճառն այն է, որ ես լավ եմ հասկանում, թե ինչի մասին է նա խոսում: Բացի այդ էլ բնավորությունս է այնպիսին, որ ամեն ինչ սովորականի պես եմ ընդունում… Երևի վատ է… Չգիտեմ:

Հ.Գ.
Հա, մոռացա ասել.



> քո՞ ինչ գործ քույրդ կամ ախպերդ ինչ կանի և ում հետ…


համաձայն եմ: Ուրիշ բան, որ նրանց սխալ (_note:_ քո կարծիքով սխալ) քայլ անելու դեպքում դու վատ կզգաս: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, քո իրավասությունների մեջ հաստատ չի մտնում նրանց ինչ-որ բան թույլ տալ կամ չտալը:
 :Smile:  

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Մինչև գրեցի, Արշակը պատասխանեց:



> «կուզեի՞ր քույրդ տենց աներ» հարցը տրվում է, որպեսզի տվյալ իրավիճակում փորձես քեզ ու քո հարազատներին պատկերացնել, որպեսզի ավելի օբյեկտիվ կարծիք հայտնես։


Դժվար է պատկերացնել… Բայց էլի (ի՜նչ աննորմալն եմ ես :Wacko:  ) ինձ թվում է, որ նորմալ կվերաբերվեի… Թեպետ ինքս նման բան դժվար թե անեմ :Think:  :

----------


## electrical_storm

ասում եմ, եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս նրա պահվածքը, կարող ես խորհուրդ տալ, եթե չի լսի, գործ մի ունեցի հետը կամ էլ ընդունի նրան,ինչպես որ նա կա,: Լավ կամ վատ զգալու բան չկա նրա արաքներից: Եթե ընդունում ես,որ դա քո գործը չի,ուրեմն քիթդ չես մտցնում նման հարցերի մեջ ու եթե ինչ-որ կերպ իմանում ես, ուրեմն անտարբեր պիտի մնաս,որտև դա քո գործը չի,իսկ անտարբեր մնալուց ոչինչ չես զգում, ու դա չի նշանակում թե չես սիրում հարազատիդ կամ քեզ մեկա նրա ճակատագիրը:Բացի քո կողակցիցդ մնացած ցանկացածի սեռական կյանքը իրա գործնա ու էտ անձը քեզ ինչքանով հարմար գտնի տեղյակ կպահի քեզ կամ խորհուրդ կհարցնի:

----------


## Արամ

Ես չեմ հասկանում սաղտ ես մեր հեղինակի վրա հարձակվեցիք, ինչ կա որ? Անպայմանա սիրեք որ սեքսով զբաղվեք? Կամ ել Համբուրվել? Լավ են անում ընկերենրը զբաղվում են? Քանի որ դա էլ է կյանք, և կյանքում ամեն ինչ ամեն ինչի հետ պետք է փորձես: :LOL: 
Սա կատակ, բայց ով որ դրան դեմա, իմ հետ կխոսա:

----------


## Արշակ

> ասում եմ, եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս նրա պահվածքը, կարող ես խորհուրդ տալ, եթե չի լսի, գործ մի ունեցի հետը կամ էլ ընդունի նրան,ինչպես որ նա կա,: Լավ կամ վատ զգալու բան չկա նրա արաքներից: Եթե ընդունում ես,որ դա քո գործը չի,ուրեմն քիթդ չես մտցնում նման հարցերի մեջ ու եթե ինչ-որ կերպ իմանում ես, ուրեմն անտարբեր պիտի մնաս,որտև դա քո գործը չի,իսկ անտարբեր մնալուց ոչինչ չես զգում, ու դա չի նշանակում թե չես սիրում հարազատիդ կամ քեզ մեկա նրա ճակատագիրը:Բացի քո կողակցիցդ մնացած ցանկացածի սեռական կյանքը իրա գործնա ու էտ անձը քեզ ինչքանով հարմար գտնի տեղյակ կպահի քեզ կամ խորհուրդ կհարցնի:


electrical_storm, արդեն չգիտեմ, թե ոնց ավելի պարզ ասեմ։ Քեզ ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե պետք է քիթդ խոթես ուրիշի անձնական կյանքի մեջ։ Քեզ ընդամենը հարցնում ենք. «դու ինքդ քո մեջ, ո՞նց կվերաբերվես նման դեպքում, նորմալ կհամարե՞ս, թե՞ չէ»։

Հ. Գ. 
Բայց ոնց հասկացա, թեման նույն անհետեթությանն է վերածվում։ Ինչևէ, էլ հետաքրքիր չի շարունակելը։

----------


## Ուրվական

Մոդերատորներին առաջարկում եմ փակել այս թեման:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։* *Թեման փակում է, այս անգամ՝ առանց մեկնաբանության և, հուսով եմ, ընդմիշտ։*

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նոր անդամներ, նոր մոտեցումներ, նոր ժամանակներ ։)

Համեցեք քննարկման ու բանավեճերի։

----------

ivy (22.03.2017), Rhayader (22.03.2017), Աթեիստ (22.03.2017), Հայկօ (22.03.2017), Շինարար (22.03.2017), Տրիբուն (22.03.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ժամանակակից աշխարհում սա նույնիսկ հատուկ անուն ունի` friends with benefits  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2017), Rhayader (22.03.2017), Աթեիստ (22.03.2017), Հայկօ (22.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժամանակակից աշխարհում սա նույնիսկ հատուկ անուն ունի` friends with benefits


Իսկ ռուսները հազար տարի առաջ են ասել․ кашу маслом не испортишь

----------

boooooooom (22.03.2017), ivy (22.03.2017), Աթեիստ (22.03.2017), Անվերնագիր (22.03.2017), Ծլնգ (22.03.2017), Շինարար (22.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ռուսները հազար տարի առաջ են ասել․ кашу маслом не испортишь


Կուտ ա տալի։ Ուզում ա ընկերականով ակումբցի դոմփի :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինձ թվում է, դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում աղջիկը գնում է այդ քայլին՝ հուսալով (անթաքույց կամ թաքուն) ի վերջո ստանալ լիարժեք հարաբերություններ: Friend zone-ի անալոգն է հակառակ կողմից:

----------


## Freeman

> Ինձ թվում է, դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում աղջիկը գնում է այդ քայլին՝ հուսալով (անթաքույց կամ թաքուն) ի վերջո ստանալ լիարժեք հարաբերություններ: Friend zone-ի անալոգն է հակառակ կողմից:


Sex zone?

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժամանակակից աշխարհում սա նույնիսկ հատուկ անուն ունի` friends with benefits


Իմ կարծիքով չի գործում, համաձայն չեմ էն սեքսիստական մոտեցմանը թե հենց աղջիկն ա էդ քայլին գնում ինչ-որ այլ բաներ հուսալով, բայց կողմերից մեկը ինչ-որ պահի, ու էդ պահը գալիս ա շատ շուտ՝ մեկ երկու սեքսից հետո, սկսում ա ավելին ուզել քան ուղղակի հենց սեքսը:

----------


## Հարդ

Ահավոր նուրբ հարց ա: Աղջիկն ինչքան էլ ազատ լինի մի տեղ երևում ա իրա հայ լինելը (մեծ մասում): Պետք ա լավ մտածել, որ հետո իրա մեջ ինչ - որ բաներ չառաջանան ու վատ բան ստացվի: Իսկ եթե էդ աղջիկը էն տիպի ա, որ տենց բաներ չեն լինում ուրմեն կայֆ բան ա: Ընկերությունը հա՛մ ամրապնդում, հա՛մ ահագին հետաքրքիր ա դարձնում  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իմ կարծիքով չի գործում, համաձայն չեմ էն սեքսիստական մոտեցմանը թե հենց աղջիկն ա էդ քայլին գնում ինչ-որ այլ բաներ հուսալով, բայց կողմերից մեկը ինչ-որ պահի, ու էդ պահը գալիս ա շատ շուտ՝ մեկ երկու սեքսից հետո, սկսում ա ավելին ուզել քան ուղղակի հենց սեքսը:


Սկսվեց: Սեռերի մեջ տարբերություն դրեցիր, միանգամից սեքսիստ ես: Դե որ տենց հավասար սեքս ուզող են աղջիկները, ինչու՞ չեն գնում բառ "տղա կպցնելու": Ասենք, տղան իր համար նստած է, աղջիկը մոտենում է, խմիչք է առնում, կոմպլիմենտներ է անում, տղան հալվում է ու իրեն տրվում  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սկսվեց: Սեռերի մեջ տարբերություն դրեցիր, միանգամից սեքսիստ ես: Դե որ տենց հավասար սեքս ուզող են աղջիկները, ինչու՞ չեն գնում բառ "տղա կպցնելու": Ասենք, տղան իր համար նստած է, աղջիկը մոտենում է, խմիչք է առնում, կոմպլիմենտներ է անում, տղան հալվում է ու իրեն տրվում


Ո՞վ ասեց՝ չեն անում  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (20.08.2017), CactuSoul (23.03.2017), Rhayader (22.03.2017), Աթեիստ (22.03.2017), Շինարար (22.03.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նոր անդամներ, նոր մոտեցումներ, նոր ժամանակներ ։)
> 
> Համեցեք քննարկման ու բանավեճերի։


Հին մոտեցումները մի քիչ կարդացի, քննարկելս չեկավ:

Նուրբ թեմաներ կան, որտեղ պետք ա կոշիկները հանել, նոր մտնել, իսկ այստեղ, ցավոք, մարդիկ կան՝ մտնում են կուվալդով ու իրենց «ես քեզանից սուրբ եմ» մոտեցմամբ:

Ջահել էի, մտածում էի՝ լուրջ բաներ կարելի է քննարկել: Որոշ մարդկանց հետ, իրոք, կարելի էր: Բայց ոչ ձևավորված տոքսիկ միջավայրում:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ո՞վ ասեց՝ չեն անում :


Հենց տենց տղավարի՞: Հայացքով-ժպիտով տղային իր մոտ հրավիրելու մասին չէ խոսքը: Ու լավ, ավելի պայծառ օրինակ բերեմ: Ինչու՞ են կին մարմանավաճառները ավելի շատ: Այ այ այ, էս ինչ սեքսիզմ է: Հավասար իրավունքներ, հավասար ցանկություններ, հավասար թվով մարմնավաճառներ ամեն սեռից: Լիքը աղջիկներ սեքսի կարոտ են ու պատրաստ են նույնիսկ վճարել դրա համար: Լիքը տղաներ օրվա հացի փող չեն կարողանում վաստակել ու պատրաստ եմ մի կողմ դնել պատիվն ու հպարտությունը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հենց տենց տղավարի՞: Հայացքով-ժպիտով տղային իր մոտ հրավիրելու մասին չէ խոսքը: Ու լավ, ավելի պայծառ օրինակ բերեմ: Ինչու՞ են կին մարմանավաճառները ավելի շատ: Այ այ այ, էս ինչ սեքսիզմ է: Հավասար իրավունքներ, հավասար ցանկություններ, հավասար թվով մարմնավաճառներ ամեն սեռից: Լիքը աղջիկներ սեքսի կարոտ են ու պատրաստ են նույնիսկ վճարել դրա համար: Լիքը տղաներ օրվա հացի փող չեն կարողանում վաստակել ու պատրաստ եմ մի կողմ դնել պատիվն ու հպարտությունը:


Չեմ կարծում, թե մարմնավաճառության մեջ ինչ-որ խիստ անպատվություն կա՝ ցանկացած հանքափոր իրենցից շատ է սեփական մարմինը վաճառում: Ցանկացած դեպքում, դա լրիվ ազնիվ, սպասարկման ոլորտի աշխատանք է: Որով, կարծում եմ, կարելի է հպարտանալ, եթե գործիդ մեջ այնքան լավ ես, որ հպարտության տեղ ունես:

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչևէ, ելնելով հասարակական կոնտեքստից, հասկանալի էր, որ աղջիկները Հայաստանում, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ինհիբիցված սեռական հակումներ ունեն, այլ կերպ ասած՝ հասարակությունը դրանք ճնշել է, բացի դրանից՝ եթե աղջիկը փողոցից մարմնավաճառ տղա վերցնել, դրա մասին խոսակցությունները շատ արագ կտարածվեն ու տգեղ շարունակություն կունենան: Ինչը սահմանափակում է դնում հետերոսեքսուալ տղամարդ մարմնավաճառների գործունեության վրա (ինչպես նաև հոմոսեքսուալ տղա մարմնավաճառների, իրենց «փողոցային» ներկայությունը նույնպես փոքր է): Բայց, List.am-ով թեթևակի անցնելով, կարող եք տեսնել, որ այդպիսիք կան, թաքնվում են մասսաժիստների կամ այլ ծառայություններ մատուցողների անվան տակ: Ֆեյսբուքում էլ կարող եք լիքը ֆեյք պրոֆիլներ տեսնել, որոնք իրենց անվան մեջ առաջարկում են օրալ սեքսի ծառայություններ աղջիկների (ինչը բնականաբար ավելի պոպուլյար է՝ հնարավորություն տալով քյառթու ծդերին շրջանցել այնպիսի անախորժություն, ինչպիսին է «կարմիր խնձորը» և այլն): Բայց դա թեմայի հետ ոչ  մի կապ չունի:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Էս էլ է լավը: Տղան 100 աղջկա սեքսի առաջարկ է անում: Արդյունքը՝ զրո: Նմանատիպ էքսպերիմենտում աղջկան ամեն երկրորդ տղան "հա" է ասում:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxyySRgrYsU

----------


## Շինարար

> Չեմ կարծում, թե մարմնավաճառության մեջ ինչ-որ խիստ անպատվություն կա՝ ցանկացած հանքափոր իրենցից շատ է սեփական մարմինը վաճառում: Ցանկացած դեպքում, դա լրիվ ազնիվ, սպասարկման ոլորտի աշխատանք է: Որով, կարծում եմ, կարելի է հպարտանալ, եթե գործիդ մեջ այնքան լավ ես, որ հպարտության տեղ ունես:


Մի տենց ֆիլմ կար, երևի ոչ էնքան լավը, որովհետև ֆիլմից մենակ էդ տեսարանն եմ հիշում. տղան սիրահարված ա պոռնոդերասանուհու, բայց ծնողների հետ ծանոթացնելիս ներկայացնում ա նրան՝ որպես երգչուհու: Մի օր էլ աղջկա համբերությունը հատնում ա, թե՝ զզվել եմ էս նվաստացումից, ես ինչ-որ շարքային երգչուհի չեմ քեզ համար, ես պոռնոաստղ եմ: Չգիտեմ՝ մի տեսակ տպավորվել ա: Վայթե ակումբում էլի եմ գրել էս մասին:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սկսվեց: Սեռերի մեջ տարբերություն դրեցիր, միանգամից սեքսիստ ես: Դե որ տենց հավասար սեքս ուզող են աղջիկները, ինչու՞ չեն գնում բառ "տղա կպցնելու": Ասենք, տղան իր համար նստած է, աղջիկը մոտենում է, խմիչք է առնում, կոմպլիմենտներ է անում, տղան հալվում է ու իրեն տրվում


դու ասում ես՝ աղջիկները դրան գնում են, որովհետև... ես էլ ասում եմ՝ տղաներն էլ կարան դրան գնան նույն պատճառով, բարում տղա կպցնելը ուրիշ օրինակ ա: ես Երևանից տասը տարի ա կտրված եմ, բայց բարում չէ, քյաբաբնոցում էլ էին կպցնում: Հիմա տենց պահպանողակա՞ն ա դառել համընդհանուր:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինչևէ, ելնելով հասարակական կոնտեքստից, հասկանալի էր, որ աղջիկները Հայաստանում, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ինհիբիցված սեռական հակումներ ունեն, այլ կերպ ասած՝ հասարակությունը դրանք ճնշել է, բացի դրանից՝ եթե աղջիկը փողոցից մարմնավաճառ տղա վերցնել, դրա մասին խոսակցությունները շատ արագ կտարածվեն ու տգեղ շարունակություն կունենան: Ինչը սահմանափակում է դնում հետերոսեքսուալ տղամարդ մարմնավաճառների գործունեության վրա (ինչպես նաև հոմոսեքսուալ տղա մարմնավաճառների, իրենց «փողոցային» ներկայությունը նույնպես փոքր է): Բայց, List.am-ով թեթևակի անցնելով, կարող եք տեսնել, որ այդպիսիք կան, թաքնվում են մասսաժիստների կամ այլ ծառայություններ մատուցողների անվան տակ: Ֆեյսբուքում էլ կարող եք լիքը ֆեյք պրոֆիլներ տեսնել, որոնք իրենց անվան մեջ առաջարկում են օրալ սեքսի ծառայություններ աղջիկների (ինչը բնականաբար ավելի պոպուլյար է՝ հնարավորություն տալով քյառթու ծդերին շրջանցել այնպիսի անախորժություն, ինչպիսին է «կարմիր խնձորը» և այլն): Բայց դա թեմայի հետ ոչ  մի կապ չունի:


Բացարձակապես չեմ պնդում, որ սեքսի նկատմամբ տարբերվող վերաբերմունքը զուտ կենսաբանական բնույթ է կրում: Հա, մշակութային ֆակտորը լիքը դեր ունի: Ես թեման քննարկում եմ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այսօր այն կա: Ու ինձ թվում է, որ նույնիսկ ամենալիբերալ հասարակություններում ընկերական սեքսով զբաղվող աղջիկների մեծամասնությունը իրականում լիարժեք հարաբերություններ է ուզում ընկերոջ հետ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> դու ասում ես՝ աղջիկները դրան գնում են, որովհետև... ես էլ ասում եմ՝ տղաներն էլ կարան դրան գնան նույն պատճառով, բարում տղա կպցնելը ուրիշ օրինակ ա: ես Երևանից տասը տարի ա կտրված եմ, բայց բարում չէ, քյաբաբնոցում էլ էին կպցնում: Հիմա տենց պահպանողակա՞ն ա դառել համընդհանուր:


Դու տենց օրինակներ շա՞տ գիտես: Երբ տղան աղջկա հետ պարբերաբար սեքս ունի, ուզում է դրանից ավելին, իսկ աղջիկը համաձայն չէ, ասում է արի friends with benefits մնանք: Հա, կլինեն դեպքեր, բայց հազվադեպ: Ես որ ոչ մի օրինակ չգիտեմ. ոչ անձամբ, ոչ չեռեզներով, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ ֆորումներից: Իսկ այ հակառակը՝ լիքը:

----------


## Rhayader

Ես էլ անձնական փորձից ելնելով ասում եմ, որ դեպքերի 90 տոկոսում ընդամենը վստահելի սեռական պարտնյոր է ուզում՝ առանց ռոմանտիկ ֆիգնյաշկաների ու բարդացումների:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

Ու ավելին ասեմ, ժպիտով սեղանի մոտ հրավիրելն էլ է կպցնել, պարտադիր չի քյառթավարի մոտիկանաս աղջկան ասես «քուր ջան մի հատ ժամ կասե՞ս»: Մեկ էլ՝ վերջին երևի տաս տարում մենակ ինձ են «կպցրել», ես չափազանց չշփվող ու ամաչկոտ եմ ինչ-որ մեկին «կպցնելու» համար:

----------

Հայկօ (22.03.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դու տենց օրինակներ շա՞տ գիտես: Երբ տղան աղջկա հետ պարբերաբար սեքս ունի, ուզում է դրանից ավելին, իսկ աղջիկը համաձայն չէ, ասում է արի friends with benefits մնանք: Հա, կլինեն դեպքեր, բայց հազվադեպ: Ես որ ոչ մի օրինակ չգիտեմ. ոչ անձամբ, ոչ չեռեզներով, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ ֆորումներից: Իսկ այ հակառակը՝ լիքը:


խնդիրն էն ա, որ օրինակներ իմանալու համար ես պիտի էս թեմաները քննարկեմ մարդկանց հետ՝ իրանց օրինակներով, մարդիկ կիսվեն և այլն, ինչը երբեք չեմ անում: Ինքս իմ կենսափորձով չեմ կիսվում, ուրիշներին էլ չեմ հարցնում: Այսինքն՝ ես հակառակ օրինակներն էլ չունեմ: Դրա համար եթե ենթադրեմ, թե ով խի ա գնում դրան, կենթադրեմ, որ հավասարապես տղան էլ կարա գնա դրան էս էս պատճառներով, աղջիկն էլ կարա գնա դրան նույն պատճառներով: Բայց ես չեմ էլ ենթադրում, ես ուղղակի պատասխանեցի քո ասածին, որ եթե աղջիկները, ուրեմն տղաներն էլ նույն հաջողությամբ կանա նույն դրդապատճառները ունենալ:

Իսկ բարում կամ քյաբաբնոցում կամ որևէ այլ տեղ ոչ տղավարի, թե ինչ ա տղավարին առանձին քննարկման թեմա ա, այլ աղջկավարի տղա կպցնող աղջիկներ Երևանում դեռ մի տասը-տանսերկու տարի առաջ կային և շատ, ես ականատես եմ եղել և այլն բազմիցս անգամներ:

----------


## Rhayader

> խնդիրն էն ա, որ օրինակներ իմանալու համար ես պիտի էս թեմաները քննարկեմ մարդկանց հետ՝ իրանց օրինակներով, մարդիկ կիսվեն և այլն, ինչը երբեք չեմ անում: Ինքս իմ կենսափորձով չեմ կիսվում, ուրիշներին էլ չեմ հարցնում: Այսինքն՝ ես հակառակ օրինակներն էլ չունեմ: Դրա համար եթե ենթադրեմ, թե ով խի ա գնում դրան, կենթադրեմ, որ հավասարապես տղան էլ կարա գնա դրան էս էս պատճառներով, աղջիկն էլ կարա գնա դրան նույն պատճառներով: Բայց ես չեմ էլ ենթադրում, ես ուղղակի պատասխանեցի քո ասածին, որ եթե աղջիկները, ուրեմն տղաներն էլ նույն հաջողությամբ կանա նույն դրդապատճառները ունենալ:
> 
> Իսկ բարում կամ քյաբաբնոցում կամ որևէ այլ տեղ ոչ տղավարի, թե ինչ ա տղավարին առանձին քննարկման թեմա ա, այլ աղջկավարի տղա կպցնող աղջիկներ Երևանում դեռ մի տասը-տանսերկու տարի առաջ կային և շատ, ես ականատես եմ եղել և այլն բազմիցս անգամներ:


Բռնի երկու օրինակ իմ անձնական փորձից:

----------

Շինարար (22.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Friends with benefits տերմինը տարածում ա գտել Ալանիս Մորիսեթի Head over Feet երգից, որտեղ ասվում ա.
You're my best friend, best friend with benefits
Էս ուղղակի նրանց համար, ովքեր կարծում են, թե կանայք թաքուն հարաբերություն են երազում:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

boooooooom (23.03.2017)

----------


## Glück

Սեքսը սիրո հետ էտքան էլ կապ չունի, ոչ էլ ընկերության ու առհասարակ ոչ մի բանի ու չի կարա ազդի ոչ մի տեսակ հարաբերության վրա: Սեքսից հետո ընկերը ընկեր ա մնալու, մարմնավաճառը՝ մարմնավաճառ, մարշրուտկայի էն սիրուն տղեն էլ՝ էն սիրուն տղա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սեքսը սիրո հետ էտքան էլ կապ չունի, ոչ էլ ընկերության ու առհասարակ ոչ մի բանի ու չի կարա ազդի ոչ մի տեսակ հարաբերության վրա: Սեքսից հետո ընկերը ընկեր ա մնալու, մարմնավաճառը՝ մարմնավաճառ, մարշրուտկայի էն սիրուն տղեն էլ՝ էն սիրուն տղա:


Իսկ դասատուդ դասատու մնալո՞ւ ա, կամ՝ աշակերտդ՝ աշակե՞րտ։ Կամ խոսքի հարևան ինցեստի թեմայով խորանանք... հարազատության հարաբերությունների վրա դա ո՞նց ա ազդում, ոչ մի ձև՞։

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սեքսը սիրո հետ էտքան էլ կապ չունի, ոչ էլ ընկերության ու առհասարակ ոչ մի բանի ու չի կարա ազդի ոչ մի տեսակ հարաբերության վրա: Սեքսից հետո ընկերը ընկեր ա մնալու, մարմնավաճառը՝ մարմնավաճառ, մարշրուտկայի էն սիրուն տղեն էլ՝ էն սիրուն տղա:


Եթե սեքսը սենց անհետևանք ու անբովանդակ պրոցես ա, ես նախընտրում եմ մաստուրբացիան։

----------

Alphaone (20.08.2017), CactuSoul (23.03.2017), Ծլնգ (22.03.2017), Յոհաննես (22.03.2017)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Եթե սեքսը սենց անհետևանք ու անբովանդակ պրոցես ա, ես նախընտրում եմ մաստուրբացիան։


Ելք կա!

----------


## Glück

Բոլոր դեպքերում էլ չի փոխվելու, եթե երկու կողմի համաձայնությամբ ա, մնացած դեպքերը քրեորեն պատժելի են:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2017)

----------


## Glück

Տարբերակ ա:

----------


## Glück

> Եթե սեքսը սենց անհետևանք ու անբովանդակ պրոցես ա, ես նախընտրում եմ մաստուրբացիան։


Տարբերակ ա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բոլոր դեպքերում էլ չի փոխվելու, եթե երկու կողմի համաձայնությամբ ա, մնացած դեպքերը քրեորեն պատժելի են:


բարդ ա, որ ամենը սենց պարզ ա...

----------


## Freeman

> Սեքսը սիրո հետ էտքան էլ կապ չունի, ոչ էլ ընկերության ու առհասարակ ոչ մի բանի ու չի կարա ազդի ոչ մի տեսակ հարաբերության վրա: Սեքսից հետո ընկերը ընկեր ա մնալու, մարմնավաճառը՝ մարմնավաճառ, մարշրուտկայի էն սիրուն տղեն էլ՝ էն սիրուն տղա:


Ո՞ր սիրուն տղեն մարշրուտկայի

----------


## Glück

> Ո՞ր սիրուն տղեն մարշրուտկայի


Ըըը, ցանկացածը

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2017)

----------


## Glück

> Տարբերակ ա:


Սեքս անելը անհետևանք ու անբովանդակ պրոցես ա (անհետևանք, եթե պաշտպանվում ես), իսկ այ սեր անելը մի քիչ ուրիշ թեմա ա: Երևի խառնում եք կամ մի ափսեի մեջ եք ընկալում:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Բզբզում ա։

----------


## Rhayader

> Սեքս անելը անհետևանք ու անբովանդակ պրոցես ա (անհետևանք, եթե պաշտպանվում ես), իսկ այ սեր անելը մի քիչ ուրիշ թեմա ա: Երևի խառնում եք կամ մի ափսեի մեջ եք ընկալում:


Անբովանդա՞կ  :LOL:  Սեր անե՞լ  :LOL: 

Ընդհանրապես, էդ դեմագոգիան ինձ ծանոթ է, երբ մեկը, որ առանց խղճի խայթի սեքսով զբաղվի, ստիպված է իրեն համոզել, որ սիրով է զբաղվում, որովհետև սեքսը մարմնական, կեղտոտ բան է իր համար, սիրով զբաղվելը՝ «բարձր ու եթերային»: Բարեբախտաբար, ես ինքս պրագմատիկ մարդ եմ, ու երբ տեսնում եմ ինքնախաբեություն, ճանաչում եմ այն:

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե սեքսը սենց անհետևանք ու անբովանդակ պրոցես ա, ես նախընտրում եմ մաստուրբացիան։


Դու էլ դարձար մաեստրո Դանիելի շարժման անդամ, փաստորեն  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա հասարակության մեջ ընդունված էն ստերեոտիպը, որ կինը չի կարա կայֆի համար սեքս անի, իսկ տղամարդը կարա։ Ես էլ էի դրան հավատում էնքան, մինչև հանդիպեցի կայֆի համար սեքս անող կանանց ու տղամարդկանց, որոնք չէին վախենում խոստովանել, որ եթե չեն պատրաստվում մեկի հետ լուրջ հարաբերություն ունենալ/զգացմունքներ չունեն տվյալ կնոջ հանդեպ, հետն անկողին չեն մտնի։

Friends with benefits տերմինը, ինչպես արդեն վերևում ասեցի, հենց կնոջից ա դուրս եկել։ Ու friends with benefits հենց նշանակում ա սեքս ընկերների միջև, ոչ թե սեքս, երբ մի կողմը հույս ունի, որ մի օր լուրջ հարաբերություն կդառնա։ Հա, լինում են էդպիսի դեպքեր, երբ մի կողմը սկսում ա հույսեր փայփայել, բայց երկու սեռերի դեպքում էլ դա լինում ա։ Ու էնքան էլ friends with benefits չի, որովհետև շուտով կոտրված սրտերով ու ընկերությամբ ա վերջանում։

----------

Alphaone (20.08.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Բյուր դու էս ինչ լավն ես?
Գարեջրատանը գարեջրի ազդեցության տակ ծանոթանալ ու մի քանի ժամ հետո սեքս անելը սեր չի կոչվում։

----------


## Glück

> Անբովանդա՞կ  Սեր անե՞լ 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, էդ դեմագոգիան ինձ ծանոթ է, երբ մեկը, որ առանց խղճի խայթի սեքսով զբաղվի, ստիպված է իրեն համոզել, որ սիրով է զբաղվում, որովհետև սեքսը մարմնական, կեղտոտ բան է իր համար, սիրով զբաղվելը՝ «բարձր ու եթերային»: Բարեբախտաբար, ես ինքս պրագմատիկ մարդ եմ, ու երբ տեսնում եմ ինքնախաբեություն, ճանաչում եմ այն:


Անհետաքրքիր ու անբովանդակ դեռ չի նշանակում կեղտոտ: Բայց այ մարմնական չոր բավարարվածություն նշանակում ա: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ չի կարա ազդի ընկերական հարաբերությունների վրա ու ինչ-որ նոր երանգ տա: Երևի որ մենակ վերջին գրառումս չկարդայիք, կարծիքս ավելի հասկանալի կլիներ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Անհետաքրքիր ու անբովանդակ դեռ չի նշանակում կեղտոտ: Բայց այ մարմնական չոր բավարարվածություն նշանակում ա: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ չի կարա ազդի ընկերական հարաբերությունների վրա ու ինչ-որ նոր երանգ տա: Երևի որ մենակ վերջին գրառումս չկարդայիք, կարծիքս ավելի հասկանալի կլիներ:


Որակման ծագումը նույնն է, հարգելիս: Ինքնախաբեությունը:

Վերջին գրառումը բավական էր, որ ես ձեզ չսիրեմ ու համարեմ, որ ձեր պատկերացումները սեփական ինտելեկտի մասին չափազանցված են:

Մարդիկ ճշգրիտ գիտություն չեն, ու պետք չի փորձել ամեն ինչի վրա պիտակ կպցնել ու շարել դարակներով: «Չոր մարմնական բավարարվածություն»  :LOL:  երևի նաև «սեքսը մարմնով է, սերը՝ հոգով»  :LOL: 

Եթե ես բարի մարդ լինեի, ձեր նաիվությունը երևի մոտս умиление կառաջացներ, բայց ես բարի մարդ չեմ, ու դուք ինձ ձանձրացնում եք արդեն:

----------


## Glück

> Որակման ծագումը նույնն է, հարգելիս: Ինքնախաբեությունը:
> 
> Վերջին գրառումը բավական էր, որ ես ձեզ չսիրեմ ու համարեմ, որ ձեր պատկերացումները սեփական ինտելեկտի մասին չափազանցված են:
> 
> Մարդիկ ճշգրիտ գիտություն չեն, ու պետք չի փորձել ամեն ինչի վրա պիտակ կպցնել ու շարել դարակներով: «Չոր մարմնական բավարարվածություն»  երևի նաև «սեքսը մարմնով է, սերը՝ հոգով» 
> 
> Եթե ես բարի մարդ լինեի, ձեր նաիվությունը երևի մոտս умиление կառաջացներ, բայց ես բարի մարդ չեմ, ու դուք ինձ ձանձրացնում եք արդեն:


 :LOL:  Պահ, Դուք ինձ ձանձրացնում եք: Ինձ դուր չեկաք: 
Հեչ պարտադիր չի կարծիք գրելու համար Ձեզ դուր գալ: Կգնաք հոգով սեքս կանեք, կգաք կպատմեք լուսավորվենք մենք նայիվներս :LOL: 

Հա մեկ էլ եթե Ձեզ բավարարում ա մի գրառումը ինտելեկտի մասին կարծիք կազմելու համար, Ձեզ հոգու սեքսն էլ կբավարարի:

----------


## Gayl

> Անհետաքրքիր ու անբովանդակ դեռ չի նշանակում կեղտոտ: Բայց այ մարմնական չոր բավարարվածություն նշանակում ա: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ չի կարա ազդի ընկերական հարաբերությունների վրա ու ինչ-որ նոր երանգ տա: Երևի որ մենակ վերջին գրառումս չկարդայիք, կարծիքս ավելի հասկանալի կլիներ:


Էս ինչեր ես պատմում?։ճճճ Սեփական փորձից ես ասում, թե բրիտանացի գիտնականներն են ասել?

----------


## keyboard

> Որակման ծագումը նույնն է, հարգելիս: Ինքնախաբեությունը:
> 
> Վերջին գրառումը բավական էր, որ ես ձեզ չսիրեմ ու համարեմ, որ ձեր պատկերացումները սեփական ինտելեկտի մասին չափազանցված են:
> 
> Մարդիկ ճշգրիտ գիտություն չեն, ու պետք չի փորձել ամեն ինչի վրա պիտակ կպցնել ու շարել դարակներով: «Չոր մարմնական բավարարվածություն»  երևի նաև «սեքսը մարմնով է, սերը՝ հոգով» 
> 
> Եթե ես բարի մարդ լինեի, ձեր նաիվությունը երևի մոտս умиление կառաջացներ, բայց ես բարի մարդ չեմ, ու դուք ինձ ձանձրացնում եք արդեն:


Բայ, համ ասում ես պիտակ մի կպցրեք համ դու պիտակավորում ես։ Ի՞նչ իրավունքով ես խոսում ինտելեկտից, էն էլ էն դեպքում, երբ մարդը կարծիք ա հայտնում։
Դեմագոգելու մասին խոսում ես, ինքդ դրել երկնային ու եսիմինչերից ես խոսում։ 
Էն որ քո կարծիքը դիմացինիցդ տարբերվում ա, դա քեզ իրավունք չի տալիս հեգնելու կամ «ծաղրելու» դրա համար, բան ունես թեմայի մեջ ասելու՝ ասա, չէ, քել յան տուր խախանդ ապրենք։




> Էս ինչեր ես պատմում?։ճճճ Սեփական փորձից ես ասում, թե բրիտանացի գիտնականներն են ասել?


Չի պատմում, կարծիք ա հայտնում, քել թեման անձնականի մի շեղի, ու առանց ճանաչելու սենց բաներ մի գրի։

----------


## Freeman

> Էս ինչեր ես պատմում?։ճճճ Սեփական փորձից ես ասում, թե բրիտանացի գիտնականներն են ասել?


Գել ջան, անկապ խոսում ես, առանց ճանաչելու, գնա բրիտանացիքի մեջբերումները կարդա, էնտեղ ինքնահաստատվի

----------


## Gayl

> Գել ջան, անկապ խոսում ես, առանց ճանաչելու, գնա բրիտանացիքի մեջբերումները կարդա, էնտեղ ինքնահաստատվի


Ախպերս? Ոնց ես?
Բա միտք ա ասում ու պիտի պատրաստ լինի, որ կողից կարող ա ասեն հիմնավորի ասածդ։ Հիմա ուզում եմ իմանամ ինքը որտեղից ա վստահ, որ չի կարա որևէ ազդեցություն ունենա?

----------


## Freeman

> Ախպերս? Ոնց ես?
> Բա միտք ա ասում ու պիտի պատրաստ լինի, որ կողից կարող ա ասեն հիմնավորի ասածդ։ Հիմա ուզում եմ իմանամ ինքը որտեղից ա վստահ, որ չի կարա որևէ ազդեցություն ունենա?


Յոլա, դո՞ւ, շուտվանից չէի տեսել օնլայն:
Եղբայր իրա կարծիքն ա ասում, էս հարցում տենց բան չկա, որ ասես ու էն յոթ միլիարդ մարդու համար ճիշտ կլինի: 
Ու հաստատ «բրիտանացիքին» տարբերում ա մնացածից, տենց պսևդոգիտական հոդվածի լինք էլ չի դրել վրոձի: Հիմա թե խի տենց կարծիք ունի, եթե ճիշտ գտնի, կգրի:
Եթե ինչ-որ գիտական քննարկում լիներ, հաստատ հետազոտության մեթոդներով ու հոդվածներով կգրեր:

----------


## Gayl

> Յոլա, դո՞ւ, շուտվանից չէի տեսել օնլայն:
> Եղբայր իրա կարծիքն ա ասում, էս հարցում տենց բան չկա, որ ասես ու էն յոթ միլիարդ մարդու համար ճիշտ կլինի: 
> Ու հաստատ «բրիտանացիքին» տարբերում ա մնացածից, տենց պսևդոգիտական հոդվածի լինք էլ չի դրել վրոձի: Հիմա թե խի տենց կարծիք ունի, եթե ճիշտ գտնի, կգրի:
> Եթե ինչ-որ գիտական քննարկում լիներ, հաստատ հետազոտության մեթոդներով ու հոդվածներով կգրեր:


Գերազանց։ Հա դե Չուկը արգելափակել էր չէի կարում օնլայն լինեի։
Այսինքն, եթե կարծիք ա գրում չհարցնեմ խի տենց կարծիք ունես, քանի որ եթե ճիշտ գտներ կասեր։ Պարզ ա ախպերս։

----------


## Freeman

> Գերազանց։ Հա դե Չուկը արգելափակել էր չէի կարում օնլայն լինեի։
> Այսինքն, եթե կարծիք ա գրում չհարցնեմ խի տենց կարծիք ունես, քանի որ եթե ճիշտ գտներ կասեր։ Պարզ ա ախպերս։


Հաա, հիշեցի, լավ:
Չէ, Գայլ ջան, ուղղակի հարցդ ավելի  շատ ենթադրություններ էր, քան հարց:
Թե չէ էն մարդը, որ կարծիք գրել ա, պետք լինի, կհիմնավորի էլ:

----------


## Gayl

> Հաա, հիշեցի, լավ:
> Չէ, Գայլ ջան, ուղղակի հարցդ ավելի  շատ ենթադրություններ էր, քան հարց:
> Թե չէ էն մարդը, որ կարծիք գրել ա, պետք լինի, կհիմնավորի էլ:


Բա իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա էր։ Հիմնավորել կարելի է անձնական փորձից կամ այլ մարդու փորձից մեջբերում անելով, դե կամ էլ ինչ որ գիտական հոդված։ Թե չէ ասել, որ ընկերների միջև սեքսը ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում ու ոչինչ չհիմնավորել մի տեսակ չի ուտվում։

----------


## keyboard

> Բա իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա էր։ Հիմնավորել կարելի է անձնական փորձից կամ այլ մարդու փորձից մեջբերում անելով, դե կամ էլ ինչ որ գիտական հոդված։ Թե չէ ասել, որ ընկերների միջև սեքսը ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում ու ոչինչ չհիմնավորել մի տեսակ չի ուտվում։


Ես էս պահին մարդ, մարդիկ եմ ճանաչում, որ իրենց ընկերների հետ սեքսը ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում իրենց հարաբերությունների վրա։ Իրենք ոնց շփվում էին, տենց շարունակում են։
Իրանց համար դա նորմալ ա, իմ ու քո համար՝ չէ։ Իմ համար դա հիմնավորում չի, որտև դա իրանց կարծիքն ու իրանց վերաբերմունքն ա ընկերությանը։ Վստահ եմ, քո համար էլ հիմնավորում չի, դրա համար, հիմնավորում պահանջելու կարիք չկա։ Կան մարդիկ, կան տեսակետներ, կարծիքներ։ Միշտ չի, որ իմ ու քո կարծիքը իրար վերադրվում ա, ու առավել քան պարտադիր չի կարծիք հայտնելուց այն հիմնավորել, քանի որ կարծիքը հենց подразумивает սուբյեկտիվ «պնդում»։

----------

Gayl (23.03.2017), Աթեիստ (23.03.2017)

----------


## Glück

> Բա իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա էր։ Հիմնավորել կարելի է անձնական փորձից կամ այլ մարդու փորձից մեջբերում անելով, դե կամ էլ ինչ որ գիտական հոդված։ Թե չէ ասել, որ ընկերների միջև սեքսը ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում ու ոչինչ չհիմնավորել մի տեսակ չի ուտվում։


Հիմա որ ասեմ իմ փորձից եմ ասում կամ մեր հարևան Վաղարշակն էն օրը պատմեց, էտ իմ կարծիքն ավելի լսելի ու հասկանալի կդարձնի՞:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.03.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էս պահին մարդ, մարդիկ եմ ճանաչում, որ իրենց ընկերների հետ սեքսը ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում իրենց հարաբերությունների վրա։ Իրենք ոնց շփվում էին, տենց շարունակում են։
> Իրանց համար դա նորմալ ա, իմ ու քո համար՝ չէ։ Իմ համար դա հիմնավորում չի, որտև դա իրանց կարծիքն ու իրանց վերաբերմունքն ա ընկերությանը։ Վստահ եմ, քո համար էլ հիմնավորում չի, դրա համար, հիմնավորում պահանջելու կարիք չկա։ Կան մարդիկ, կան տեսակետներ, կարծիքներ։ Միշտ չի, որ իմ ու քո կարծիքը իրար վերադրվում ա, ու առավել քան պարտադիր չի կարծիք հայտնելուց այն հիմնավորել, քանի որ կարծիքը հենց подразумивает սուբյեկտիվ «պնդում»։


Այսինքն ինչ նկատի ունես ոչ մի ազդեցություն ասելով? Ախպեր ուրեմն ես ընկերություն ասվածից գլուխ չեմ հանում։ճճճ

----------


## Gayl

> Հիմա որ ասեմ իմ փորձից եմ ասում կամ մեր հարևան Վաղարշակն էն օրը պատմեց, էտ իմ կարծիքն ավելի լսելի ու հասկանալի կդարձնի՞:


Չէ, բայց կմտածեմ, որ օդից չես խոսում։

----------


## keyboard

> Այսինքն ինչ նկատի ունես ոչ մի ազդեցություն ասելով? Ախպեր ուրեմն ես ընկերություն ասվածից գլուխ չեմ հանում։ճճճ


Ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ ընկերությունից գլուխ չեմ հանում։ Ստեղ ընկալման խնդիր ա, մարդիկ դրան ընկերություն են ասում, ես ու դու՝ այլ հարաբերություններ։
Արի, թող իրանք ընկերություն դա որակեն, մենք էլ ուրիշ բան, դրանից ոչ ինձ, ոչ քեզ ոչ մի բացասական բան չի լինում, ինչպես ուռին ու բարդին, ամեն մարդ իրա դարդին։
Իրանց ենց ա հարմար, մեզ էլ սենց ա հարմար։

----------

Gayl (23.03.2017), Աթեիստ (23.03.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, համ ասում ես պիտակ մի կպցրեք համ դու պիտակավորում ես։ Ի՞նչ իրավունքով ես խոսում ինտելեկտից, էն էլ էն դեպքում, երբ մարդը կարծիք ա հայտնում։


Ես չեմ պիտակավորում, ես կարծիք եմ հայտնում իրա ինտելեկտի մասին իրա կարծիքի մասին:



> Դեմագոգելու մասին խոսում ես, ինքդ դրել երկնային ու եսիմինչերից ես խոսում։


Սարկաստիկ վերամբարձ տոն ա կոչվում:



> Էն որ քո կարծիքը դիմացինիցդ տարբերվում ա, դա քեզ իրավունք չի տալիս հեգնելու կամ «ծաղրելու» դրա համար, բան ունես թեմայի մեջ ասելու՝ ասա, չէ, քել յան տուր խախանդ ապրենք։


Նու ավելի լավ ա ինձ հետ կռիվ տաք, քան որոշ մարդիկ, անուններ չտանք, ու հանկարծ քո վրա չվերցնես, քեզ նման բանի մեջ չէի մեղադրի, վերածեն էս թեման աղջկերքից խոսք քաշոցու - աղջիկ կպցնոցու թեմա:

----------


## keyboard

> Ես չեմ պիտակավորում, ես կարծիք եմ հայտնում իրա ինտելեկտի մասին իրա կարծիքի մասին:
> 
> Սարկաստիկ վերամբարձ տոն ա կոչվում:
> 
> 
> Նու ավելի լավ ա ինձ հետ կռիվ տաք, քան որոշ մարդիկ, անուններ չտանք, ու հանկարծ քո վրա չվերցնես, քեզ նման բանի մեջ չէի մեղադրի, վերածեն էս թեման աղջկերքից խոսք քաշոցու - աղջիկ կպցնոցու թեմա:


Բայ, շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքիդ ու ինձ վերաբերմունքիդ համար, կլնի՞ թարգենք էս «բազառը», դու ինձ չայ ես պարտք, չայի շուրջ կզրուցենք։

----------

Rhayader (23.03.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Պահ, Դուք ինձ ձանձրացնում եք: Ինձ դուր չեկաք: 
> Հեչ պարտադիր չի կարծիք գրելու համար Ձեզ դուր գալ: Կգնաք հոգով սեքս կանեք, կգաք կպատմեք լուսավորվենք մենք նայիվներս
> 
> Հա մեկ էլ եթե Ձեզ բավարարում ա մի գրառումը ինտելեկտի մասին կարծիք կազմելու համար, Ձեզ հոգու սեքսն էլ կբավարարի:


Հարգելիս, «հոգու սեքսի» մասին արտահայտությունը նպատակ ուներ հենց ձեզ ծաղրել: Ու ես բնավ նպատակ չունեմ ձեզ կամ մեկ ուրիշին դուր գալ: Կարելի է ասել՝ դուր չգալը համ իմ անվան, համ մասնագիտության մեջ է մտնում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքիդ ու ինձ վերաբերմունքիդ համար, կլնի՞ թարգենք էս «բազառը», դու ինձ չայ ես պարտք, չայի շուրջ կզրուցենք։


Բազարը հավերժ է, եթե պայքար չկա:

*Մովսես Գորգիսյան*

----------

keyboard (23.03.2017), Աթեիստ (23.03.2017)

----------


## Glück

> Հարգելիս, «հոգու սեքսի» մասին արտահայտությունը նպատակ ուներ հենց ձեզ ծաղրել: Ու ես բնավ նպատակ չունեմ ձեզ կամ մեկ ուրիշին դուր գալ: Կարելի է ասել՝ դուր չգալը համ իմ անվան, համ մասնագիտության մեջ է մտնում:


Իսկ ես էս թեմայում ու առհասարակ ակումբում իմ կարծիքն եմ գրում,  ոչ թե նպատակ դնում մարդուն ծաղրելու: Էտ Ձեզ թվում ա, թե ծաղրում եք: Ես էլ բարությամբ չեմ փայլում, գրողի ծոցը կուղարկեմ Ձեզ էլ, Ձեր կարծիքն էլ, ծաղրանքն էլ: 

Մնացեք թեմայի սահմաններում ու քննարկեք առաջադրված թեման:  Իմ անձի վերաբերյալ կարծիքներն ու մտքերը անձնական նամակով գրեք, ժամանակ ունենամ համարժեք պատասխան կտամ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.03.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Կարծիքը՝ կարծիք, իսկ ես որոշեցի փորփրել հետազոտությունները: Հլը որ սա գտա:
http://www.lehmiller.com/blog/2012/1...-actually.html
Ոնց տեսնում եք, կանանց զգալի տոկոսը (չնայած ավելի քիչ, քան ես կարծում էի) ուզում է fwb-ն վերածել ռոմանտիկ հարաբերությունների: Տղաների մեջ էլ ուզողներ կան, բայց երկու անգամ ավելի քիչ: Իսկ դուք ասում եք սեքսիզմ: 400 հոգուց բաղկացած հետազոտությունը վերջին ինստանցիայի ճշմարտություն չէ, բայց եթե ուրիշ հետազոտություններ ճարեք, կիսվեք լինկերով, նայենք:

----------

Glück (23.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծիքը՝ կարծիք, իսկ ես որոշեցի փորփրել հետազոտությունները: Հլը որ սա գտա:
> http://www.lehmiller.com/blog/2012/1...-actually.html
> Ոնց տեսնում եք, կանանց զգալի տոկոսը (չնայած ավելի քիչ, քան ես կարծում էի) ուզում է fwb-ն վերածել ռոմանտիկ հարաբերությունների: Տղաների մեջ էլ ուզողներ կան, բայց երկու անգամ ավելի քիչ: Իսկ դուք ասում եք սեքսիզմ: 400 հոգուց բաղկացած հետազոտությունը վերջին ինստանցիայի ճշմարտություն չէ, բայց եթե ուրիշ հետազոտություններ ճարեք, կիսվեք լինկերով, նայենք:


Ինչն էլ պահանջվում էր ապացուցել:  :Smile:   ես քանակականի մասին չէի ասում, այլ որակականի, որ երկու դեպքն էլ երկու սեռին էլ բնորոշ ա: Բայց փաստորեն կանանց 60%-ը ու տղամարդկանց 80%-ը ռոմանտիկա չեն ուզում: Ինձ թվում ա՝ 60%-ը բավական մեծ թիվ ի հակադրություն էն բացարձակ պնդմանը, որ կանայք դա անում են հանուն մի օր հարաբերություն ունենալու:





> Ես չեմ պիտակավորում, ես կարծիք եմ հայտնում իրա ինտելեկտի մասին իրա կարծիքի մասին:
> 
> Սարկաստիկ վերամբարձ տոն ա կոչվում:
> 
> 
> Նու ավելի լավ ա ինձ հետ կռիվ տաք, քան որոշ մարդիկ, անուններ չտանք, ու հանկարծ քո վրա չվերցնես, քեզ նման բանի մեջ չէի մեղադրի, վերածեն էս թեման աղջկերքից խոսք քաշոցու - աղջիկ կպցնոցու թեմա:



Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (23.03.2017), Շինարար (23.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլ չասեմ, որ բլոգային գրառումն ու օնլայն հետազոտությունը գիտություն չի: 

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Rhayader

Ինձ ինչի էր Բյուրը ցիտել, տենց էլ չհասկացա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ ինչի էր Բյուրը ցիտել, տենց էլ չհասկացա:


Հեռախոսով եմ, սխալ էր, ներող:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հոդված գտա, կոչվում ա Women want friends, men want benefits: Աչքի անցկացրի, սեռային տարբերություն չեն գտել: Որ ժամանակ ունենամ, մանրամասն կկարդամ:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Rhayader

Ամոթ չլինի հարցնել, իսկ ինչի՞ ոչ մեկը peer-reviewed աղբյուր չի ցիտում: Ասենք, Archives of Sexual Behavior-ի 2011-ի ապրիլի 40-րդ հատորի երկրորդ թողարկման 311–320 էջերում ներկայացված «Effects of Gender and Psychosocial Factors on “Friends with Benefits” Relationships Among Young Adults» հոդվածը:

https://portfolio.du.edu/downloadItem/295796

----------


## Rhayader

Կամ էս կնոջ թեզը

http://scholarworks.sjsu.edu/cgi/vie...ext=etd_theses

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ամոթ չլինի հարցնել, իսկ ինչի՞ ոչ մեկը peer-reviewed աղբյուր չի ցիտում: Ասենք, Archives of Sexual Behavior-ի 2011-ի ապրիլի 40-րդ հատորի երկրորդ թողարկման 311–320 էջերում ներկայացված «Effects of Gender and Psychosocial Factors on “Friends with Benefits” Relationships Among Young Adults» հոդվածը:
> 
> https://portfolio.du.edu/downloadItem/295796


Մերսի, նայեցի: Մոտավորապես նույն թվերն են, ինչ իմ բերած study-ում: "Hope for committed" - 24.8% տղամարդկանց մոտ և 39.5%` կանանց:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մերսի, նայեցի: Մոտավորապես նույն թվերն են, ինչ իմ բերած study-ում: "Hope for committed" - 24.8% տղամարդկանց մոտ և 39.5%` կանանց:


Այսինքն դու քո պնդման հակառակն ապացուցող փաստեր ես գտնում, ու գտնում ես, որ դա հաստատում ա քո ասա՞ծը: Լայնորեն կիրառվող պրակտիկա ա ասեմ քեզ ակադեմիայում:ԴԴ

----------

Rhayader (24.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (23.03.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Այսինքն դու քո պնդման հակառակն ապացուցող փաստեր ես գտնում, ու գտնում ես, որ դա հաստատում ա քո ասա՞ծը: Լայնորեն կիրառվող պրակտիկա ա ասեմ քեզ ակադեմիայում:ԴԴ


Ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր: Ես հայերեն գրեցի, որ ավելին էի սպասում: Իսկ դու էլ գուցե ընդունե՞ս, որ ըստ այս հետազոտությունների այնուամենայնիվ սեռերի մեջ արտահայտված տարբերություն կա fwb-ից ակնկալիքների պահով:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր: Ես հայերեն գրեցի, որ ավելին էի սպասում: Իսկ դու էլ գուցե ընդունե՞ս, որ ըստ այս հետազոտությունների այնուամենայնիվ սեռերի մեջ արտահայտված տարբերություն կա fwb-ից ակնկալիքների պահով:


օքեյ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամոթ չլինի հարցնել, իսկ ինչի՞ ոչ մեկը peer-reviewed աղբյուր չի ցիտում: Ասենք, Archives of Sexual Behavior-ի 2011-ի ապրիլի 40-րդ հատորի երկրորդ թողարկման 311–320 էջերում ներկայացված «Effects of Gender and Psychosocial Factors on “Friends with Benefits” Relationships Among Young Adults» հոդվածը:
> 
> https://portfolio.du.edu/downloadItem/295796


Իմ ցիտածը peer reviewed ամսագրից ա: Մենակ վերնագիրը դրեցի, որ կարանաք գտմղնեք, լինքը չէի կարա:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իմ ցիտածը peer reviewed ամսագրից ա: Մենակ վերնագիրը դրեցի, որ կարանաք գտմղնեք, լինքը չէի կարա:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Ես մի քանի տեղ գտա, բայց դրանցից ոչ մեկը սովորական մահկանացուներին հնարավորություն չի տալիս ամբողջ տեքստը կարդալու:

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի քիչ քյաֆթառիս խնդրում եմ լուսավորեք էլի, հասկանամ ինչի մասին է էս թեման, վայթե մի կարևոր բան բաց եմ թողել կյանքիս մեջ, կամ էլ թեման շփոթեցնող է։
Կներեք ներոհիշյալ լիքը հիմար հարցերի համար։
1. Ընկերները քանի՞սը կարող են լինել, ասենք համարվում է՞, որ մարդ ունի 8 ընկեր, ու բոլորի կամ մի մասի հետ սեքսով է զբաղվում ու դա հրաշալի է։ Դրական պատասխանի դեպքում կապ ունի՞ առաձնին-առանձին, թե միաժամանակ (խմբակային)։ 
2. Կինը/ամուսինը ընկերների ցուցակի մեջ մտնում է՞, թե առանձին կատեգորիա է (սրա համար առանձին թեմա կար, հիշում եմ, քվերակել եմ «այո», բայց մի հատ էլ ճշտենք ։Ճ)։
3. Իրար հետ սեքսով զբաղվող ընկերները դրանք զուգընկերները չե՞ն :Xeloq: 
4. Հաստատուն (դե համեմատաբար երկարաժամկետ) զուգընկերը ընկեր չի համարվու՞մ, եթե ոչ, որպես սեռական պարտնյոր համարվում է հուսալի՞, թե՞ անհուսալի, թե՞ կապ չունի։ 
5. Ի՞նչ կապ ունեն պարտավորությունները սեքսի հետ (խոսվում է, թե ընկերների միջև սեքսը հրաշալի է, քանի որ հուսալի է ու պարտավորեցնող չի)։ Մարդիկ կան երկարաժամկետ սեքսով են զբաղվում առանց այլ պարտավորությունների, մարդիկ էլ կան վապշե սեքսով չեն զբաղվում, բայց որոշել են, որ ունեն պարտավորություններ։ Հիմա սրանցից որո՞նք են ընկերները ։Ճ

----------

CactuSoul (23.03.2017)

----------


## Freeman

Բայ, չգիտեմ, թե ինչից ես իրա ինտելեկտի մասին կարծիք կազմել, բայց ինքը ինձ հանդիպած ամենաինտելեկտովաչքիընկնող մարդկանցից ա, երևի գիտես, որ ես հավայի տենց կարծիք չէի կազմի ու համոզված եմ , որ հետագա շփման դեպքում ավելի կհամոզվես

----------

Rhayader (23.03.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Չէ, բայց լուրջ էլի, էդ սեքս անելու ցանկությունը նագլի խանգարում ա հետրոին հակառակ սեռի հետ ընկերություն անելուց։ Այ որ մի երկու անգամ հավեսները հանեն, այ իսկական ընկերություն կսկսվի, էն, որ իրար էլ որպես "չկերած արտասահմանյան միրգ" չեն նայի։ Կարան հյուրանոցի իրար կից համարներում տարբեր մարդկանց հետ սեքս անեն, հետո դուրս գան կից բալկոններ ու իրար հետ ծխեն)) Լավ, ոնց որ շատ գնացի։ Իրականում էդ ամենը հղի ա տարբեր պրոբլեմներով, բայց հնարավոր ա մասնավոր դեպքեր, որ "համ գայլերը կշտանան, համ էլ ոչխարների քանակը չպակասի", երևի, չեմ փորձել, ենթադրում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Սովորական ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերություն չի լինում, որովհետև երբ այն կա, ընկերությունն արդեն սովորական կոչվել չի կարող… Եվ նույնիսկ ընկերություն էլ չի կարող կոչվել: 
> Ի դեպ, հույս ունեմ, որ նշված «սովորական ընկերները» պատկանում են տարբեր սեռերի, թե չե կհիշեմ կանաչ սմայլիկը:


Ասենք ընկերոջդ հետ նստած պիվա եք խմում, բա թե աբեր կլնի քեզ մի հատ շփցնեմ?   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Հետամնաց բաներ ես ասում։ Էս որ դարն ա? Բա պիտի ընկերոջդ դոմփես, որ ավելի ամուր լինի ձեր ընկերությունը։

----------

S.L.V. (23.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հետամնաց բաներ ես ասում։ Էս որ դարն ա? Բա պիտի ընկերոջդ դոմփես, որ ավելի ամուր լինի ձեր ընկերությունը։


հա մտքովս անցնում էր այս թեմայում սա դնել, էն էլ ձեռներս չէր հասնում, բայց այստեղ լրիվ պատեհ է  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Անգլերեն չեմ հասկանում, գոնե իտալերենով լիներ։
Բա դու գիտես խի ա Հայաոտանում տղեն տղուն կամ աղջիկը աղջկան բարևելուց համբուրում???։ճճճճճ

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր: Ես հայերեն գրեցի, որ ավելին էի սպասում: Իսկ դու էլ գուցե ընդունե՞ս, որ ըստ այս հետազոտությունների այնուամենայնիվ սեռերի մեջ արտահայտված տարբերություն կա fwb-ից ակնկալիքների պահով:


Արտահայտված տարբերություն, բնականաբար կա, ոնց որ պիտի լիներ սեռական դիմորֆիզմ ու սոցիալական բաժանում ունեցող ծանկացած կենդանի օրգանիզմի դեպքում: Բայց պնդել, թե կա օրինաչափություն, որ կանայք ավելի շատ հակված են fwb-ից commitment սպասել, քան չսպասել, չի կարելի:

Ու, բնականաբար, կախված նրանից, թե հարցումը Սաուդյան Արաբիայում ես անց կացնում, Ռուսաստանում, թե Շվեդիայում, ու որ տարիքային խմբերի մոտ, արդյունքներն էլ տարբեր կլինեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.03.2017), Հայկօ (24.03.2017), Մուշու (25.03.2017), Շինարար (24.03.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Ակումբցիներ ջան, ստեղ սենց թեմա ունենք. համեցեք...

----------

Cassiopeia (19.08.2017), LisBeth (19.08.2017), Moonwalker (19.08.2017), Շինարար (19.08.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Եթե մի մարդ (անկախ սեռից) մի այլ մարդու (անկախ սեռից) մի բան ա ուզում ասի, ապա ճիշտը ասելն ա։ Ասելուց հետո, ցանկալի ա, նույնիսկ երբեմն պարտադիր, լսել պատասխանը։ Կախված պատասխանից, կարող են մի բան անել, կամ չանել։ Այ անելուց հետո, եթե երկուսի սրտով էր իրենց արածը, կարող են իրար ծաղիկներ նվիրել, կինո գնալ...  կամ ինչու ոչ՝ տներով: ( վերջին կարդացած գրառումները ինձ էս մտքերը տվին)

----------


## LisBeth

> Վիրավորականը սեքս առաջարկելը չի, սեքս առաջարկելը շատ նորմալ բան ա։ Վիրավորական ա, երբ մերժում ստանալուց հետո շարունակում են համոզել ու տարբեր ձևերով կպրշկվել, յանի դու կյանքից բան չես հասկանում ու չգիտես սեքսը ինչ լավ բան ա, ինչ ա թե իրանց ուզածներին հասնեն։


Հնարավոր ա էդ նրանից ա, որ վիրավորված ինքնասիրության համար ժամանակ ա պետք համակերպվելու էն մտքի հետ որ իրա հետ սեքս չեն ուզում։ Եթե դուք էդ մարդուն ընկեր եք համարում, կարծում եմ, կարելի ա քննարկել էս պահը։ Եթե չէ, նույնպես կարելի ա քննարկել ու ցույց տալ որ իրա դիրքորոշումը ձեր հանդեպ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի դրսևորում ա։ Վ կռայնեմ սլուչայ, սիկտիր եք անում, պրծավ։ Թե չէ սենց վիրավորված ման եք գալիս, դրանից ի՞նչ ա փոխվում։ Մի քիչ շատ ա դրամատիզացվում սենց, առարկա, մարմին ևն։ Հնարավոր չի՞ թեթև նայել։

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հնարավոր ա էդ նրանից ա, որ վիրավորված ինքնասիրության համար ժամանակ ա պետք համակերպվելու էն մտքի հետ որ իրա հետ սեքս չեն ուզում։ Եթե դուք էդ մարդուն ընկեր եք համարում, կարծում եմ, կարելի ա քննարկել էս պահը։ Եթե չէ, նույնպես կարելի ա քննարկել ու ցույց տալ որ իրա դիրքորոշումը ձեր հանդեպ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի դրսևորում ա։ Վ կռայնեմ սլուչայ, սիկտիր եք անում, պրծավ։ Թե չէ սենց վիրավորված ման եք գալիս, դրանից ի՞նչ ա փոխվում։ Մի քիչ շատ ա դրամատիզացվում սենց, առարկա, մարմին ևն։ Հնարավոր չի՞ թեթև նայել։


Լիզ, ի՞նչ կլնի, արի դու մեր փոխարեն մի որոշի էլի մենք ինչ զգանք կամ չզգանք։ Երբ Հայաստանում տղամարդկանց կողմից համատարած տենց վերաբերմունք ա կանանց նկատմամբ, երբ դա տեղի ա ունենում տարիներ շարունակ ու անընդհատ, ի վերջո դու սկսում ես որպես կին քո արժեքը հարցականի տակ դնել, ու տենց բաներին թեթև նայել մեղմ ասած չի լինում։ Ի վերջո, հարց ա առաջանում, թե ինչու՞ են մեր հենց էդ նույն ընկերները մեզ հետ զուտ սեքս ուզում, բայց մեկ ուրիշի հետ՝ լուրջ հարաբերություն։ Ասենք, իմ ընկերների մեջ էղել են էնպիսիք, որ ընկերուհի ունենալով հանդերձ են էկել, ինձնից սեքս ուզել։ Ստեղ նաև անհարգալից վերաբերմունք ա իրանց ընկերուհու հանդեպ։ Էղել ա մեկը, որ օգտվել ա էդ պահին իմ խոցելիությունից ու փորձել առաջանալ։ Ու մերժվելուց հետո զարմացել։ Էղել են էնպիսիք, որ չէ ստանալուց հետո էլ երբեք իրար հետ չենք խոսացել։ 

Էս կարգի վերաբերմունքի ես մենակ Հայաստանում եմ արժանացել։ Նույն փչացած Եվրոպայում տղամարդիկ տարրական հարգանք ունեն կանանց նկատմամբ։ Ու անգամ հուքափները լինում են փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ ու փոխադարձ հարգանքով։

----------

Alphaone (20.08.2017), GriFFin (19.08.2017), Progart (19.08.2017), Smokie (02.09.2017), Աթեիստ (19.08.2017), մարդագայլուկ (20.08.2017), Մուշու (19.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2017), Վոլտերա (20.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, ի՞նչ կլնի, արի դու մեր փոխարեն մի որոշի էլի մենք ինչ զգանք կամ չզգանք։ Երբ Հայաստանում տղամարդկանց կողմից համատարած տենց վերաբերմունք ա կանանց նկատմամբ, երբ դա տեղի ա ունենում տարիներ շարունակ ու անընդհատ, ի վերջո դու սկսում ես որպես կին քո արժեքը հարցականի տակ դնել, ու տենց բաներին թեթև նայել մեղմ ասած չի լինում։ Ի վերջո, հարց ա առաջանում, թե ինչու՞ են մեր հենց էդ նույն ընկերները մեզ հետ զուտ սեքս ուզում, բայց մեկ ուրիշի հետ՝ լուրջ հարաբերություն։ Ասենք, իմ ընկերների մեջ էղել են էնպիսիք, որ ընկերուհի ունենալով հանդերձ են էկել, ինձնից սեքս ուզել։ Ստեղ նաև անհարգալից վերաբերմունք ա իրանց ընկերուհու հանդեպ։ Էղել ա մեկը, որ օգտվել ա էդ պահին իմ խոցելիությունից ու փորձել առաջանալ։ Ու մերժվելուց հետո զարմացել։ Էղել են էնպիսիք, որ չէ ստանալուց հետո էլ երբեք իրար հետ չենք խոսացել։ 
> 
> Էս կարգի վերաբերմունքի ես մենակ Հայաստանում եմ արժանացել։ Նույն փչացած Եվրոպայում տղամարդիկ տարրական հարգանք ունեն կանանց նկատմամբ։ Ու անգամ հուքափները լինում են փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ ու փոխադարձ հարգանքով։


Բյուր ես ոչինչ ձեր փոխարեն չեմ որոշում, ուղղակի ճշտում եմ, այլ կերպ հնարավոր ա թե չէ։ Պարզվեց չէ։ Նախ չեմ կարծում որ դու Հայաստանի բոլոր տղամարդկանց հետ ընկերույթւոն ես արել, որ տենց համատարած համարենք այդ երևույթը։ Հետո, եթե համատարած տենց վերաբերմունք ա դու էլ պայքարել սիրող աղջիկ ես, ի՞նչի վճռական պահին չես պայքարում, երբ որ պետք ա, ու հնարավոր ա կարողանաս ինչ որ բան փոխել(սա հարց ա, ոչ թե ուղղություն ցույց տալու փորձ), այլ պոստ ֆակտում հայտարաում ես քեզ հասցված վիրավորանքի մասին, ու սպասում ես որ մարդիկ էմպաթիա ցուցաբերեն։ Էս կոչվում ա ջայլամի տակտիկա։ Ես արդեն ասեցի, որ եթե մարդը չէ բառը չի հասկանում, դա ուրիշ խնդիր ա։ Էս դեպքում քիչ չեն նաև բռնաբարություններ լինում, ու ես սա օքեյ չեմ համարում։ Իմ խոսքը զուտ ընկերների միջև տեղի ունեցող բաների մասին ա, երբ էդ մարդը քեզ առիթ ա տվել իրեն ընկեր համարելու։ Եթե դու իհարկե քո բոլոր ծանոթներին ընկեր չես համարում։

----------

Smokie (02.09.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ես ոչինչ ձեր փոխարեն չեմ որոշում, ուղղակի ճշտում եմ, այլ կերպ հնարավոր ա թե չէ։ Պարզվեց չէ։ Նախ չեմ կարծում որ դու Հայաստանի բոլոր տղամարդկանց հետ ընկերույթւոն ես արել, որ տենց համատարած համարենք այդ երևույթը։ Հետո, եթե համատարած տենց վերաբերմունք ա դու էլ պայքարել սիրող աղջիկ ես, ի՞նչի վճռական պահին չես պայքարում, երբ որ պետք ա, ու հնարավոր ա կարողանաս ինչ որ բան փոխել(սա հարց ա, ոչ թե ուղղություն ցույց տալու փորձ), այլ պոստ ֆակտում հայտարաում ես քեզ հասցված վիրավորանքի մասին, ու սպասում ես որ մարդիկ էմպաթիա ցուցաբերեն։ Էս կոչվում ա ջայլամի տակտիկա։ Ես արդեն ասեցի, որ եթե մարդը չէ բառը չի հասկանում, դա ուրիշ խնդիր ա։ Էս դեպքում քիչ չեն նաև բռնաբարություններ լինում, ու ես սա օքեյ չեմ համարում։ Իմ խոսքը զուտ ընկերների միջև տեղի ունեցող բաների մասին ա, երբ էդ մարդը քեզ առիթ ա տվել իրեն ընկեր համարելու։ Եթե դու իհարկե քո բոլոր ծանոթներին ընկեր չես համարում։


Չգիտեմ՝ դու կարդացել ես Գրիֆինի թեմայում սաղ գրառումներս, թե չէ, բայց էնտեղ գրել եմ, որ Հայաստանում ապրելիս միշտ կարծել եմ, որ տղամարդու ուշքն ու միտքը սեքսն ա։ Հայաստանից գնացել ու նոր հասկացել եմ, որ տենց չի։ Իհարկե Հայաստանի բոլոր տղամարդկանց հետ ընկերություն չեմ արել, բայց իմ ընկերական շրջապատում ավելի շատ են եղել էնպիսի տղամարդիկ, որոնք ուզել են հետս սեքս անել, քան որոնք մնացել են ընկերության շրջանակներում։ Իսկ ընկերական շրջապատից դուրս էլ լիքը մարդիկ իմ ընկերները չեն դարձել զուտ էդ պատճառով։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա պայքարելուն, շատ ներողություն, ո՞նց ես էստեղ պայքարել տեսնում։ Ի՞նչ ա պետք անել։ Գոռալ էրեսներին, ասել՝ ես ձեր համար կայֆավատի առարկա չեմ, գնացեք մարմնավաճառի մո՞տ։ Թե՞ ֆեյսբուքում բոցաշունչ ստատուսներ գրել դրա մասին։ Իսկականից արդեն զզվել եմ, որ ամեն խնդիր վեր հանելուց միանգամից գալիս, ասում են՝ բա պայքարի։ Ա դե չէ էլի, ամեն մեկը մի ձևի մարդ ա։ Ես հիմա իմ կյանքից գոհ եմ։ Ով հավես ունի, թող ինքը պայքարի։

----------


## Progart

մի ժամանակ ֆեյսբուքում մէկը կար, գրում էր․



> ուսանող եմ, քննութեան եմ, կանանց սեռական օրգանների մասին կպատմե՞ս


 առանց չափազանցելու  :Smile: 
 սա վիրաւորական չի՞

----------


## LisBeth

> Չգիտեմ՝ դու կարդացել ես Գրիֆինի թեմայում սաղ գրառումներս, թե չէ, բայց էնտեղ գրել եմ, որ Հայաստանում ապրելիս միշտ կարծել եմ, որ տղամարդու ուշքն ու միտքը սեքսն ա։ Հայաստանից գնացել ու նոր հասկացել եմ, որ տենց չի։ Իհարկե Հայաստանի բոլոր տղամարդկանց հետ ընկերություն չեմ արել, բայց իմ ընկերական շրջապատում ավելի շատ են եղել էնպիսի տղամարդիկ, որոնք ուզել են հետս սեքս անել, քան որոնք մնացել են ընկերության շրջանակներում։ Իսկ ընկերական շրջապատից դուրս էլ լիքը մարդիկ իմ ընկերները չեն դարձել զուտ էդ պատճառով։ 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա պայքարելուն, շատ ներողություն, ո՞նց ես էստեղ պայքարել տեսնում։ Ի՞նչ ա պետք անել։ Գոռալ էրեսներին, ասել՝ ես ձեր համար կայֆավատի առարկա չեմ, գնացեք մարմնավաճառի մո՞տ։ Թե՞ ֆեյսբուքում բոցաշունչ ստատուսներ գրել դրա մասին։ Իսկականից արդեն զզվել եմ, որ ամեն խնդիր վեր հանելուց միանգամից գալիս, ասում են՝ բա պայքարի։ Ա դե չէ էլի, ամեն մեկը մի ձևի մարդ ա։ Ես հիմա իմ կյանքից գոհ եմ։ Ով հավես ունի, թող ինքը պայքարի։


Բա էլ ինչի՞ ես խնդիրը վեր հանում։ Որ իրա համար պյեդիստալին տենց սիրուն մնա դրվա՞ծ։ Արդեն ասեցի, կարելի ա փորձել խոսել հետը։ Որ եթե բան դուրս չգա, նոր հայտարարես, որ սենց անհույս սեքսոհոլիկ են մեր հայ տղամարդիկ, չտես, բռի ևն։

 Օրինակ ես էլ Գրիֆֆինի ընկերը լինեի, իրան սեքս կառաջարկեի, բեզ օբիդ, ինքը շատ լավն ա  :Love: , ամեն ինչով, ու սա բացարձակապես չի նշանակում, որ ես իրան որպես մարմին կամ առարկա կվերաբերվեի իմ էդ առաջարկով։ Ուղղակի ինքը իմ մեջ առաջացնում ա էդ ցանկությունը, ասում եմ։ Հետո էլ կարելի էր Բեթմենից խոսել, ես սիրում եմ Բեթմենի մասին խոսալ  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.08.2017)

----------


## Վահե-91

> մի ժամանակ ֆեյսբուքում մէկը կար, գրում էր․
> 
>  առանց չափազանցելու 
>  սա վիրաւորական չի՞


Կարող ա քննության հարցերից մեկն էր

----------

LisBeth (19.08.2017), Աթեիստ (19.08.2017), Շինարար (19.08.2017)

----------


## Progart

> Կարող ա քննության հարցերից մեկն էր


չէ, քննութեան հարց չի եղել,  սեքսի մասին ինչ֊որ բան հենց լայքում էիր, իրենք յայտնւում էին

----------

Մուշու (19.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա էլ ինչի՞ ես խնդիրը վեր հանում։ Որ իրա համար պյեդիստալին տենց սիրուն մնա դրվա՞ծ։ Արդեն ասեցի, կարելի ա փորձել խոսել հետը։ Որ եթե բան դուրս չգա, նոր հայտարարես, որ սենց անհույս սեքսոհոլիկ են մեր հայ տղամարդիկ, չտես, բռի ևն։
> 
>  Օրինակ ես էլ Գրիֆֆինի ընկերը լինեի, իրան սեքս կառաջարկեի, բեզ օբիդ, ինքը շատ լավն ա , ամեն ինչով, ու սա բացարձակապես չի նշանակում, որ ես իրան որպես մարմին կամ առարկա կվերաբերվեի իմ էդ առաջարկով։ Ուղղակի ինքը իմ մեջ առաջացնում ա էդ ցանկությունը, ասում եմ։ Հետո էլ կարելի էր Բեթմենից խոսել, ես սիրում եմ Բեթմենի մասին խոսալ


Վեր եմ հանում, որտև թեմա բացվեց, արտահայտվում եմ։ Թե չէ նենց չի, որ գիշերները չեմ քնում էս թեմայով։
Ու նորից եմ ասում․ էստեղ բուն սեքս անելու ցանկության փաստը չի, այլ առաջարկի ձևն ու դրանից բխող սպասելիքները, որից հետո տվյալ անձի հետ խոսել ուղղակի չի լինում։

----------


## Alphaone

Սխալ ա, հենց կրքի կայծ ա անցնում, ընկերությունն անվերադարձ հարամվում ա  :Sad:

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.08.2017), Մուշու (19.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալ ա, հենց կրքի կայծ ա անցնում, ընկերությունն անվերադարձ հարամվում ա


դե ուրեմն կրակը վառ պահեք...

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են, որոշները տեղափոխվել են* *համապատասխան թեմա**: 
Ուղղագրության վերաբերյալ քննարկումները շարունակեք այնտեղ:*

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.08.2017), Progart (19.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, մի հատ հարց տամ էլի, չխնդաք վրես... սեքի առաջարկությունը ո՞նց են անում ու մերժումը ոնց ա լինում... էդքան ասում եք "մերժում ստանալուց հետո"....

----------

Գաղթական (19.08.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ժող, մի հատ հարց տամ էլի, չխնդաք վրես... սեքի առաջարկությունը ո՞նց են անում ու մերժումը ոնց ա լինում... էդքան ասում եք "մերժում ստանալուց հետո"....


Ջոնի  :Love:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ջոնի


համաձայն եմ...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ժող, մի հատ հարց տամ էլի, չխնդաք վրես... սեքի առաջարկությունը ո՞նց են անում ու մերժումը ոնց ա լինում... էդքան ասում եք "մերժում ստանալուց հետո"....


էտի հլա հեչ..
ես վաբշե շոկի մեջ ընկա, երբ իմացա, որ կարողա նաև էդ առաջարկությանը «հա» լսելով ռեզկի աղջկա ձեռից բռնեն ու սկսեն քաշելով տանել կինո...

վեկ ժիվի...

----------


## boooooooom

Ամեն ինչ սկսվում ա էն պահից, որ բախտի բերմամբ կամ պատահմամբ երկուսով հայտնվում եք մի վայրում, ուր ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի տեսնում,լսում ու մոտակա մի կես ժամն էլ մարդ չի խանգարելու: Էդ պահին արուի ուղեղում համապատասխան ինդիկատորը սկսում է թարթել, բոլոր տեսած պոռնո ֆիլմերը մեծ արագությամբ անցնում են աչքերի դիամցով, նախապատրաստելով հարձակման: Սկսում էս զգալ ամեն վայրկյանը որ արագ անցնում ա ու դու դեռ "ոչինչ չես ձեռնարկել": ու էդ ընթացքում զուգահեռ մի միտք ա գալիս, որ դիմացինն էլ, հնարավոր է, նույն մտքերն ունի, բայց հմտորեն թաքցնում ա: Ժամանակը շարունակում ա մեծ արագությամբ սուրալ, իսկ խոսակցությունը ոչ մի ձև չի ստացվում շեղել ու դնել քո ուզած "ռելսերի" վրա: Մի միտք էլ ա կողքից հա տանջում, որ եթե մի փոքր էլ ուշացնես, դիմացինդ կմտածի "вот мудак": Ու էդ պահին սկսում ես խոսակցությունը զոռով լղոզել քո ուզած ուղղությամբ: Դիմացինը շատ արագ հասկանում ա մտքինդ, բայց քանի որ դու էդ պահին դեռ իրա ընկերն ես ժպտալով ա մերժում: Ու էդտեղից մղձավանջը սկսվում ա: Հիմա չգիտես, էս "չէ"-ն "չէ"-էր, թե դիմացինդ ուղղակի ամաչում ա: սկսում ես այլ հարցերի օգնությամբ փորձել հասկանալ ու արդյունքում քո "ցեխոտ ոտքերով մտնում ես մի տարածք, որտեղ ի զարմանս քեզ ամեն ինչ շատ մաքուր ա"/սա սեռական ակտի նկարագրություն չի, ամեն ինչ դեռ խոսակցությունների փուլում է/: Ու արդյունքում ստանում ես ինֆորմացիա,  մերժման պատճառի տեսքով: Ու հետո նորմալ տղամամարդը պիտի որ դուրս գա էդ սենյակից ու իր հետ դուրս հանի/մաքրի իր ցեխոտ հետքերը: Ու այ էդ սենյակում ա, որ պիտի երկար չմնաս, թե չէ նենց կմխտռես շուրջդ, որ ոչ դու կկարողանաս դուրս գալուց առաջ մաքրել, ոչ էդ աղջիկը կկարողանա մաքրի, էլ չասեմ, որ հաջորդ մտնողը' շեմից առաջ չի գնա, եթե իհարկե էդ աղջիկը բացի դուռը: Սա մերժման դեպքում:
Իսկ համաձայնության դեպքում ամեն ինչ շատ հարթ ա ու հասարակ' սեքս, շնորհակալություն, կյանքը շարունակվում է:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ամեն ինչ սկսվում ա էն պահից, որ բախտի բերմամբ կամ պատահմամբ երկուսով հայտնվում եք մի վայրում, ուր ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի տեսնում,լսում ու մոտակա մի կես ժամն էլ մարդ չի խանգարելու: Էդ պահին արուի ուղեղում համապատասխան ինդիկատորը սկսում է թարթել, բոլոր տեսած պոռնո ֆիլմերը մեծ արագությամբ անցնում են աչքերի դիամցով, նախապատրաստելով հարձակման: Սկսում էս զգալ ամեն վայրկյանը որ արագ անցնում ա ու դու դեռ "ոչինչ չես ձեռնարկել": ու էդ ընթացքում զուգահեռ մի միտք ա գալիս, որ դիմացինն էլ, հնարավոր է, նույն մտքերն ունի, բայց հմտորեն թաքցնում ա: Ժամանակը շարունակում ա մեծ արագությամբ սուրալ, իսկ խոսակցությունը ոչ մի ձև չի ստացվում շեղել ու դնել քո ուզած "ռելսերի" վրա: Մի միտք էլ ա կողքից հա տանջում, որ եթե մի փոքր էլ ուշացնես, դիմացինդ կմտածի "вот мудак": Ու էդ պահին սկսում ես խոսակցությունը զոռով լղոզել քո ուզած ուղղությամբ: Դիմացինը շատ արագ հասկանում ա մտքինդ, բայց քանի որ դու էդ պահին դեռ իրա ընկերն ես ժպտալով ա մերժում: Ու էդտեղից մղձավանջը սկսվում ա: Հիմա չգիտես, էս "չէ"-ն "չէ"-էր, թե դիմացինդ ուղղակի ամաչում ա: սկսում ես այլ հարցերի օգնությամբ փորձել հասկանալ ու արդյունքում քո "ցեխոտ ոտքերով մտնում ես մի տարածք, որտեղ ի զարմանս քեզ ամեն ինչ շատ մաքուր ա"/սա սեռական ակտի նկարագրություն չի, ամեն ինչ դեռ խոսակցությունների փուլում է/: Ու արդյունքում ստանում ես ինֆորմացիա,  մերժման պատճառի տեսքով: Ու հետո նորմալ տղամամարդը պիտի որ դուրս գա էդ սենյակից ու իր հետ դուրս հանի/մաքրի իր ցեխոտ հետքերը: Ու այ էդ սենյակում ա, որ պիտի երկար չմնաս, թե չէ նենց կմխտռես շուրջդ, որ ոչ դու կկարողանաս դուրս գալուց առաջ մաքրել, ոչ էդ աղջիկը կկարողանա մաքրի, էլ չասեմ, որ հաջորդ մտնողը' շեմից առաջ չի գնա, եթե իհարկե էդ աղջիկը բացի դուռը: Սա մերժման դեպքում:
> Իսկ համաձայնության դեպքում ամեն ինչ շատ հարթ ա ու հասարակ' սեքս, շնորհակալություն, կյանքը շարունակվում է:


Նու տի դայո՜շ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն ինչ սկսվում ա էն պահից, որ բախտի բերմամբ կամ պատահմամբ երկուսով հայտնվում եք մի վայրում, ուր ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի տեսնում,լսում ու մոտակա մի կես ժամն էլ մարդ չի խանգարելու: Էդ պահին արուի ուղեղում համապատասխան ինդիկատորը սկսում է թարթել, բոլոր տեսած պոռնո ֆիլմերը մեծ արագությամբ անցնում են աչքերի դիամցով, նախապատրաստելով հարձակման: Սկսում էս զգալ ամեն վայրկյանը որ արագ անցնում ա ու դու դեռ "ոչինչ չես ձեռնարկել": ու էդ ընթացքում զուգահեռ մի միտք ա գալիս, որ դիմացինն էլ, հնարավոր է, նույն մտքերն ունի, բայց հմտորեն թաքցնում ա: Ժամանակը շարունակում ա մեծ արագությամբ սուրալ, իսկ խոսակցությունը ոչ մի ձև չի ստացվում շեղել ու դնել քո ուզած "ռելսերի" վրա: Մի միտք էլ ա կողքից հա տանջում, որ եթե մի փոքր էլ ուշացնես, դիմացինդ կմտածի "вот мудак": Ու էդ պահին սկսում ես խոսակցությունը զոռով լղոզել քո ուզած ուղղությամբ: Դիմացինը շատ արագ հասկանում ա մտքինդ, բայց քանի որ դու էդ պահին դեռ իրա ընկերն ես ժպտալով ա մերժում: Ու էդտեղից մղձավանջը սկսվում ա: Հիմա չգիտես, էս "չէ"-ն "չէ"-էր, թե դիմացինդ ուղղակի ամաչում ա: սկսում ես այլ հարցերի օգնությամբ փորձել հասկանալ ու արդյունքում քո "ցեխոտ ոտքերով մտնում ես մի տարածք, որտեղ ի զարմանս քեզ ամեն ինչ շատ մաքուր ա"/սա սեռական ակտի նկարագրություն չի, ամեն ինչ դեռ խոսակցությունների փուլում է/: Ու արդյունքում ստանում ես ինֆորմացիա,  մերժման պատճառի տեսքով: Ու հետո նորմալ տղամամարդը պիտի որ դուրս գա էդ սենյակից ու իր հետ դուրս հանի/մաքրի իր ցեխոտ հետքերը: Ու այ էդ սենյակում ա, որ պիտի երկար չմնաս, թե չէ նենց կմխտռես շուրջդ, որ ոչ դու կկարողանաս դուրս գալուց առաջ մաքրել, ոչ էդ աղջիկը կկարողանա մաքրի, էլ չասեմ, որ հաջորդ մտնողը' շեմից առաջ չի գնա, եթե իհարկե էդ աղջիկը բացի դուռը: Սա մերժման դեպքում:
> Իսկ համաձայնության դեպքում ամեն ինչ շատ հարթ ա ու հասարակ' սեքս, շնորհակալություն, կյանքը շարունակվում է:


Իհարկե շատ սիրուն ես գրել, ու շատ լավ կլիներ, որ ամեն ինչ քո նկարագրածի պես լիներ։ Բայց հենց էս պահին առնվազն երկու դեպք հիշում եմ, որ առաջարկը ֆեյսբուքով կամ սմս-ով ա էղել։

----------


## boooooooom

> Իհարկե շատ սիրուն ես գրել, ու շատ լավ կլիներ, որ ամեն ինչ քո նկարագրածի պես լիներ։ Բայց հենց էս պահին առնվազն երկու դեպք հիշում եմ, որ առաջարկը ֆեյսբուքով կամ սմս-ով ա էղել։


Դե հա, կլինեն անուղեղ տպեր, կամ միգուցե չափից շատ ինքնավստահ ու ինքնահավան մարդիկ, որ տենց քայլի կգնան։ Տենց առաջարկը իհարկե բռի ա ու վիրավորական ու գոնե իմ շրջապատում գտնվող կանանց ու չափահաս աղջիկների վրա ոչ մի ձև "չի աշխատի": Մի պահ պատկերացրեցի ok.ru կայքում ինչ "շեդեվրներ" կլինեն...
Ես փորձում էի նորմալ ձև պատկերացնել ու ընդամենը մտքերս իրար հետևից գրեցի։ Սա իրականությունից վերցված չէր (միգուցե տեղ տեղ հատվածներ, մնացածը "զարդարել էի")։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իհարկե շատ սիրուն ես գրել, ու շատ լավ կլիներ, որ ամեն ինչ քո նկարագրածի պես լիներ։ Բայց հենց էս պահին առնվազն երկու դեպք հիշում եմ, որ առաջարկը ֆեյսբուքով կամ սմս-ով ա էղել։


Բյուր սմս կամ թեքսթով ո՞նց են գրում... իհարկե չեմ ասում ասես ինչ են գրել, բայց ես դչա ձևակերպումը չեմ հասկանում... ինչ բառեր են օգտագործում... մեր ժամանակներից ահագին տարբերվում ա, մեր վախտերով ահագին ֆութուորք պտի անեիր ու բառեր օգտագործելը լրիվ ուրիշ էրներկայությունն օգնում էր որ բառեր շատ չօգտագործեիր որտև մեղմ ասած բառերի շատ ընտրություն չկար... հիմնականում դեմքի արտահայտություն, շարժուձև սիտուացիոն բնույթ էր կրում...

սմս-ով ի՞նչ գրես...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հա, կլինեն անուղեղ տպեր, կամ միգուցե չափից շատ ինքնավստահ ու ինքնահավան մարդիկ, որ տենց քայլի կգնան։ Տենց առաջարկը իհարկե բռի ա ու վիրավորական ու գոնե իմ շրջապատում գտնվող կանանց ու չափահաս աղջիկների վրա ոչ մի ձև "չի աշխատի": Մի պահ պատկերացրեցի ok.ru կայքում ինչ "շեդեվրներ" կլինեն...
> Ես փորձում էի նորմալ ձև պատկերացնել ու ընդամենը մտքերս իրար հետևից գրեցի։ Սա իրականությունից վերցված չէր (միգուցե տեղ տեղ հատվածներ, մնացածը "զարդարել էի")։


Դե հիմա պատկերացրու, որ էդ անուղեղ տպերի տեղում հազար տարվա ընկերներ են, ու պատկերն ամբողջական կդառնա։ Այսինքն, լրիվ անծանոթ մարդիկ չեն։ Թե չէ որ անծանոթ ղզղնածներ զանազան առաջարկներ են անում ոչ կոռեկտ բառերով, դրանց մասին չենք էլ խոսում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր սմս կամ թեքսթով ո՞նց են գրում... իհարկե չեմ ասում ասես ինչ են գրել, բայց ես դչա ձևակերպումը չեմ հասկանում... ինչ բառեր են օգտագործում... մեր ժամանակներից ահագին տարբերվում ա, մեր վախտերով ահագին ֆութուորք պտի անեիր ու բառեր օգտագործելը լրիվ ուրիշ էրներկայությունն օգնում էր որ բառեր շատ չօգտագործեիր որտև մեղմ ասած բառերի շատ ընտրություն չկար... հիմնականում դեմքի արտահայտություն, շարժուձև սիտուացիոն բնույթ էր կրում...
> 
> սմս-ով ի՞նչ գրես...


Մեֆ, մի օրինակ հիշեցի։ Ֆբ-ով։ Հիմա էդ պրոֆիլս չկա, որ տեքստը քոփի-փեյսթ անեմ, բայց մոտավորապես սենց մի բան էր․
- Արի Սկայփը միացնեմ, հանվի։
- Չէ։
- Վաղը կգա՞ս մեր տուն, ճաշ սարքեմ, տունը մարդ չկա։
- Չէ։
- Չես փոշմանի։ Քեզ մի լավ կգզեմ։
․․․
Ու ստեղ արդեն շան լափը թափում եմ գլխին։

----------

boooooooom (20.08.2017), Mephistopheles (20.08.2017), մարդագայլուկ (20.08.2017)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Հնարավոր ա էդ նրանից ա, որ վիրավորված ինքնասիրության համար ժամանակ ա պետք համակերպվելու էն մտքի հետ որ իրա հետ սեքս չեն ուզում։ Եթե դուք էդ մարդուն ընկեր եք համարում, կարծում եմ, կարելի ա քննարկել էս պահը։ Եթե չէ, նույնպես կարելի ա քննարկել ու ցույց տալ որ իրա դիրքորոշումը ձեր հանդեպ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի դրսևորում ա։ Վ կռայնեմ սլուչայ, սիկտիր եք անում, պրծավ։ Թե չէ սենց վիրավորված ման եք գալիս, դրանից ի՞նչ ա փոխվում։ Մի քիչ շատ ա դրամատիզացվում սենց, առարկա, մարմին ևն։ Հնարավոր չի՞ թեթև նայել։


Լիզբեթ ջան, ո՞վ ա վիրավորված ման գալիս։ Գրիֆինը իր փորձով կիսվեց ու խնդրեց ուրիշներին էլ կիսվել, եթե նմանատիպ փորձ ունեն։ Ես էլ եկա կիսվեցի։ Թե չէ նենց չի, որ գիշերները չեմ քնում ու սաղից վառված ման եմ գալիս։

Իմ դեպքում խոսքը մենակ ընկերների մասին չէր, այլ մի քիչ ավելի ընդհանուր։ Համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում իրոք 90 տոկոս դեպքերում սենց անդուր ու տհաճ փորձ եմ ունեցել, ու դա ասում եմ զուտ որպես անձնական ստատիստիկա, այլ ոչ թե որ գան ինձ մխիթարեն բան։

Մեկ ա հիմա աշխարհի ամենասիրուն տղային գրկած նստած եմ  :Love:

----------

boooooooom (20.08.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (20.08.2017), Ռուֆուս (20.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մի օրինակ հիշեցի։ Ֆբ-ով։ Հիմա էդ պրոֆիլս չկա, որ տեքստը քոփի-փեյսթ անեմ, բայց մոտավորապես սենց մի բան էր․
> - Արի Սկայփը միացնեմ, հանվի։
> - Չէ։
> - Վաղը կգա՞ս մեր տուն, ճաշ սարքեմ, տունը մարդ չկա։
> - Չէ։
> - Չես փոշմանի։ Քեզ մի լավ կգզեմ։
> ․․․
> Ու ստեղ արդեն շան լափը թափում եմ գլխին։


արա՜... հետաքրքիր ա, էլի, կա՞ տենց մարդ որ ասի - հա արի սկայպով միանանք շորերս հանեմ տես- կամ ասի- հա, գամ ձեր տուն, ճաշ սարքի ուտեմ, հետո էլ ինձ մի հատ լավ գզի- ... աշխատել ա՞ էս ինչ որ մեկի վրա որ սրանք տենց բան են գրում

----------

Աթեիստ (20.08.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> արա՜... հետաքրքիր ա, էլի, կա՞ տենց մարդ որ ասի - հա արի սկայպով միանանք շորերս հանեմ տես- կամ ասի- հա, գամ ձեր տուն, ճաշ սարքի ուտեմ, հետո էլ ինձ մի հատ լավ գզի- ... աշխատել ա՞ էս ինչ որ մեկի վրա որ սրանք տենց բան են գրում


Յաա, դու փոպանչիների պատմությունները լսի, ոնց են ռուս աղջիկներին գզում: Երևի երիտասարդ հայաստանցի ընկերներն էլ խելքերին տեղ են անում, փորձում են կրկնել:

----------


## Գաղթական

ՈՒրեմն մի կին կոլեգա ունեմ:
Ինքը ֆլամինգ է, ամուսինը՝ ալբանացի:

Անցած շաբաթ ծխարանում զրուցում էինք, ասեց, թե ինձ կնոջս հետ քաղաքում տեսել է:
Զարմացա՝ բա ինչի՞ չմոտեցար
- Դե, մտածեցի կնոջդ դուր չի գա:
- Հատկապես ի՞նչը: Որ մոտենայիր բարևե՞իր:
- Չգիտեմ, իմ ամուսնուն դուր չի գալիս, երբ այլ տղամարդկանց հետ մոտիկություն եմ անում: Մտածեցի՝ քո կնոջն էլ դուր չի գա:
- Բայց մոտիկություն ասելով ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես: Մեր մեջ նորմալ հարաբերություն է եղել էսքան ժամանակ: Համոզված եղիր, որ բարևելուդ համար կինս քեզ չէր ծեծելու: Մենք նման խնդիրներ չունենք:
- Հա, քեզ հարգում եմ, բայց գտնում եմ, որ օտարազգի տղամարդիկ մի քիչ ավելի զուսպ են: Մեր ֆլամինգներին մի քիչ մոտ ես թողնում՝ միանգամից իրենց շատ թեթև են զգում ու սկսում են իրենց այլ բաներ թույլ տալ, ինչն էլ ամուսնուս դուր չի գալիս:


Ինչի համար եմ սա պատմում.
Երեկվա էս թեմաներից ավելի համոզվեցի, որ տղամարդկանց մեջ կենդանական բնազդներն ավելի ուժեղ են, իսկ անզուսպներն ավելի շատ:
Էդ անզուսպ արույությունն էլ տարբեր կենցաղային պայմաններից տարբեր կերպ կարող է արտահայտվել:
Ասենք՝ միջին հայաստանցու մոտ, ով սեքսի մեծ պակաս ունի, կարող է դա վերը նկարագրված դեպքերի նման դրսևորվել:
Բայց նրանք, ովքեր ոնց որ թե էդքան էլ սեքսի պակաս չունեն, մեկ է էլի հանգիստ տեղները չեն կարողանում նստել:

Երևի ինչ-որ հատուկ զսպող մեխանիզմնե՞ր են պետք, կամ ժամանակին ստոպ տվող ազդակներ...

----------

boooooooom (20.08.2017), Մուշու (20.08.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> ամուսինը՝ ալբանացի:


Լավ ա տաջիկ չէր: Ու ֆլամինգ չէ, ֆլամանդացի:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավ ա տաջիկ չէր: Ու ֆլամինգ չէ, ֆլամանդացի:


ինչ-որ հղում կա՞, որտեղ ճիշտ հայերեն տարբերակը լինի:

հոլանդերեն իրենք իրենց vlaming են կոչում, երկրամասը՝ Vlaanderen

----------


## Rhayader

https://hy.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D6%8...A1%D6%81%D5%AB

----------

Moonwalker (20.08.2017), Գաղթական (20.08.2017)

----------


## Moonwalker

> https://hy.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D6%8...A1%D6%81%D5%AB


Գումարած *սա*՝ որպես անուղղակի ապացույց, որ Աղայանի բառարանում *նշված* ֆլամանդցիներ/ֆլամաններ զուգահեռ ձևերը առանձնակի չեն կիրառվում:

----------

Rhayader (20.08.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Գումարած *սա*՝ որպես անուղղակի ապացույց, որ Աղայանի բառարանում *նշված* ֆլամանդցիներ/ֆլամաններ զուգահեռ ձևերը առանձնակի չեն կիրառվում:


Թեման վերանվանենք «Սեռական հարաբերություններ ֆլամանդացիների միջև»:

----------

keyboard (21.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Մի քիչ բզբզամ էս թեման, տղամարդու տեսանկյունից:
> 
> Նստած ես քեզ համար, ոչ մեկին չես կպնում, ու մեկ էլ Ֆեյսիդ չատը բացվում է՝ բա թե Gegham Mrutik-ն ա գրել քեզ: Ֆրենդ չեք, բան չեք: Ինչ արած, տեսնենք ինչ է գրում:
> 
> - Նենց քո էն բանը էն բանից (սեռական ակտի վուլգար նկարագրություն պարունակող առաջարկ):
> 
> Կամ կարող է քաղաքավարի առաջարկ էլ լինել, չեմ բացառում:
> 
> Բացատրում ես՝ հարգելիս, չէ էլի, ես հետերո եմ, ինձ դա չի հետաքրքրում: Փորձում է համոզել, թե դու պարզապես չես փորձել, չգիտես, կյանքից բան չես հասկանում ու նման բաներ:
> ...


Ստեղ շարունակեք։

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․․ Ու ֆլամինգ չէ, ֆլամանդացի:


Բայց դու ինչ յազվա մարդ ես ․․․․

----------

keyboard (21.08.2017), Rhayader (20.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ժող, մի հատ հարց տամ էլի, չխնդաք վրես... սեքի առաջարկությունը ո՞նց են անում ու մերժումը ոնց ա լինում... էդքան ասում եք "մերժում ստանալուց հետո"....


սեքսի առաջարկը լինում ա բացահայտ ու տաղերով։ Ես օրինակ առանձնակի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում, ռազվե չտո երկրորդ դեպքում ավելի շատ խոսքեր են վատնվում։ Ծիպը արի գնանք կինո նայենք, կամ գինի խմենք։ Կամ գնանք մի երկու ժամ անիմաստ թափառենք ռոմանծիկ տեղերով, կոֆե խմենք, իբր միամիտ հպվենք իրար, դա էություն չի փոխում։ Եթե սեքս ես ուզում, ասա սեքս եմ ուզում, պատասխանդ ստացի, օրինակ՝

 - Գնանք սեքսով զբաղվենք։
 - Քո մոտ, թե ինձ։
 - Մեկ ա։
վսյո, առանց ավելորդ ուղեղաշինության։

Մերժման օրինակը դե Բյուրը ասեց։ 

Հետաքրքիր ա, տղաներն էլ են վիրավորվո՞ւմ սեքսի առաջարկ ստանալուց։ Փորձի համար կարելի ա մեկին գրել, արի քեզ գզեմ, ու տեսնել ինչ ռեակցիա կտա, շան լափը գլխիս կլցնի, թե իրա ամենասեքսուալ տռուսիկը հագած կգա։ Ճաշը մի քիչ պերեբոռ ա իհարկե, կարող ա լուրջ ընդունի։ 

համ էլ նո ֆռենդս նո փռոբլըմ  :LOL:  թե չէ մարդը մի երկու հատ սիրուն տերմին ա ասում, մի երկու գինու անուն ա տալիս, բարձրագույն արվեստից ա խոսում, դիտմամբ խելացիի ու առաջադեմի տպավորություն ա գործում, մեկ էլ ուփս պարզվում ա էդ երկերեսանի տականքը սեքս էլ ա ուզում, բայց էդքան շնորհք չունի, որ մտքերը գեղեցիկ ձևակերպի։

----------

boooooooom (20.08.2017), keyboard (21.08.2017), Հայկօ (20.08.2017), Շինարար (20.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> սեքսի առաջարկը լինում ա բացահայտ ու տաղերով։ Ես օրինակ առանձնակի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում, ռազվե չտո երկրորդ դեպքում ավելի շատ խոսքեր են վատնվում։ Ծիպը արի գնանք կինո նայենք, կամ գինի խմենք։ Կամ գնանք մի երկու ժամ անիմաստ թափառենք ռոմանծիկ տեղերով, կոֆե խմենք, իբր միամիտ հպվենք իրար, դա էություն չի փոխում։ Եթե սեքս ես ուզում, ասա սեքս եմ ուզում, պատասխանդ ստացի, օրինակ՝
> 
>  - Գնանք սեքսով զբաղվենք։
>  - Քո մոտ, թե ինձ։
>  - Մեկ ա։
> վսյո, առանց ավելորդ ուղեղաշինության։
> 
> Մերժման օրինակը դե Բյուրը ասեց։ 
> 
> ...


Էէէհ, էլի սաղ ալիքները խառնեցիր իրար։ Ստեղ սեքսի առաջարկի փաստը չի վիրավորական, այլ առաջարկելու ձևի։ Ու սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ մեր նկարագրած դեպքերում վեհ գաղափարներից, ինչպիսին գինին ա, չեն էլ խոսում, որովհետև քեզ բավարար չափով խելացի չեն համարում։ Ինչու՞։ Որովհետև կին ես ու մենակ մարմին ես իրանց համար։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սեքսի առաջարկը լինում ա բացահայտ ու տաղերով։ Ես օրինակ առանձնակի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում, ռազվե չտո երկրորդ դեպքում ավելի շատ խոսքեր են վատնվում։ Ծիպը արի գնանք կինո նայենք, կամ գինի խմենք։ Կամ գնանք մի երկու ժամ անիմաստ թափառենք ռոմանծիկ տեղերով, կոֆե խմենք, իբր միամիտ հպվենք իրար, դա էություն չի փոխում։ Եթե սեքս ես ուզում, ասա սեքս եմ ուզում, պատասխանդ ստացի, օրինակ՝
> 
>  - Գնանք սեքսով զբաղվենք։
>  - Քո մոտ, թե ինձ։
>  - Մեկ ա։
> վսյո, առանց ավելորդ ուղեղաշինության։
> 
> Մերժման օրինակը դե Բյուրը ասեց։ 
> 
> ...


ուրիշ տղաների անունից չեմ կարա խոսամ, բայց եթե մեկը որ ինձ չի ճանաչում ու ասում ա "արի սեքս անենք" կամ յանը տարած ա կամ էլ ձեռ ա առնում... իհարկե շան լափ չեմ թափի բայց կանցնեմ առաջ... չես կարա ժամանակ դնես, բացատրես կամ համոզես... բայց ասոմ՝ ինձ տենց բան չի եղել... "առաջարկողը" միշտ ես եմ եղել... բայց պատահական մարդու չէ, միշտ էլ ճանաչածս մարդուն...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էէէհ, էլի սաղ ալիքները խառնեցիր իրար։ Ստեղ սեքսի առաջարկի փաստը չի վիրավորական, այլ առաջարկելու ձևի։ Ու սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ մեր նկարագրած դեպքերում *վեհ գաղափարներից, ինչպիսին գինին ա, չեն էլ խոսում,* որովհետև քեզ բավարար չափով խելացի չեն համարում։ Ինչու՞։ Որովհետև կին ես ու մենակ մարմին ես իրանց համար։


բա ո՞նց ա խելացիի ու առաջադեմի տպավորություն գործում։ Ես լրիվ խառնվեցի իրար, կամ ես չեմ կողմնորոշվու, կամ լրիվ հակասական ինֆորմացիա եմ ստանում, վռոձի մարդագայլուկը ուրիշ բան էր ասում, էհ :Sad:

----------


## LisBeth

> ուրիշ տղաների անունից չեմ կարա խոսամ, բայց եթե մեկը որ ինձ չի ճանաչում ու ասում ա "արի սեքս անենք" կամ յանը տարած ա կամ էլ ձեռ ա առնում... իհարկե շան լափ չեմ թափի բայց կանցնեմ առաջ... չես կարա ժամանակ դնես, բացատրես կամ համոզես... բայց ասոմ՝ ինձ տենց բան չի եղել... "առաջարկողը" միշտ ես եմ եղել... բայց պատահական մարդու չէ, միշտ էլ ճանաչածս մարդուն...


Մեֆ մենք էստեղ կարծես թե հարյուր տարվա ընկերների, կամ համենայնդեպս իրար ճանաչող մարդկանց մասին ենք խոսում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էէէհ, էլի սաղ ալիքները խառնեցիր իրար։ Ստեղ սեքսի առաջարկի փաստը չի վիրավորական, այլ առաջարկելու ձևի։ Ու սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ մեր նկարագրած դեպքերում վեհ գաղափարներից, ինչպիսին գինին ա, չեն էլ խոսում, որովհետև քեզ բավարար չափով խելացի չեն համարում։ Ինչու՞։ Որովհետև կին ես ու մենակ մարմին ես իրանց համար։


Բյուր, եթե չճանաչած մարդուն սեքսի առաջարկ ա արվում էտ տեղով արդեն էշություն ա, ես տենց եմ վերաբերվում... ուզում ա առաջարկեն գինի, պիվա, անմահական ջուր... կապ չունի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա ո՞նց ա խելացիի ու առաջադեմի տպավորություն գործում։ Ես լրիվ խառնվեցի իրար, կամ ես չեմ կողմնորոշվու, կամ լրիվ հակասական ինֆորմացիա եմ ստանում, վռոձի մարդագայլուկը ուրիշ բան էր ասում, էհ


Որտև դու էդ մարդկանց ճանաչում ես, քո ընկերներն են։ Պարտադիր չի մարդը հետդ գինիներից խոսա, որ իմանաս՝ գինիներից խոսալ գիտի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ մենք էստեղ կարծես թե հարյուր տարվա ընկերների, կամ համենայնդեպս իրար ճանաչող մարդկանց մասին ենք խոսում։


Բյուրն ասեց սմս/ֆբ-ով դրա համար եմ ասում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, եթե չճանաչած մարդուն սեքսի առաջարկ ա արվում էտ տեղով արդեն էշություն ա, ես տենց եմ վերաբերվում... ուզում ա առաջարկեն գինի, պիվա, անմահական ջուր... կապ չունի...


Համաձայն եմ։ Բայց ստեղ մենք ծանոթ մարդկանցից ենք խոսում։ Ու հա, ծանոթ մարդիկ էլ կարան ֆբ-ով ու սմս-ով անեն նման առաջարկ։ Ուղղակի Բումը որ տենց ռոմանտիկ միջավայր էր նկարագրում, ասեցի, որ մեծ մասամբ տենց չի լինում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ։ Բայց ստեղ մենք ծանոթ մարդկանցից ենք խոսում։ Ու հա, ծանոթ մարդիկ էլ կարան ֆբ-ով ու սմս-ով անեն նման առաջարկ։ Ուղղակի Բումը որ տենց ռոմանտիկ միջավայր էր նկարագրում, ասեցի, որ մեծ մասամբ տենց չի լինում։


օքեյ, հիմա հասկացա... սխալ էի հասկացել...

... ու էտ ծանոթն ա ասում արի ճաշ տամ-գզե՞մ...

Oh Lord!!!

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայց դու ինչ յազվա մարդ ես ․․․․

----------


## LisBeth

> Որտև դու էդ մարդկանց ճանաչում ես, քո ընկերներն են։ Պարտադիր չի մարդը հետդ գինիներից խոսա, որ իմանաս՝ գինիներից խոսալ գիտի։


ըմմ, բա ինչի՞ց եք խոսում։ Բա հենց էդ էտապում, որ քեզ հետ վեհ բաներից չի խոսում, չի կարելի՞ ա ենթադրել, որ ամեն ինչ քո սպասածի նման ռադուժնի չի ընթանում։ Որ չի լինելու ֆռենդս ֆորեվը։ Իսկ եթե լուրջ հարաբերությունների տրամադրված լինի էդ մարդը, ապա խնդիր չկա՞։

----------


## Rhayader

Դուք էն ասեք, Նոր Զելա՞նդիայի սովինյոն բլանն եք նախընտրում, Բորդոյի՞, թե՞ Կալիֆորնիայի:

----------

boooooooom (20.08.2017), LisBeth (20.08.2017), Աթեիստ (20.08.2017), Գաղթական (20.08.2017), Հայկօ (20.08.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բա մարդ մի հատ տենց մոտիկ ընկեր չունենար, որ համ էլ երբ ուզենար ք..եր:

----------

keyboard (21.08.2017), Վահե-91 (21.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

https://youtu.be/90qpDg5y7Lo 

օքեյ, մի քիչ խնդանք

----------

Rhayader (20.08.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դուք էն ասեք, Նոր Զելա՞նդիայի սովինյոն բլանն եք նախընտրում, Բորդոյի՞, թե՞ Կալիֆորնիայի:


Սովինյոն բլանը սպիտակ սորտ ա, իսկ քո նկարում կարմիր են լցնում:

----------


## Rhayader

> https://youtu.be/90qpDg5y7Lo 
> 
> օքեյ, մի քիչ խնդանք


Որ էդպես ա,

----------

LisBeth (20.08.2017), Mephistopheles (20.08.2017), Տրիբուն (20.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա մարդ մի հատ տենց մոտիկ ընկեր չունենար, որ համ էլ երբ ուզենար ք..եր:


էս նայի ընգեր, չգիըեմ ինչքանով ա ակտուալ մեր համար, բայց funny as hell...
https://youtu.be/nCc6O8F-ntQ

----------


## Rhayader

> Սովինյոն բլանը սպիտակ սորտ ա, իսկ քո նկարում կարմիր են լցնում:


Ֆրանսերեն գիտեմ ոնց էլ չլինի, էդ նկարը հայտնի մեմ ա, էն որ մեկը իրան սնոբի տեղ ա դնում  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

Ավելին ասեմ, ինձ ճանաչող մարդիկ գիտեն, որ ես սպիտակ գինի չեմ խմում (ցերեկային խմիչք ա ու գլուխս ծանրացնում ա):

Արա ես աչքիս գինու գիտակ եմ, ոչ մեկը չի՞ ուզում ինձ դոմփի:

----------

LisBeth (20.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դաաա... էս կոնտեքստում "եկ այս գիշեր անքուն մնանք"-ը լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստ ա ստանում...

----------

Rhayader (20.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ըմմ, բա ինչի՞ց եք խոսում։ Բա հենց էդ էտապում, որ քեզ հետ վեհ բաներից չի խոսում, չի կարելի՞ ա ենթադրել, որ ամեն ինչ քո սպասածի նման ռադուժնի չի ընթանում։ Որ չի լինելու ֆռենդս ֆորեվը։ Իսկ եթե լուրջ հարաբերությունների տրամադրված լինի էդ մարդը, ապա խնդիր չկա՞։


Լիզ, լուրջ արդեն հավես չունեմ։ Կարա ուսանողական ընկեր լինի, կարա ընդհանուր ընկերախմբից լինի, կարա ակումբցի լինի (հա, հենց հիմա ակումբցի էլ մտքիս կա), կարա գործընկեր լինի։ Կարաս շարունակես ցուցակը։ Ստեղ հարցն էն չի, թե ոնց ու ինչքան ես ճանաչում մարդուն կամ չէ։ Հարցն էն ա, որ Հայաստանում տղամարդկանց 80-90%-ը կնոջը որպես պահանջները բավարարելու մարմին ա դիտարկում, ու խոսքը մենակ քյառթուների մասին չի։ Ու էլի եմ ասում․ սեքս ուզենալն ու դրա առաջարկն անելը խնդիր չի, խնդիրն առաջարկի ձևի մեջ ա։ Եթե դժվարանում ես հասկանալ, ուրեմն երևի նման փորձ չես ունեցել, ինչ ասեմ։ Բայց ես ահավոր շատ եմ ունեցել, էն կարգի, որ մի պահ արդեն մտածում էի, որ սաղ տղամարդիկ մենակ սեքս են ուզում։ Ու չգիտես ինչու, ինչ էկել եմ Դանիա, չնայած էլի նույն քանակությամբ սեքսի առաջարկներ եմ ստացել, առաջարկները ստանալիս էդ ստորացվածության զգացողությունը չեմ ունեցել։ Սենց ասեմ, որ պարզ լինի։ Նույն կինո նայելը պատրվակ բռնելը։ Հայաստանում էդ կինո նայելը շատերը գործածում են որպես ճանապարհ դեպի սեքս, իսկ Դանիայում դիմացինի հետ ընդհանուր experience-ի մաս ա կազմում, այսինքն՝ դիմացինը մենակ մարմին չի, իրա հետ կինո նայելն ու ուրիշ բաներ անելն էլ ա հաճելի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ֆրանսերեն գիտեմ ոնց էլ չլինի, էդ նկարը հայտնի մեմ ա, էն որ մեկը իրան սնոբի տեղ ա դնում


Ես ֆրանսերեն չգիտեմ .... պռոստը սովինյոն բլանը սպիտակ սորտ ա: Կարայիր սեմիյոն գրած լինեիր, ու բալզակյան ֆրանսերենդ էլ չէր օգնի արդեն։ 

P.S. Ֆլեմինգի կոնտեքստում, ախպերս  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (20.08.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դուք էն ասեք, Նոր Զելա՞նդիայի սովինյոն բլանն եք նախընտրում, Բորդոյի՞, թե՞ Կալիֆորնիայի:


Էս ինչեր եմ բաց թողել ։Դ արդեն սկսել ե՞ք խմբակայինը ։Դ
Բորդոյի  :Love:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տրիբուն դու գինուց լավ հասկանում ես, պտի որ խնդիր չունենաս...

----------

LisBeth (20.08.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Իմ պրակտիկայում եղել ա, որ ճանաչածս ամենասեքսի աղջիկներից մեկի հետ (իսկ ես շատ աղջիկների եմ ճանաչում  :Jpit: ) պայմանավորվել ու կինո եմ գնացել, ու չգիտեմ ոնց էր ստացվել, բայց ամբողջ դահլիճում մենակ մենք էինք: Բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չեղավ դահլիճում. կինոն հանգիստ նայեցինք, դուրս եկանք, ամեն ինչ հույժ ընկերական-բան: Կարծում եմ՝ էդ ահագին նպաստեց, որ հետո դեպքերը խիստ բուռն ու արագ զարգանան  :Jpit: :

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2017), Մուշու (20.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիզ, լուրջ արդեն հավես չունեմ։ Կարա ուսանողական ընկեր լինի, կարա ընդհանուր ընկերախմբից լինի, կարա ակումբցի լինի (հա, հենց հիմա ակումբցի էլ մտքիս կա), կարա գործընկեր լինի։ Կարաս շարունակես ցուցակը։ Ստեղ հարցն էն չի, թե ոնց ու ինչքան ես ճանաչում մարդուն կամ չէ։ Հարցն էն ա, որ Հայաստանում տղամարդկանց 80-90%-ը կնոջը որպես պահանջները բավարարելու մարմին ա դիտարկում, ու խոսքը մենակ քյառթուների մասին չի։ Ու էլի եմ ասում․ սեքս ուզենալն ու դրա առաջարկն անելը խնդիր չի, խնդիրն առաջարկի ձևի մեջ ա։ Եթե դժվարանում ես հասկանալ, ուրեմն երևի նման փորձ չես ունեցել, ինչ ասեմ։ Բայց ես ահավոր շատ եմ ունեցել, էն կարգի, որ մի պահ արդեն մտածում էի, որ սաղ տղամարդիկ մենակ սեքս են ուզում։ Ու չգիտես ինչու, ինչ էկել եմ Դանիա, չնայած էլի նույն քանակությամբ սեքսի առաջարկներ եմ ստացել, առաջարկները ստանալիս էդ ստորացվածության զգացողությունը չեմ ունեցել։ Սենց ասեմ, որ պարզ լինի։ Նույն կինո նայելը պատրվակ բռնելը։ Հայաստանում էդ կինո նայելը շատերը գործածում են որպես ճանապարհ դեպի սեքս, իսկ Դանիայում դիմացինի հետ ընդհանուր experience-ի մաս ա կազմում, այսինքն՝ դիմացինը մենակ մարմին չի, իրա հետ կինո նայելն ու ուրիշ բաներ անելն էլ ա հաճելի։


Բյուր, բայց դու ինչ երջանիկ մարդ ես... էդքան առաջարկներ ունես, ես մի հատ նմուշի համար չեմ ունեցել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ պրակտիկայում եղել ա, որ ճանաչածս ամենասեքսի աղջիկներից մեկի հետ (իսկ ես շատ աղջիկների եմ ճանաչում ) պայմանավորվել ու կինո եմ գնացել, ու չգիտեմ ոնց էր ստացվել, բայց ամբողջ դահլիճում մենակ մենք էինք: Բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չեղավ դահլիճում. կինոն հանգիստ նայեցինք, դուրս եկանք, ամեն ինչ հույժ ընկերական-բան: Կարծում եմ՝ էդ ահագին նպաստեց, որ հետո դեպքերը խիստ բուռն ու արագ զարգանան :


ապեր, մի հատ կարա՞ս ասես էդ ի՞նչ կինո էիք նայում...

----------

Տրիբուն (20.08.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավելին ասեմ, ինձ ճանաչող մարդիկ գիտեն, որ ես սպիտակ գինի չեմ խմում (ցերեկային խմիչք ա ու գլուխս ծանրացնում ա):
> 
> Արա ես աչքիս գինու գիտակ եմ, ոչ մեկը չի՞ ուզում ինձ դոմփի:


Ախպեր, ինչի՞ մենակ ցերեկը, ես իրկունն էլ եմ հավեսով խմում, հատկապես ամառը։ Էս ամիս մենակ մի երևի տաս նոր տեսակ եմ փորձել, խառը տեղերում։ փիս ռեֆրեշինգ ա։ 

Rhay, քեզ դաժե յաթրջի արաղից հետո փիս հարբած վիճակում դոմփելու ցանկություն չի լինի  :LOL:  քեզ շատ մի երևակայի։

----------

Յոհաննես (20.08.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն դու գինուց լավ հասկանում ես, պտի որ խնդիր չունենաս...


Դրա համար էլ ընկերներիս չեմ բոթում, ես իրանց հետ մենակ խմում եմ։ Ու նույնիսկ փիս խմած ժամանակ ընկերոջս չեմ ասի, արի քեզ, կամ դու ինձ ․․․ վոբշեմ կարևոր չի ․․․․ հա, ես քյառթու եմ, փաստորեն։

----------

John (20.08.2017), Գաղթական (20.08.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դրա համար էլ ընկերներիս չեմ բոթում, ես իրանց հետ մենակ խմում եմ։ Ու նույնիսկ փիս խմած ժամանակ ընկերոջս չեմ ասի, արի քեզ, կամ դու ինձ ․․․ վոբշեմ կարևոր չի ․․․․ հա, ես քյառթու եմ, փաստորեն։


Չգիտեմ, կարողա հիմա ժամանակները փոխվել են, բայց ինչքան ես եմ հիշում, Հայաստանում ոչ մի իրան հարգող մարդ էլ նման առաջարկ չէր անի նրան ում իսկական ընկերա համարում:

իրենք իրենց չհարգողների նախասիրություններից տեղյակ չեմ:

նենց որ՝ ասա ովա ընկերդ, ասեմ ով ես դու..

----------


## Rhayader

> P.S. Ֆլեմինգի կոնտեքստում, ախպերս


Գիտեմ  :LOL:  հավատա, ոչ մեկն իմ խասյաթների վրա ինձանից շատ չի ծիծաղում  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhay, քեզ դաժե յաթրջի արաղից հետո փիս հարբած վիճակում դոմփելու ցանկություն չի լինի  քեզ շատ մի երևակայի։


Վիրավորված եմ խիստ  :Tongue:  դու ինձ նոր որպես օբյեկտ վերաբերվեցիր  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

ես միշտ հենց գինուց խոսք ա գնաւոմ, անկեղծ խոստովանում եմ, որ բան չեմ հասկանում ու որ ընդհանրապես ինձ համար մեկ ա, դրա համար էլ սենց անհաջողակի մեկն եմ

----------

John (20.08.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

Մեֆ, անքունից խոսեցիր, Շինարարը եկավ  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես միշտ հենց գինուց խոսք ա գնաւոմ, անկեղծ խոստովանում եմ, որ բան չեմ հասկանում ու որ ընդհանրապես ինձ համար մեկ ա, դրա համար էլ սենց անհաջողակի մեկն եմ


Շին, արխային, ես էլ գինուց գլուխ չեմ հանում, ով էլ ասում ա՝ գլուխ հանում ա, հիմնականում պոչով սուտ ա ասում  :LOL:  Ուղղակի չգիտեմ ինչու գինուց խոսք բացվեց, որպես օրինակ դա եմ նշում անընդհատ։

----------

Տրիբուն (20.08.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անեգդոտ ․․․ 

Երկու հազար տարվա մոտ ընկերներ են լինում ու մի օր մեկը մյուսին ասում ա․ 
- Արա, մենք հազար տարվա ընկերներ են, իրար հետ էս կյանքում ամեն ինչ արել ենք․ մնգո ենք գնացել, դպրոց ենք գնացել, բանակ ենք գնացել, իրար հետ բիզնես ենք դրել, երեխեքն իրար հետ մեծացել են, պսակել ենք, քավոր սանիկ ենք դառել, ամեն ամեն բան արել ենք, մենակ մի բան չենք արել։ Իրար հետ չենք քնել ․․․ 

Էս մի ընկերը մի քիչ չեմ ու չում ա անում, հետո համաձայնվում ա։ Վերջը սրանք իրար հետ քնում են, առավոտը արթնանում են, ու էս մի ընկերը հարցնում ա․ 
- Հը, ո՞նց էր
- Սուս, աչքիս մեր ընկերությունը նոր-նոր ա սկսվում։

----------

boooooooom (20.08.2017), CactuSoul (23.08.2017), Freeman (20.08.2017), John (20.08.2017), keyboard (21.08.2017), LisBeth (20.08.2017), Mephistopheles (20.08.2017), Progart (21.08.2017), Rhayader (20.08.2017), _Հրաչ_ (21.08.2017), Աթեիստ (21.08.2017), Անվերնագիր (20.08.2017), Գաղթական (20.08.2017), Հայկօ (20.08.2017), Հարդ (21.08.2017), Մուշու (21.08.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիրավորված եմ խիստ  դու ինձ նոր որպես օբյեկտ վերաբերվեցիր


Ցանկացած օբյետ պետք է հավասար իրավունքներ ունենա հասարակության մյուս անդամների հետ - օբյեկտիզմ։

----------

Rhayader (20.08.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Տենցա ստացվում, որ 2 ընկեր միասին, գործուղման ժամանակ, հյուրանոցի նույն սենյակում պիտի մնան:
Առավոտը հելնում են, մեկն ասումա.
- 1:0
- ինչը՞
- դե էս գիշեր տեսա խորն ես քնել ու քեզ էն բանից արեցի

մյուս առավոտ հելնում են 2-րդ ընկերն ասումա.
- 1:1
- այսի՞նքն
- դե էս գիշեր էլ ես քեզ շինեցի
- արա դե սրտիդ մո՞տ ես ընդունել, հոգուդ հետ էի խաղում..

մյուսը մի քիչ մտածումա ու.
- դե ուրեմն ստացվումա 0:1

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2017), Հայկօ (20.08.2017), Հարդ (21.08.2017), Տրիբուն (20.08.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, մի հատ կարա՞ս ասես էդ ի՞նչ կինո էիք նայում...


Իմ մտքով մի բան ա անցնում մենակ From Dusk Till Dawn

----------

LisBeth (20.08.2017), Mephistopheles (20.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ մտքով մի բան ա անցնում մենակ From Dusk Till Dawn


ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա հիշում ա ինչ կինո էին նայում թե չէ..

----------


## boooooooom

Մարդիկ լինում են 2 տիպի։
1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր թեորիապես մտածում են, որ ընկերների մեջ սեքսը հնարավոր ա ու կարա լինի, որովհետև էդ սեքսի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեն տեսնում ու վերաբերվում են դրան, որպես 2 (կամ ավելի) մարդկանց իրար հաճույք պարգևելու պրոցես։ (Հնարավոր ա, անգամ, որ իրենք սխալ են մտածում, բայց անգամ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա)
2. Ու լինում են մարդիկ, որոնց հետ ծանոթանալուց հետո համարում ես ընկեր, որովհետև իրենք սկզբից իրենց ընկերոջ պես են պահում, ընթացքում ստանում են էն ինֆորմացիան, որը սովորաբար մարդը կիսվում է իր ընկերների հետ (ներառյալ իր արած սխալ քայլերի ու սխալ մտքերի մասին ինֆորմացիա): Հետո անսպասելի հայտարարում են, որ իրենք քեզ էն գլխից էլ ընկեր չեն համարել։ Ու հետագայում սկսում էն իրենց "լեվի" ստացած ինֆորմացիան օգտագործել էդ մարդու դեմ։
Հիմա ասեք ինձ, որն ա ավելի անբարոյական?

----------


## keyboard

Մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչի՞ ա մենակ երկու սեռերի միջև սեքսի քննարկումը, ակումբում շատ տղաներ կան, որ իրար ընկեր են համարում, ինչ որ մեկը հեչ մեկ ուրիշին տենց ուզել ա՞
Կիսվեք, կարդանք, կարող ա մեր մոտ էլ ցանկություն առաջանա։

----------


## keyboard

> Մարդիկ լինում են 2 տիպի։
> 1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր թեորիապես մտածում են, որ ընկերների մեջ սեքսը հնարավոր ա ու կարա լինի, որովհետև էդ սեքսի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեն տեսնում ու վերաբերվում են դրան, որպես 2 (կամ ավելի) մարդկանց իրար հաճույք պարգևելու պրոցես, ու դրա մեջ վատ բան չեն տեսնում։ (Հնարավոր ա, անգամ, որ իրենք սխալ են մտածում, բայց անգամ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա)
> 2. Ու լինում են մարդիկ, որոնց հետ ծանոթանալուց հետո համարում ես ընկեր, որովհետև իրենք սկզբից իրենց ընկերոջ պես են պահում, ընթացքում ստանում են էն ինֆորմացիան, որը սովորաբար մարդը կիսվում է իր ընկերների հետ (ներառյալ իր արած սխալ քայլերի ու սխալ մտքերի մասին ինֆորմացիա): Հետո անսպասելի հայտարարում են, որ իրենք քեզ էն գլխից էլ ընկեր չեն համարել։ Ու հետագայում սկսում էն իրենց "լեվի" ստացած ինֆորմացիան օգտագործել էդ մարդու դեմ։
> Հիմա ասեք ինձ, որն ա ավելի անբարոյական?


Վարդ ջան, ինչի ես անբարոյական անվանում մարդու կատեգորիան, ում մասին դու ինքդ քեզ համար սխալ պատկերացում ես կազմել։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում <ընկերոջ պես պահել>, ապ արի ընդունի, որ դու ես ուզում տենց մտածես, ոչ թե ինքն ա իրան տենց պահում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մարդիկ լինում են 2 տիպի։
> 1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր թեորիապես մտածում են, որ ընկերների մեջ սեքսը հնարավոր ա ու կարա լինի, որովհետև էդ սեքսի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեն տեսնում ու վերաբերվում են դրան, որպես 2 (կամ ավելի) մարդկանց իրար հաճույք պարգևելու պրոցես։ (Հնարավոր ա, անգամ, որ իրենք սխալ են մտածում, բայց անգամ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա)
> 2. Ու լինում են մարդիկ, որոնց հետ ծանոթանալուց հետո համարում ես ընկեր, որովհետև իրենք սկզբից իրենց ընկերոջ պես են պահում, ընթացքում ստանում են էն ինֆորմացիան, որը սովորաբար մարդը կիսվում է իր ընկերների հետ (ներառյալ իր արած սխալ քայլերի ու սխալ մտքերի մասին ինֆորմացիա): Հետո անսպասելի հայտարարում են, որ իրենք քեզ էն գլխից էլ ընկեր չեն համարել։ Ու հետագայում սկսում էն իրենց "լեվի" ստացած ինֆորմացիան օգտագործել էդ մարդու դեմ։
> Հիմա ասեք ինձ, որն ա ավելի անբարոյական?



Վարդ, հարցը սխալ ա ձևակերպած, որտև առաջին տարբերակում լրիվ ՕԿ ա ու սխալ ա դա անբարոյականության տակ խցկել (ավելի ու պակաս որոշել)։

----------


## John

Վարդան ախպեր, ո՞նց ես ))
Մի հատ մանրամասնի հասկանանք էս ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես էս մասով



> Ու հետագայում սկսում էն իրենց "լեվի" ստացած ինֆորմացիան օգտագործել էդ մարդու դեմ։


Էդ ի՞նչ ինֆորշացիա է ու ո՞նց է օգտագործվում «զոհի» դեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդիկ լինում են 2 տիպի։
> 1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր թեորիապես մտածում են, որ ընկերների մեջ սեքսը հնարավոր ա ու կարա լինի, որովհետև էդ սեքսի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեն տեսնում ու վերաբերվում են դրան, որպես 2 (կամ ավելի) մարդկանց իրար հաճույք պարգևելու պրոցես։ (Հնարավոր ա, անգամ, որ իրենք սխալ են մտածում, բայց անգամ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա)
> 2. Ու լինում են մարդիկ, որոնց հետ ծանոթանալուց հետո համարում ես ընկեր, որովհետև իրենք սկզբից իրենց ընկերոջ պես են պահում, ընթացքում ստանում են էն ինֆորմացիան, որը սովորաբար մարդը կիսվում է իր ընկերների հետ (ներառյալ իր արած սխալ քայլերի ու սխալ մտքերի մասին ինֆորմացիա): Հետո անսպասելի հայտարարում են, որ իրենք քեզ էն գլխից էլ ընկեր չեն համարել։ Ու հետագայում սկսում էն իրենց "լեվի" ստացած ինֆորմացիան օգտագործել էդ մարդու դեմ։
> Հիմա ասեք ինձ, որն ա ավելի անբարոյական?


Բում, քո առաջին ու երկրորդ կետերն իրար չեն բացառում։ Մարդ կարա միաժամանակ երկուսն էլ լինի։
Ի դեպ, ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերության մեջ։ Դուք ստեղ էլի խնդիրը տանում եք դեպի սեքս-ուզենալ չուզենալ, ընկերների միջև դրա նորմալ լինել-չլինելը, մինչդեռ ի սկզբանե խնդիրը սեքսի առաջարկի ձևի ու ընդհանրապես կին ընկերների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի մեջ ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բում, քո առաջին ու երկրորդ կետերն իրար չեն բացառում։ Մարդ կարա միաժամանակ երկուսն էլ լինի։
> Ի դեպ, ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերության մեջ։ Դուք ստեղ էլի խնդիրը տանում եք դեպի սեքս-ուզենալ չուզենալ, ընկերների միջև դրա նորմալ լինել-չլինելը, մինչդեռ ի սկզբանե խնդիրը սեքսի առաջարկի ձևի ու ընդհանրապես կին ընկերների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի մեջ ա։


Բյուր, քո ասածը էն մի թեմայում էր, ստեղ նորմալ ընկերական սեքսն ա քննարկվում ։)

----------


## John

> Մարդիկ լինում են 2 տիպի։
> 1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր թեորիապես մտածում են, որ ընկերների մեջ սեքսը հնարավոր ա ու կարա լինի, որովհետև էդ սեքսի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեն տեսնում ու վերաբերվում են դրան, որպես 2 (կամ ավելի) մարդկանց իրար հաճույք պարգևելու պրոցես։ (Հնարավոր ա, անգամ, որ իրենք սխալ են մտածում, բայց անգամ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա)
> 2. Ու լինում են մարդիկ, որոնց հետ ծանոթանալուց հետո համարում ես ընկեր, որովհետև իրենք սկզբից իրենց ընկերոջ պես են պահում, ընթացքում ստանում են էն ինֆորմացիան, որը սովորաբար մարդը կիսվում է իր ընկերների հետ (ներառյալ իր արած սխալ քայլերի ու սխալ մտքերի մասին ինֆորմացիա): Հետո անսպասելի հայտարարում են, որ իրենք քեզ էն գլխից էլ ընկեր չեն համարել։ Ու հետագայում սկսում էն իրենց "լեվի" ստացած ինֆորմացիան օգտագործել էդ մարդու դեմ։
> Հիմա ասեք ինձ, որն ա ավելի անբարոյական?


Մեկ էլ մի հատ հասկանանք, բոլոր մարդիկ ըստ քեզ էս երկու կատոգորիաներից  գոնե մեկին պատկանու՞մ են, այսինքն ըստ քեզ մի կատոգորօային չպատկանելը ենթադրո՞ւմ ա պատկանել մյուսին, թե ուղղակի անկապ բաժանում ա, առանց լիքը բաներ ու լիքը մարդկանց հաշվի առնելու

----------


## keyboard

Մեկ-մեկ կարդում եմ, նենց մարդիկ են գրում որ իրանց սեքս են առաջարկել, չեմ հավատում մի անգամ էլ եմ կարդում։ Հետո արդեն հասկանում եմ, թե էդ առաջակողները ինչի են՝ բռի, անտաշ ու անհույս եղել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո ասածը էն մի թեմայում էր, ստեղ նորմալ ընկերական սեքսն ա քննարկվում ։)


Էն մի թեմայի էղած-չեղածը բերվեց էս թեմա, ինձ թվաց՝ շարունակվում ա քննարկումը։ 
Ամեն դեպքում, ասածս էն ա, որ առաջինն ու երկրորդն իրար չեն բացառում։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.08.2017)

----------


## John

Ամեն անգամ որ Վարդանը էս թեման բացում ա, 2րդ կատեգորիայի տակ  ի նկատի ունենալով մասնավորապես ինձ՝ փորձում եմ հնարավորինս կոռեկտ բացատրել իրան, թե ինչն ա սխալ ընկալել, ինչը իրականության հետ աղերս չունի, ոնց եմ ես իրականում մտածում։ Թե ոնց եմ ինձ պահում ու ինչքանով եմ կամայական մարդուց ստացած անձնական ինֆորմացիան տարածում-օգտագործում՝ էդ էլ ամեն մարդ ինքը թող որոշի։ Մի երկու բան ասեմ թեմայի հետ կապված, հատկապես Վարդան ախպոր համար, բայց դե մյուսներդ էլ ձեռի հետ կիմանաք - ևս մեկ անգամ կկարդաք իմ դիրքորոշումը էս հարցի մասին։

1․ Սեռական հարաբերությունը, անկախ նրանից թե ում միջև ա ընթանում, ով ա կողքից տեսնում, ում ա պատմում և այլն, ինձ համար նորմալ է, եթե որևէ կերպ մասնակից կողմերից մեկի իրավունքները չեն ոտնահարվում, օրենք չի խախտվում այլ կերպ ասված։ Ստեղից կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ ես *նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում ընկերների միջև սեռական հարաբերությոններին*։

2․ «Ընկեր» եզրույթի շահարկումը։ Սաղ հարցը նրանում ա, թե ով ոնց ա ընկալում էս բառը, ով ինչ ա հասկանում դրա տակ։ Չեմ զլանա կրկնել, որ ես իգական սեռի ընկեր չունեմ։ Տենց ա դասավորվել իմ կյանքն էլ, ես «ընկեր» եզրույթը նենց եմ ընկալում, որ էս պահի դրությամբ ոչ մի իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ չի հայտնվել էդ կատեգորիայի տակ։ *Վարդան ախպեր, անբարոյականություն չի չէ՞ արածս հուսով եմ*։

3. Մարդկանց ընկալումները։ Նայի, եթե ես ծանոթանում եմ Հոռոմի հետ ու իր հետ շփման ընթացքում «տեղավորում» իրեն «ընկեր», «մտերիմ», «ցանկալի անձնավորություն», «մեծ ախպեր» կատեգորիաներից մեկի մեջ՝ դրանում ինքը որևէ պատասխանատվություն չունի, եթե մենք մեր հարաբերությունները չենք պարզաբանել։ *Վարդան ախպեր, արի ընդունի, որ նույն պահվածքի դեպքում մարդուն էս կատեգորիաներից ցանկացածի մեջ կարելի ա տեղավորել, կախված տեղավորողի նախատրամադրվածությունից ու ցանկությունից*

4․ Մարդու՝ քո հետ կիսվելու արդյունքում ստացված անձնական սխալների, դառը փորձի, զգացմունքների, սեռական կողմնորոշման, սեռական նախընտրությունների մասին բարձրաձանելը, *Վարդանի լեքսիկոնով ասած « իր դեմ օգտագործելը»*, համարում եմ, մեղմ ասած տգեղ երևույթ, շատ որ խորանանք՝ անբարոյականություն (խորանալու կայֆ չկա, որտև էդ բառն էլ են մարդիկ տարբեր ընկալում), *Վարդան ախպեր*, շեշտում եմ *անկախ էն բանից, թե ինչպիսի հարաբերությունների մեջ է ինֆորմացիան օգտագործողը ինֆորմացիան տվողի հետ*։

Հիմա, Վարդան ախպեր, էդ որ դրել երկու կատեգորիայի ես բաժանել մարդկանց(կատեգորիաներ, որոնք իրար չեն հակասում ու չեն ամբողջացնում բոլոր հնարավոր մարդկային տիպերը), ու քեզնից գոհ սպասում ես, որ մարդիկ ասեն, որ առաջին կատեգորիան օք ա (դու էլ հպարտանաս, որ «էդ կատեգորիայում ես»), իսկ երկրորդ կատեգորիան «քըխ» ա (դու էլ տենց հեռակա քթի տակ խնդմնդալով «նայես» 2րդ կատեգորիայի մեջ քո «սղցրած» մարդկանց նիկերի կողմը), հիմա էդ ինչքանո՞վ ա բարոյական։

----------

Յոհաննես (21.08.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հետաքրքիրա՝ Ակումբում կա՞ նման տղամարդ, ով որևէ աղջկա/կնոջ որպես իսկական ընկեր է ընդունել (ոչ պարզապես մտերիմ) ու հետո, սկսելով ցանկանալ նրան, շարունակել է ընկեր համարել ու ոչ ասենք սիրած էակ կամ կրքի առարկա (ասենք էն որ տեստոստերոնը խփումա գլխիդ ու պահը բաց չես թողնում մարմինը աչքաչափով գնահատելու):

Հատուկ տողով շեշտեմ, որ հարցը սեփական կնոջ (կյանքի ընկեր) կամ էն գլխից սիրած աղջկա (ընկեր/ընկերուհի) մասին չի, այլ մարդու, ում ի սկզբանե վերաբերվել ես հենց որպես ընկերոջ:

----------


## Rhayader

Նու, էսպիսի պատասխանը քեզ չգիտեմ, ձեռ կտա, թե չէ, բայց ես տարիներով մի քանի մարդու հետ ընկերություն եմ արել, ու երբ մեզ սեքս էր պետք, հանգիստ իրար դիմում էինք, ու դա մեր ընկերությանը չէր խանգարում ոչ մի կերպ:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.08.2017)

----------


## keyboard

> Նու, էսպիսի պատասխանը քեզ չգիտեմ, ձեռ կտա, թե չէ, բայց ես տարիներով մի քանի մարդու հետ ընկերություն եմ արել, ու երբ մեզ սեքս էր պետք, հանգիստ իրար դիմում էինք, ու դա մեր ընկերությանը չէր խանգարում ոչ մի կերպ:


Բայ, իսկ հեչ եղել ա՞, որ քեզ պետք լինի, բայց իրան՝ չէ կամ հակառակը։ 
Կներես էլի, որ մտնում եմ ձեր ինԴիմի մեջ  :Love:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Դե մարդիկ տարբեր են,տարբեր արժեհամակարգեր ունեն։Մեկի համար ընկերությունը վեհ գաղափար է ու սեռականը էդտեղից ի սպառ բացակայում է։Դե մյուսի համար էլ առնանդամնա արժեք ու բոլոր տեղերը խցկումա։

----------

John (21.08.2017)

----------


## keyboard

> Դե մարդիկ տարբեր են,տարբեր արժեհամակարգեր ունեն։Մեկի համար ընկերությունը վեհ գաղափար է ու սեռականը էդտեղից ի սպառ բացակայում է։Դե մյուսի համար էլ առնանդամնա արժեք ու բոլոր տեղերը խցկումա։


Դու հլը փոքր ես ու էս կյանքից բան չես հասկանում, դու ինչ գիտես ընկերությունն ինչ ա ու պարտադիր չի գռեհիկ լինել։  :Angry2:

----------

John (21.08.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Գրֆֆին, էս ինչ "*աքը գցիր ինձ"  :LOL:  , հլը նայի, էս մարդիկ աչքիս սիրում են ինձ, հիմա ես սրա տակից ո՞նց եմ դուրս գալու։
Լավ տղերք, քանի որ Գրիֆֆինը իր հարցազրույցում պատասխանել ա Քիբորդի էն գրառմանը, որը ինձ ստիպեց սրա նախորդ գրառումն անել, ինձ թվում ա էստեղ էլ շարունակելու բան չկա։ Միայն ուզում էի հրապարակային ներողություն խնդրել "անբարոյականություն" տերմինն օգտագործելու համար, ոյտև իրականում դա շատ կոպիտ էր ու ձեզ հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի։

----------

John (21.08.2017)

----------


## keyboard

Բայի գրածը մի հարց առաացեց իմ մոտ։ Ասենք եթե ընկերների մեջ սեքսը նորմալ ա ու կարելի ա ընկերոջ հետ սեքս անել ու շարունակել ընկերությունը, ու եթե քեզ սեքս ա պետք ու դու դիմում ես քո ընկերոջը որ քեզ էդ հարցում սատար կանգնի՝ կարելի՞ ա արդյոք նույն սկզբունքով դիմել քրոջը/եղբորը կամ տնեցիքից մեկին, ասենք քեզ էդ հարցում սատար կանգնելու, ասենք իրանցից մոտ մարդ հո չունես, ինչքան էլ ընկերի լինի, մեկ ա տնեցին մնում ա տնեցի։
Էս հարցս լուրջ ա, ջրիկություններ չեմ ուզում լսեմ/կարդամ։
Ինչ կարծիք ունեք սրա մասին հարգելի աշխարհի ամենահանդուրժող ժողովուրդ։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե մարդիկ տարբեր են,տարբեր արժեհամակարգեր ունեն։Մեկի համար ընկերությունը վեհ գաղափար է ու սեռականը էդտեղից ի սպառ բացակայում է։Դե մյուսի համար էլ առնանդամնա արժեք ու բոլոր տեղերը խցկումա։


Փորձում եմ ստեղ ինչ-որ իմաստ գտնել, չեմ կարողանում, կներես:

----------

Moonwalker (21.08.2017), Rhayader (21.08.2017), Աթեիստ (21.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Փորձում եմ ստեղ ինչ-որ իմաստ գտնել, չեմ կարողանում, կներես:


Նորից փնտրի,մի օր կգտնես ։ճ ներում եմ

----------


## Գաղթական

Քանի որ վերջին հարցն իմն էր, իմ տարբերակն էլ ասեմ:

Ես օրինակ Հայաստանում ունեցել եմ աղջիկ-ընկերներ (հատուկ նշում եմ «Հայաստանում»-ը, որովհետև դրսում կարողա 2 հատ հահա-հիհի պաչիկ-մաչիկից հետո էլ ասեն ընկերներ ենք, իսկ Հայաստանում՝ գոնե իմ շրջապատում, մարդիկ իրար հետ մի քիչ ավելի երկար ճանապարհ էին անցնում՝ ընկեր կոչվելուց առաջ):

Հետն էլ՝ մի քանի հոգի են եղել նման աղջիկները, որոնցից մեկի ախպերն էլ, ի միջի այլոց, էլի ընկերս էր:

Իհարկե համարել եմ նրանց գեղեցիկ ու համակրելի, բայց երբեք մտքովս չի անցել տածել նրանց նկատմամբ կիրք:
Չեմ ասում, թե իմ տարբերակն ամենա-ամենան ա, բայց դե իմ մոտ էդպեսա եղել ու միշտ հավատացած եմ եղել, որ կրքի/ցանկության հայտնվելուն պես դադարում ես մարդուն վերաբերվել նույն կերպ՝ ինչ մինչև այդ:

----------

Մուշու (21.08.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայի գրածը մի հարց առաացեց իմ մոտ։ Ասենք եթե ընկերների մեջ սեքսը նորմալ ա ու կարելի ա ընկերոջ հետ սեքս անել ու շարունակել ընկերությունը, ու եթե քեզ սեքս ա պետք ու դու դիմում ես քո ընկերոջը որ քեզ էդ հարցում սատար կանգնի՝ կարելի՞ ա արդյոք նույն սկզբունքով դիմել քրոջը/եղբորը կամ տնեցիքից մեկին, ասենք քեզ էդ հարցում սատար կանգնելու, ասենք իրանցից մոտ մարդ հո չունես, ինչքան էլ ընկերի լինի, մեկ ա տնեցին մնում ա տնեցի։
> Էս հարցս լուրջ ա, ջրիկություններ չեմ ուզում լսեմ/կարդամ։
> Ինչ կարծիք ունեք սրա մասին հարգելի աշխարհի ամենահանդուրժող ժողովուրդ։


Եթե իմ կարծիքն ես հարցնում, եթե մի բան անելը ոչ մեկին ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս, ես դրա մեջ հանցանք չեմ տեսնում: Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ինցեստի ցանկություն երբեք չի առաջացել, ոչ թե որովհետև էդպես են սովորեցրել, այլ եսիմ, երևի ինչ-որ մեխանիզմ կա, որ արգելակում է դա: Բայց ես նաև Բայրոնի ու իր քրոջ մասին էսսե եմ գրել մի անգամ, որտեղ իրենց հարաբերությունները չեմ քննադատել, այլ Բայրոնի նախկին կնոջ ու ժամանակաշրջանի հասարակության մորալիզմն ու հոգեբանական ճնշումն Ավգուստայի վրա:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.08.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, իսկ հեչ եղել ա՞, որ քեզ պետք լինի, բայց իրան՝ չէ կամ հակառակը։ 
> Կներես էլի, որ մտնում եմ ձեր ինԴիմի մեջ


Եղել ա որ ինքը մոնոգամ հարաբերությունների մեջ լինի, էդ սիտուացիան բացառել ա սեքսը, բայց ընկերությունը դրանից չի տուժել:

----------


## John

ով որ ասում ւաա , թե սեքսը հաց ուտելու նման անհրաժեշտություն ա՝ մեղմ ասած քուանշ։ Եկեք ես մի շաբաթ սեքս չանեմ, դուք մի շաբաթ հաց մի կերեք, հետո կխոսանք։ Մինչև էդ լուրջ չենմ վերաբերվում ձեր պնդմանը։ Կարող ա էս նախորդ դարում եմ մնացել, բայց էդ հարբաբերության համար ինձ ավելին ա պետք, քան ուղղակի մարըմնական ցանկությունը։ Դրա համար էլ ես ընկերներիս երբևէ որպես սեռակռռան օբյեկտ չեմ ընդունել։ Ու հա, ինչքան էլ ինչքան ակումբցիների հետ մտերմություն-ընկերություն եմ արել՝ ոչ մեկին սեքսի առաջարկ րչեմ արել։ Էս վերջիջնը կարող եք 30 փաստում գրանցել։

----------


## Շինարար

իմ կարծիքով՝ յուրաքանյուրը ինքն ա ընտրում  ոնց իր հարաբերությունները կառուցի իր ընկեր-ընկերուհիների հետ: եթե դու չես ուզում սեքսով զբաղվել ու միաժամանակ ընդամենը ընկերությամբ բավարարվել, քո խնդիրն ա: ես էլ չեմ անում տենց բան, օրինակ, բայց ով իմանա էս փչացած Եվրոպաներում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ անընդունելի չեմ համարում, ընդհանրապես ինձ այլոց սեռական կյանքը քիչ ա հետաքրքրում, այսինքն՝ սուտ եմ ասում, հետաքրքրում ա, բայց աշխատում եմ հետաքրքրասիրությունս մեջս պահեմ: ամեն դեպքում՝ եթե երկու հոգի ընկերներ են էսպես ասած ուիզ բենեֆիթս, իմ խնդիրը չի դա: իմ ընկերների մեջ եղել են, ընդ որում՝ մեկը էնպիսի մարդ էր, որ ես պարտավոր էի դա տեսած-նկատած լինել, հետո որ ասացին ինձ էդ միսն, զարմացան, որ ես չեմ էլ նկատել ու ևս մի անգամ համոզվեցին, որ ահավոր քշված եմ: է հա, երիտասարդ կին, քիչ ըմ տարիքով տղամարդ մտնում են սենյակ, ոչ տնքոց ա գալիս, ոչ էլ բաժակը պատին եմ դնում, լսեմ ինչ են անում, ինչի՞ց պիտի ենթադրեմ, կամ իմ ինչին ա պետք, որ ենթադրեմ: կամ որ ասին՝ ինձ ի՞նչ:  կարճ ասած չեմ հասկանում ինչի՞ համար ենք հավաքվել, ինչի շուրջ ենք վիճում, նրանք ովքեր չեն ուզում, համոզում ենք, որիրանց ընկերներին օմբո անե՞ն, թե՞ ովքեր ուզւոմ են, համոզում ենք, որ չի կարելի: 

ես ամենաշատ դեմ եմ, որ սեքսի ընկած ա բարոյականության հիմքում: ով շատ սեքս ա անում, անբարոյական ա, ով շատ զուգընկերներ ունի, անբարոյական ա, ով այլ պոզաներով ա սեքս անում, անբարոյական ա, ով առանց զգացմունքի սեքս ա անում անբարոյական ա, ով սեքսի դիմաց ձող ա վերցնում, անբարոյական ա, մինչդեռ սեքսը մարդասպանություն չի, հարստահարում չի, ընտրակեղծիք չի, թալան չի, հանցագործություն չի: մարդ կա չի ուզում զուգընկերային հարաբերություն ունենա, ուզում ա անկախ լինի, բայց հետն էլ չի ուզում միայն մաստուրբացիայով բավարարվել, ի՞նչ պիտի անի, պիտի փողով սեքս առնի, պատահական մարդկանց հետ սեքսով զբաղվի, կամ իր համար վստահելի հակառակ սեռի կամ իր օրիենտացիայի ընկեր-սեռական պարտնյոր(ներ) ունենա: ջանը սաղ, ինձ ու քեզ ի՞նչ:

----------

boooooooom (21.08.2017), CactuSoul (23.08.2017), GriFFin (22.08.2017), John (21.08.2017), Progart (21.08.2017), Rhayader (22.08.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (21.08.2017), Աթեիստ (21.08.2017), Արամ (23.08.2017), Հայկօ (22.08.2017), Մուշու (21.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2017), Վիշապ (22.08.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> իմ կարծիքով՝ յուրաքանյուրը ինքն ա ընտրում  ոնց իր հարաբերությունները կառուցի իր ընկեր-ընկերուհիների հետ: եթե դու չես ուզում սեքսով զբաղվել ու միաժամանակ ընդամենը ընկերությամբ բավարարվել, քո խնդիրն ա: ես էլ չեմ անում տենց բան, օրինակ, բայց ով իմանա էս փչացած Եվրոպաներում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ անընդունելի չեմ համարում, ընդհանրապես ինձ այլոց սեռական կյանքը քիչ ա հետաքրքրում, այսինքն՝ սուտ եմ ասում, հետաքրքրում ա, բայց աշխատում եմ հետաքրքրասիրությունս մեջս պահեմ: ամեն դեպքում՝ եթե երկու հոգի ընկերներ են էսպես ասած ուիզ բենեֆիթս, իմ խնդիրը չի դա: իմ ընկերների մեջ եղել են, ընդ որում՝ մեկը էնպիսի մարդ էր, որ ես պարտավոր էի դա տեսած-նկատած լինել, հետո որ ասացին ինձ էդ միսն, զարմացան, որ ես չեմ էլ նկատել ու ևս մի անգամ համոզվեցին, որ ահավոր քշված եմ: է հա, երիտասարդ կին, քիչ ըմ տարիքով տղամարդ մտնում են սենյակ, ոչ տնքոց ա գալիս, ոչ էլ բաժակը պատին եմ դնում, լսեմ ինչ են անում, ինչի՞ց պիտի ենթադրեմ, կամ իմ ինչին ա պետք, որ ենթադրեմ: կամ որ ասին՝ ինձ ի՞նչ:  կարճ ասած չեմ հասկանում ինչի՞ համար ենք հավաքվել, ինչի շուրջ ենք վիճում, նրանք ովքեր չեն ուզում, համոզում ենք, որիրանց ընկերներին օմբո անե՞ն, թե՞ ովքեր ուզւոմ են, համոզում ենք, որ չի կարելի: 
> 
> ես ամենաշատ դեմ եմ, որ սեքսի ընկած ա բարոյականության հիմքում: ով շատ սեքս ա անում, անբարոյական ա, ով շատ զուգընկերներ ունի, անբարոյական ա, ով այլ պոզաներով ա սեքս անում, անբարոյական ա, ով առանց զգացմունքի սեքս ա անում անբարոյական ա, ով սեքսի դիմաց ձող ա վերցնում, անբարոյական ա, մինչդեռ սեքսը մարդասպանություն չի, հարստահարում չի, ընտրակեղծիք չի, թալան չի, հանցագործություն չի: մարդ կա չի ուզում զուգընկերային հարաբերություն ունենա, ուզում ա անկախ լինի, բայց հետն էլ չի ուզում միայն մաստուրբացիայով բավարարվել, ի՞նչ պիտի անի, պիտի փողով սեքս առնի, պատահական մարդկանց հետ սեքսով զբաղվի, կամ իր համար վստահելի հակառակ սեռի կամ իր օրիենտացիայի ընկեր-սեռական պարտնյոր(ներ) ունենա: ջանը սաղ, ինձ ու քեզ ի՞նչ:


Էս հարցն ի՞նձ էր ուղղված:

Քավ լիցի՝ ես քիթս ոչ ոքի անկողին չեմ խոթել, անուններ ու մանրամասներ չեմ հարցրել: Ոչ էլ սեքսի կոնտեքստում անբարոյականությունն եմ փորձել սահմանել:

Տեսնում ես՝ արդեն մի քանի օրա Ակումբում քննարկվումա, որ Հայաստանում տղամարդիկ կանանց/աղջիկների մեջ սեքսի պարտնյոր են հիմնականում փնտրում: Հենտներն ընկերություն են անում, հետո սեքս առաջարկում ու, մերժում ստանալով, ոչ ադեկվատ վարք ցուցաբերում (չնայած նաև ասվեց, որ համաձայնություն ստանալու դեպքում էլ են ոչ ադեկվատ վարք ցուցաբերում):
Կոնկրետ թվեր էին դրվում շրջանառության մեջ՝ Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց 90% (թե՞ 99.. հետ չգնամ ստուգեմ..):

Սա քո համար նորմալա՞:

Մի քանի հոգի փորձեցին հարց բարձրացնել, թե էդ ում հետ են ընկերություն արել, որ սենց պատկերա ստացվել ու լրիվ նույն պատմությունները՝ փոփոխված բառերով, ի պատասխան ստացան:

Ինձ համար որ սա նորմալ պատկեր չի:
Չեմ բացառում, որ սեքսի հողի վրա կտտցրածներ լինեն, բայց 90 տոկո՞ս:
Տղամարդկային սոլիդարություն ցուցաբերելով՝ կոնկրետ հարց եմ բարձրացրել, թե Ակումբի տղամարդկանցից քանիսնա մարդուն ընկեր համարելով հետը փորձում անկողին մտնի:

----------

John (21.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 2․ «Ընկեր» եզրույթի շահարկումը։ Սաղ հարցը նրանում ա, թե ով ոնց ա ընկալում էս բառը, ով ինչ ա հասկանում դրա տակ։ Չեմ զլանա կրկնել, որ ես իգական սեռի ընկեր չունեմ։ Տենց ա դասավորվել իմ կյանքն էլ, ես «ընկեր» եզրույթը նենց եմ ընկալում, որ էս պահի դրությամբ ոչ մի իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ չի հայտնվել էդ կատեգորիայի տակ։ *Վարդան ախպեր, անբարոյականություն չի չէ՞ արածս հուսով եմ*։


Հոս, էս պահն ինձ ահագին հետաքրքրեց։ Դու ո՞նց ես սահմանում ով ա քո ընկերը ու ինչու՞ իգական սեռի ընկեր չունես։ Ու եթե ընկեր չեն, ուրեմն ի՞նչ են իրանք։

----------


## John

> Հոս, էս պահն ինձ ահագին հետաքրքրեց։ Դու ո՞նց ես սահմանում ով ա քո ընկերը ու ինչու՞ իգական սեռի ընկեր չունես։ Ու եթե ընկեր չեն, ուրեմն ի՞նչ են իրանք։


կոնկրետ սահմանում չկա Բյուր, լավագույն դեպքում կարող ե կոնկրըետ մարդկանց նշել՝ ասեմ իրանց ընկեր համարում եմ թե չէ։  Ովքe՞ր են ինչ, Բյուր։ Նաիրուհու մասին կարամ ասեմ, որ քուրս ա ինքը, տենց եմ իրան ընկալում, ինքը տեղյակ ա ու ոնց որ թե չի նեղվում, որ ընկերներիս ցանկում չկա ))) բայց Լիզան օրինակ իմացել ու նեղվել ա։ Ու փոխանակ խոսի իմ հետ էդ մասին՝ 5-6 ամիս  ա չէր ասում, թե խի՞ ա «մի տեսակ» հետս, լավ ա հարցազույցն առիթ էղավ՝ իմացա։
Ու վաբշե խի՞ էդ էդքան խորանում դրա մեջ։ Եթե օրինակ Լիզային թվում ա, թե իրան ընկեր համարելը որևէ բան պետք ա փոխեր իմ ու իր հարաբերություններում՝ սխալվում ա։ Մաքսիմում նեղված վախտ զանգեի, ասեի որ «ք#քի մեջ եմ, Լիզ, 1500$ ա պետք, շտապ, մի բան արա»։ Լավ չի՞, որ ես իրան մաքսիմալ լավ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց պրոբլեմներս վզին չեմ փաթաթում։ Դրանից կայֆ բա՞ն։
Ընկերությունն առաջին հերթին պատասխանատվություն ա ենթադրում։ Ես Լիզայի նկատմամբ պատասխանատվություն չեմ զգում, ոչ էլ համարում եմ, որ ինքն ա ինչ-որ հարցում ինձ համար պատասխանատու։
Այ Յոհանի նկատմամբ զգում եմ պատասխանատվություն։ Ու գիտեմ, որ պետք էղած պահին կարամ իրա վրա հույս դնեմ։ Ու գիտեմ, որ գիշերվա հազարին որ զանգի ու ասի «Հոս, գնում եմ ռազբոռկի, կյանքի-մահու հարց ա», ուղղակի տեղ-ժամ եմ հարցնելու, էդքան բան։

----------

keyboard (21.08.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս հարցն ի՞նձ էր ուղղված:
> 
> Քավ լիցի՝ ես քիթս ոչ ոքի անկողին չեմ խոթել, անուններ ու մանրամասներ չեմ հարցրել: Ոչ էլ սեքսի կոնտեքստում անբարոյականությունն եմ փորձել սահմանել:
> 
> Տեսնում ես՝ արդեն մի քանի օրա Ակումբում քննարկվումա, որ Հայաստանում տղամարդիկ կանանց/աղջիկների մեջ սեքսի պարտնյոր են հիմնականում փնտրում: Հենտներն ընկերություն են անում, հետո սեքս առաջարկում ու, մերժում ստանալով, ոչ ադեկվատ վարք ցուցաբերում (չնայած նաև ասվեց, որ համաձայնություն ստանալու դեպքում էլ են ոչ ադեկվատ վարք ցուցաբերում):
> Կոնկրետ թվեր էին դրվում շրջանառության մեջ՝ Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց 90% (թե՞ 99.. հետ չգնամ ստուգեմ..):
> 
> Սա քո համար նորմալա՞:
> 
> ...


ես չգիտեմ ակումցիներիոց ով ոնց խի, ես քննարկումներին տեսական մակարդակով եմ մասնակցում, գրառումս էլ կոնկրետ քեզ կամ այլ մեկին չէր ուղղված, թեմայի շրջանակում իմ կարծիքն էր: ես զգում եմ, որ էստեղ լիքը անձնական բաներ են քննարկվում, միջանձնային հարաբերություններ բան, բայց ոչ քո չնեղանա, էդ ամենին լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում, հակապես երբ մոտավորապես իմ տարիքի ու ինձնից մեծ մարդիկ են մասնակցում: ինքս վաղուց հարաբերություններ չեմ պարզում մարդկանց հետ ու էդ կարգի խոսակցությունները ինձ քիչ են հետաքրքրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կոնկրետ սահմանում չկա Բյուր, լավագույն դեպքում կարող ե կոնկրըետ մարդկանց նշել՝ ասեմ իրանց ընկեր համարում եմ թե չէ։  Ովքe՞ր են ինչ, Բյուր։ Նաիրուհու մասին կարամ ասեմ, որ քուրս ա ինքը, տենց եմ իրան ընկալում, ինքը տեղյակ ա ու ոնց որ թե չի նեղվում, որ ընկերներիս ցանկում չկա ))) բայց Լիզան օրինակ իմացել ու նեղվել ա։ Ու փոխանակ խոսի իմ հետ էդ մասին՝ 5-6 ամիս  ա չէր ասում, թե խի՞ ա «մի տեսակ» հետս, լավ ա հարցազույցն առիթ էղավ՝ իմացա։
> Ու վաբշե խի՞ էդ էդքան խորանում դրա մեջ։ Եթե օրինակ Լիզային թվում ա, թե իրան ընկեր համարելը որևէ բան պետք ա փոխեր իմ ու իր հարաբերություններում՝ սխալվում ա։ Մաքսիմում նեղված վախտ զանգեի, ասեի որ «ք#քի մեջ եմ, Լիզ, 1500$ ա պետք, շտապ, մի բան արա»։ Լավ չի՞, որ ես իրան մաքսիմալ լավ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց պրոբլեմներս վզին չեմ փաթաթում։ Դրանից կայֆ բա՞ն։
> Ընկերությունն առաջին հերթին պատասխանատվություն ա ենթադրում։ Ես Լիզայի նկատմամբ պատասխանատվություն չեմ զգում, ոչ էլ համարում եմ, որ ինքն ա ինչ-որ հարցում ինձ համար պատասխանատու։
> Այ Յոհանի նկատմամբ զգում եմ պատասխանատվություն։ Ու գիտեմ, որ պետք էղած պահին կարամ իրա վրա հույս դնեմ։ Ու գիտեմ, որ գիշերվա հազարին որ զանգի ու ասի «Հոս, գնում եմ ռազբոռկի, կյանքի-մահու հարց ա», ուղղակի տեղ-ժամ եմ հարցնելու, էդքան բան։


Այսինքն դու աղջիկներին չե՞ս դիմի նեղված ժամանակ ու աղջիկների նկատմամբ չե՞ս ուզում պատասխանատվություն վերցնել։ Իսկ քուրը ո՞նց ա սահմանվում։ Ինչու՞ Նաիրուհին ընկեր չի։

----------


## John

> Այսինքն դու աղջիկներին չե՞ս դիմի նեղված ժամանակ ու աղջիկների նկատմամբ չե՞ս ուզում պատասխանատվություն վերցնել։ Իսկ քուրը ո՞նց ա սահմանվում։ Ինչու՞ Նաիրուհին ընկեր չի։


Բյուր, էս հարցաքննության կայֆը կբացատրե՞ս, նոր անցնենք առաջ։ Ի՞նչ են քեզ տալիս իմ պատասխանները, կամ ինչի՞ ես ուզում հանգեցնել էս ամենը։ Հիմա տենց ա իմ մոտ։ Օրենք խախտե՞լ եմ, չէ։ Ուրեմն ոչ մի պռետենզիա չպտի ունենաք իմ նկատմամբ։ Հիմա ով նեղվում ա, ով վիրավորվում ա՝ էդ իրա խնդիրն ա։ Եթե անձնական կապի միջոցով դիմի, քննարկենք, մի քիչ էլ իմ խնդիրը կդառնա։ Էս ամենը հանրային քննարկելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա։ Մանավանդ որ էսքան վախտ էս թեմայի քննարկումը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հանգեցրել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս հարցաքննության կայֆը կբացատրե՞ս, նոր անցնենք առաջ։ Ի՞նչ են քեզ տալիս իմ պատասխանները, կամ ինչի՞ ես ուզում հանգեցնել էս ամենը։ Հիմա տենց ա իմ մոտ։ Օրենք խախտե՞լ եմ, չէ։ Ուրեմն ոչ մի պռետենզիա չպտի ունենաք իմ նկատմամբ։ Հիմա ով նեղվում ա, ով վիրավորվում ա՝ էդ իրա խնդիրն ա։ Եթե անձնական կապի միջոցով դիմի, քննարկենք, մի քիչ էլ իմ խնդիրը կդառնա։ Էս ամենը հանրային քննարկելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա։ Մանավանդ որ էսքան վախտ ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հանգեցրել։


Հոս, ուղղակի շոկի մեջ եմ, որ դու ոչ մի աղջկա քեզ ընկեր չես համարում ու ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ ինչու։ Եթե չես ուզում պատասխանել, բարի, քո գործն ա։ Ինձ բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում, թե ով ա նեղվել, ով չի նեղվել, ում հետ ես խոսում, ում հետ՝ չէ։ Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա զուտ քո վերաբերմունքը երևույթների հանդեպ։

----------


## John

> Հոս, ուղղակի շոկի մեջ եմ, որ դու ոչ մի աղջկա քեզ ընկեր չես համարում ու ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ ինչու։ Եթե չես ուզում պատասխանել, բարի, քո գործն ա։ Ինձ բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում, թե ով ա նեղվել, ով չի նեղվել, ում հետ ես խոսում, ում հետ՝ չէ։ Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա զուտ քո վերաբերմունքը երևույթների հանդեպ։


Բյուր, անկեղծ շոկի մեջ ընկնելու պատճառը չեմ հասկանում։ քարը պայթի-տրաքի 10-12 հոգու կարամ նշեմ, որ իրանց ընկեր եմ համարում։ Շա՞տ զարմանալի ա, որ իրանց մեջ իգական սեռից մարդ չկա։ Այ որ էդ ցուցակը ընդլայնեմ, որոշակի կռիտերիաներ փոխեմ, քանակը դառնա 50, իրանցից 20ը կարան իգական սեռից լինեն։ Բայց դե չեմ ուզում, չեմ փոխում, ինչո՞ւմն ա խնդիրը ։Ճ

----------


## keyboard

> Այ Յոհանի նկատմամբ զգում եմ պատասխանատվություն։ Ու գիտեմ, որ պետք էղած պահին կարամ իրա վրա հույս դնեմ։ Ու գիտեմ, որ գիշերվա հազարին որ զանգի ու ասի «Հոս, գնում եմ ռազբոռկի, կյանքի-մահու հարց ա», ուղղակի տեղ-ժամ եմ հարցնելու, էդքան բան։


ես տենց էլ գիտեի, որ էդ գռեհիկը մեր հարաբերությունները փչացնելու ա, տականք  :Sad:

----------


## John

> ես տենց էլ գիտեի, որ էդ գռեհիկը մեր հարաբերությունները փչացնելու ա, տականք


Ուստ, դու օրինակ, խի՞ չես ընկերներիդ ուզում դոմփես, հինավուրցի մեկը  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (22.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, անկեղծ շոկի մեջ ընկնելու պատճառը չեմ հասկանում։ քարը պայթի-տրաքի 10-12 հոգու կարամ նշեմ, որ իրանց ընկեր եմ համարում։ Շա՞տ զարմանալի ա, որ իրանց մեջ իգական սեռից մարդ չկա։ Այ որ էդ ցուցակը ընդլայնեմ, որոշակի կռիտերիաներ փոխեմ, քանակը դառնա 50, իրանցից 20ը կարան իգական սեռից լինեն։ Բայց դե չեմ ուզում, չեմ փոխում, ինչո՞ւմն ա խնդիրը ։Ճ


Հոս, ես զուտ ուզում եմ պատճառը հասկանալ, թե ինչու աղջիկ ընկեր չունես։ Եթե ասես, որ քեզ տղերքի հետ ավելի լավ ա, կհասկանամ։ Ես էլ լիքը տղա ընկեր ունեմ, որոնք տղա ընկեր չունեն կամ ճանաչում եմ լիքը տղաների, որ աղջիկ ընկեր չունեն։ Իսկ շոկիս պատճառն էն ա, որ մի ընկերական խմբի տղաներին քեզ ընկեր ես համարում, աղջիկներին՝ չէ։ Չէի զարմանայի, եթե իմանայի, որ սաղ ընկերախմբերդ ուղղակի մենակ տղաներից են բաղկացած։ Հարցերիս էլ չես պատասխանում․ եթե ընկեր չեն, բա ի՞նչ են։

----------


## John

> Հոս, ես զուտ ուզում եմ պատճառը հասկանալ, թե ինչու աղջիկ ընկեր չունես։ Եթե ասես, որ քեզ տղերքի հետ ավելի լավ ա, կհասկանամ։ Ես էլ լիքը տղա ընկեր ունեմ, որոնք տղա ընկեր չունեն կամ ճանաչում եմ լիքը տղաների, որ աղջիկ ընկեր չունեն։ Իսկ շոկիս պատճառն էն ա, որ մի ընկերական խմբի տղաներին քեզ ընկեր ես համարում, աղջիկներին՝ չէ։ Չէի զարմանայի, եթե իմանայի, որ սաղ ընկերախմբերդ ուղղակի մենակ տղաներից են բաղկացած։ Հարցերիս էլ չես պատասխանում․ եթե ընկեր չեն, բա ի՞նչ են։


Ակումբը ընկերախո՞ւմբ ա։ Հենց նոր քեզնից իմացա։ Ինձնից բացի սաղ ստեղ սաղին ընկե՞ր են համարում։ Տարօրինակ ա։ Համաակումբակից են, եթե էդ քեզ կբավարարի։ Մի մասը մտերիմ են, մի մասը ոչ այնքան։ Կոնկրետ մարդկանց մասին որ հարցնես՝ կասեմ ում ոնց եմ ընդունում, եթե տենց հատուկ հետաքրքիր ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբը ընկերախո՞ւմբ ա։ Հենց նոր քեզնից իմացա։ Ինձնից բացի սաղ ստեղ սաղին ընկե՞ր են համարում։ Տարօրինակ ա։ Համաակումբակից են, եթե էդ քեզ կբավարարի։ Մի մասը մտերիմ են, մի մասը ոչ այնքան։ Կոնկրետ մարդկանց մասին որ հարցնես՝ կասեմ ում ոնց եմ ընդունում, եթե տենց հատուկ հետաքրքիր ա։


Հոս, ակումբում զանազան ընկերախմբեր կան, որոնք պարբերաբար «գաղտնի» հանդիպումներ են անում: Ինձ թվում ա՝ դա ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի: Օրինակ մեկը ես էն ակումբի սկզբերի խումբն ընկերախումբ էի համարում։ Էդ խմբից շատերի հետ մինչև հիմա էլ ընկեր եմ։ Ուրիշ հարց, եթե դու պարբերաբար որոշակի հաճախականությամբ հանդիպում ես որոշ մարդկանց հետ, բայց իրանց ընկեր չես համարում։

Ինձ կոնկրետ մարդիկ հետաքրքիր չեն, ինձ հետաքրքրում ա քո վերաբերմունքն ու ընկալումը ընկերություն երևույթի նկատմամբ։

----------


## John

> Հոս, ակումբում զանազան ընկերախմբեր կան, որոնք պարբերաբար «գաղտնի» հանդիպումներ են անում: Ինձ թվում ա՝ դա ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի: Օրինակ մեկը ես էն ակումբի սկզբերի խումբն ընկերախումբ էի համարում։ Էդ խմբից շատերի հետ մինչև հիմա էլ ընկեր եմ։ Ուրիշ հարց, եթե դու պարբերաբար որոշակի հաճախականությամբ հանդիպում ես որոշ մարդկանց հետ, բայց իրանց ընկեր չես համարում։
> 
> Ինձ կոնկրետ մարդիկ հետաքրքիր չեն, ինձ հետաքրքրում ա քո վերաբերմունքն ու ընկալումը ընկերություն երևույթի նկատմամբ։


Ակումբից մի քանի հոգով եթե հավաքվում ենք «գաղտնի», տղեքով ենք հավաքվում։ Եթե էդ չափանիշ ա քո համար)) իսկ այլ գաղտնի հանդիպքւմներ բնականաբար լինում են, դրանցից տեղյակ չեմ։ 
Համապատասխան թեմա կա, կարծեմ հենց «ընկերություն» ա վերնագիրը, ընդեղ գրել եմ մի քանի ամիս առաջ։ Հեռախոսով եմ, դժվար ա գտնել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբից մի քանի հոգով եթե հավաքվում ենք «գաղտնի», տղեքով ենք հավաքվում։ Եթե էդ չափանիշ ա քո համար)) իսկ այլ գաղտնի հանդիպքւմներ բնականաբար լինում են, դրանցից տեղյակ չեմ։ 
> Համապատասխան թեմա կա, կարծեմ հենց «ընկերություն» ա վերնագիրը, ընդեղ գրել եմ մի քանի ամիս առաջ։ Հեռախոսով եմ, դժվար ա գտնել



Կարդացի: Ու էլի հարցիս պատասխանը չեմ ստանում: Մի կողմից ասում ես, որ ընկերը դժվար պահին հասնող, էս ա, էն ա: Մյուս կողմից էլ ասում ես, որ աղջիկ ընկեր չունես: Աղջիկներին չե՞ս վստահում: Դժվարանու՞մ ես աղջիկների մոտ անկեղծ լինելուց: Թե՞ իրանց նկատմամբ պոտենցիալ սեռական ցանկությունը խանգարում ա քեզ, որ ընկեր համարես իրանց:

----------


## Շինարար

ես ակումբցիների մի ստվար զանգվածի մասին խոսելիս ասում եմ մի ընկեր ունեմ ֆորումից, եթե ինչ-որ բան եմ պատմելու  :LOL:  նույնիսկ եթե էդ մարդուն երբեք չեմ տեսել, երբեք չեմ տեսնելու, ես չգիտեմ, էդ բառը տենց ծանր չեմ տանում, մարդուն հավանեցի, ընկերս ա, քանի դեռ դիմացից չեն հասկացնում, թե շատ մի ոգևորվի  :LOL:  ու նենց չի, որ վատ ընկեր եմ՝ ձևական բան, ասենք երկու շաբաթով երկու ազատ սենյակ ունեի, մարդ կար ուզում էր վճարեր գար մնար, էնքան մարդու առաջարկեցի, որ եկեք մնացեք, էս սեզոնին շատերը գեփ են ունենում տնից տուն տեղափոխվելուց, վերջում կարող ա ես դիվանին քնեմ  :LOL:  ասենք մարդ կա, իր մտերիմներից մեկը էստեղ չի, տունը ազատ, բայց հազիվ ես առաջարկել եմ, ուզում ա ինձ մոտ գա, բայց որ գա, ո՞ւմ հանեմ եկածներից  :LOL:  

ես ձեր փոխարեն չէի խուսափի շատ մարդկանց հետ ընկերություն անելուց, բացի լավից, վատ բան չկա, եթե իհարկե գերսպասելիքներ չունեք, ասենք՝ ես տենց մարդ չգիտեմ, որ իր ընկերներից մեկը առաջարկի ամբողջ տարվա ծախսը հոգա, քանի ինքը փհդ ա անում, էս արդեն իմ գլուխը չեմ գովում, այլ իմ լավ ընկերոջ, ու պատկերացրեք, որ նո բենեֆիթս :LOL:  սեքսով չենք զբաղվում, ուղղակի մարդու աստղը բռնել ա, բայց ես ոնց իր հետ բոլորի հետ, ում հետ էստեղ առիթ ա եղել, բաց եմ եղել ընկերության համար, անլես ինչ-որ մեկն ա ում ընկերակցությունից ձանձրանում եմ, բայց ակադեմիայում տենց մարդիկ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում, պլյուս նաև ահագին վորքինգ կլասս ընկերներ ունեմ էստեղ՝ ի տարբերություն այլ ուսանող ընկերներիս: Շփումը, ընկերությունը լավ բան ա, ես սիրով կիսվում եմ իմ ընկերությամբ բոլորի հետ, որովհետև չնայած գրառմանս ընդհանուր հումորային տոնայնությանը, իրականում բավականին համեստ մարդ եմ, որ իմ ընկերությունը մի վերին բան համարեմ ու ամեն մարդու արժանի չհամարեմ դրան:

պլյուս ընկերներիցս մեկը արաբերենից արած թարգմանություններն ա ստուգում, բարբառային տեքստերը օգնում կարդալ, մյուսը շատ էժանով խմբագրում ա գրածս և այլօն, անկեղծ՝ էս մարդկանից ոչ մեկի հետ ընկերություն չեմ սկսել էս օգնությունների ակնկալիքով: ուղղակի նորից եմ ուզւոմ ասել, ինչքան շատ ընկեր ունես, էնքան ավելի լավ ա:

----------

boooooooom (22.08.2017), CactuSoul (23.08.2017), GriFFin (22.08.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2017), Աթեիստ (22.08.2017), մարդագայլուկ (22.08.2017), Մուշու (22.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2017), Տրիբուն (22.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես ակումբցիների մի ստվար զանգվածի մասին խոսելիս ասում եմ մի ընկեր ունեմ ֆորումից, եթե ինչ-որ բան եմ պատմելու  նույնիսկ եթե էդ մարդուն երբեք չեմ տեսել, երբեք չեմ տեսնելու, ես չգիտեմ, էդ բառը տենց ծանր չեմ տանում, մարդուն հավանեցի, ընկերս ա, քանի դեռ դիմացից չեն հասկացնում, թե շատ մի ոգևորվի  ու նենց չի, որ վատ ընկեր եմ՝ ձևական բան, ասենք երկու շաբաթով երկու ազատ սենյակ ունեի, մարդ կար ուզում էր վճարեր գար մնար, էնքան մարդու առաջարկեցի, որ եկեք մնացեք, էս սեզոնին շատերը գեփ են ունենում տնից տուն տեղափոխվելուց, վերջում կարող ա ես դիվանին քնեմ  ասենք մարդ կա, իր մտերիմներից մեկը էստեղ չի, տունը ազատ, բայց հազիվ ես առաջարկել եմ, ուզում ա ինձ մոտ գա, բայց որ գա, ո՞ւմ հանեմ եկածներից  
> 
> ես ձեր փոխարեն չէի խուսափի շատ մարդկանց հետ ընկերություն անելուց, բացի լավից, վատ բան չկա, եթե իհարկե գերսպասելիքներ չունեք, ասենք՝ ես տենց մարդ չգիտեմ, որ իր ընկերներից մեկը առաջարկի ամբողջ տարվա ծախսը հոգա, քանի ինքը փհդ ա անում, էս արդեն իմ գլուխը չեմ գովում, այլ իմ լավ ընկերոջ, ու պատկերացրեք, որ նո բենեֆիթս սեքսով չենք զբաղվում, ուղղակի մարդու աստղը բռնել ա, բայց ես ոնց իր հետ բոլորի հետ, ում հետ էստեղ առիթ ա եղել, բաց եմ եղել ընկերության համար, անլես ինչ-որ մեկն ա ում ընկերակցությունից ձանձրանում եմ, բայց ակադեմիայում տենց մարդիկ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում, պլյուս նաև ահագին վորքինգ կլասս ընկերներ ունեմ էստեղ՝ ի տարբերություն այլ ուսանող ընկերներիս: Շփումը, ընկերությունը լավ բան ա, ես սիրով կիսվում եմ իմ ընկերությամբ բոլորի հետ, որովհետև չնայած գրառմանս ընդհանուր հումորային տոնայնությանը, իրականում բավականին համեստ մարդ եմ, որ իմ ընկերությունը մի վերին բան համարեմ ու ամեն մարդու արժանի չհամարեմ դրան:
> 
> պլյուս ընկերներիցս մեկը արաբերենից արած թարգմանություններն ա ստուգում, բարբառային տեքստերը օգնում կարդալ, մյուսը շատ էժանով խմբագրում ա գրածս և այլօն, անկեղծ՝ էս մարդկանից ոչ մեկի հետ ընկերություն չեմ սկսել էս օգնությունների ակնկալիքով: ուղղակի նորից եմ ուզւոմ ասել, ինչքան շատ ընկեր ունես, էնքան ավելի լավ ա:


մի ունեցիր 100 ռուբլի, այլ ունեցիր 100 ընկեր...

----------

boooooooom (22.08.2017), Աթեիստ (22.08.2017), Շինարար (22.08.2017), Տրիբուն (22.08.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

«Իսկական ընկերը նա է, որին կարող ես գիշերվա կեսին զանգել ու ասել՝ գիտե՞ս, մարդ եմ սպանել, իսկ նա սառնասրտորեն կհարցնի՝ որտե՞ղ է դիակը, ու կավելացնի՝ անմիջապես գալիս եմ» (Ալեն Դելոն)... 
Թե չէ սեքս, հա սեքս :Ճ

----------

Մուշու (22.08.2017), Տրիբուն (22.08.2017)

----------


## Skeptic

2 օր ա՝ կարդում եմ, ասեցի՝ մի բան էլ ես գրեմ, «30 փաստի» ոճով ))
Թեմային լրիվ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց ես անձամբ տենց չեմ կարա, փորձով ա ապացուցված։ Պատճառը իմ անոմալ, սեռիս ոչ հատուկ ու պաթոլոգիկ մասշտաբների հասնող մոնոամորիան ա։ Ինչքան էլ շրջապատումս, թեկուզ հենց ակումբային ու ֆեյսբուքյան-մերձակումբային շրջանակներում կան մարդամեկից սուբյեկտիվորեն ավելի գրավիչ ու օբյեկտիվորեն ավելի խելացի աղջիկներ, ում նշված հատկանիշները, իհարկե, գնահատում եմ, բայց ինչքան էլ ստիպում եմ, չեմ կարողանում ինքս ինձ սիրահարեցնել։ Քիչմ մանկամիտ ստացվեց, բայց ուզում էի անկեղծանայի )

----------

boooooooom (22.08.2017), CactuSoul (23.08.2017), GriFFin (22.08.2017), Արէա (22.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2017), Ուլուանա (27.08.2017)

----------


## John

> Կարդացի: Ու էլի հարցիս պատասխանը չեմ ստանում: Մի կողմից ասում ես, որ ընկերը դժվար պահին հասնող, էս ա, էն ա: Մյուս կողմից էլ ասում ես, որ աղջիկ ընկեր չունես: Աղջիկներին չե՞ս վստահում: Դժվարանու՞մ ես աղջիկների մոտ անկեղծ լինելուց: Թե՞ իրանց նկատմամբ պոտենցիալ սեռական ցանկությունը խանգարում ա քեզ, որ ընկեր համարես իրանց:


Բյուր ջան, իրականում գուցե և որոշ աղջիկների հետ հարաբերություններս կաչելի ա որպես ընկերություն բնորոշել։ Հիմա մե՞ծ խնդիր ա, որ էդ նույն հարաբերությունները լինեն, բայց չասեմ ընկերություն ա։ «ընկերը» ի սկզբանե արական սեռ ա ենթադրում։ իգական սեռը «ընկերուհին» ա։ Հիմա ոնց որ ես շոկի մեջ ընկնեմ պարզելուց, որ դու Ակումբից արական սեռի ընկերուհի չունես  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, իրականում գուցե և որոշ աղջիկների հետ հարաբերություններս կաչելի ա որպես ընկերություն բնորոշել։ Հիմա մե՞ծ խնդիր ա, որ էդ նույն հարաբերությունները լինեն, բայց չասեմ ընկերություն ա։ «ընկերը» ի սկզբանե արական սեռ ա ենթադրում։ իգական սեռը «ընկերուհին» ա։ Հիմա ոնց որ ես շոկի մեջ ընկնեմ պարզելուց, որ դու Ակումբից արական սեռի ընկերուհի չունես


Հոս, իրականում մեծ ա խնդիրը, եթե դու դժվարանում ես աղջկա ընկեր կոչելուց՝ անկախ մտերմությունից։ Է ընկերուհի կոչի, բայց դա էլ չես անում։
Արխային, շոկի կարիք չկա, որովհետև ակումբում լիքը տղա ընկերներ ունեմ, ընդ որում իրանցից մի քանիսն էն մարդկանցից են, որոնց հետ կարամ մաքսիմալ անկեղծ լինեմ։

----------

boooooooom (22.08.2017), CactuSoul (23.08.2017), Cassiopeia (22.08.2017), GriFFin (22.08.2017), Աթեիստ (22.08.2017)

----------


## Արշակ

Ժող, իզուր եք խորացել էդ «ընկեր» բառի վրա։ Ինքանով նկատել եմ, մարդիկ իրարից ահագին տարբեր սահմանումներ ու ակնկալիքներ ունեն «ընկեր» բառից։ Ասենք երկու հոգի կարող ա իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքը, մտերմության աստիճանն ու պատասխանատվության աստիճանը ունենան և այլն, բայց մեկը ընկեր համարի դիմացինին, մյուսը՝ ոչ։ Բառերն ի՞նչ էական են, քանի դեռ երկուսդ իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքն ունեք։ Թեթև տարեք։  

Մի շատ լավ ընկեր ունեմ, մի անգամ էս թեմայով խոսակցություն բացվեց, ասեց, թե բա ես ընկեր չունեմ ու ընկերությանը չեմ հավատում․ մի քիչ զարմացա ու հարցրի, թե ընկերը ի՞նչ ա, իր ընկալմամբ։ Նենց մի պաթետիկ ծանդր սահմանում տվեց, որ էդ սահմանման տակ իսկապես ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի չի կարա ընկեր լինի ու տակից պատվով դուրս գա  :LOL:  Նեղվեցի՞, որ ինքը ինձ իր պատկերացմամբ «ընկեր» չի համարում՝ բացարձակապես չէ։ Ընդհակառակը՝ կանհանգստանայի, որ համարեր։  :LOL:  Մինչդեռ երբ այլ բառերով նկարագրեցի թե իրա մասին ինչ եմ մտածում ու իրան ոնց եմ վերաբերվում, պարզվեց, որ ինքն էլ ինձ ա տենց վերաբերվում, մի խոսքով ջան ջիգյար։ ՈՒրիշ բան ինձ պետք էլ չէր։

----------

Alphaone (22.08.2017), boooooooom (22.08.2017), keyboard (22.08.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2017), Հայկօ (22.08.2017), մարդագայլուկ (22.08.2017), Մուշու (22.08.2017), Ուլուանա (27.08.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժող, իզուր եք խորացել էդ «ընկեր» բառի վրա։ Ինքանով նկատել եմ, մարդիկ իրարից ահագին տարբեր սահմանումներ ու ակնկալիքներ ունեն «ընկեր» բառից։ Ասենք երկու հոգի կարող ա իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքը, մտերմության աստիճանն ու պատասխանատվության աստիճանը ունենան և այլն, բայց մեկը ընկեր համարի դիմացինին, մյուսը՝ ոչ։ Բառերն ի՞նչ էական են, քանի դեռ երկուսդ իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքն ունեք։ Թեթև տարեք։  
> 
> Մի շատ լավ ընկեր ունեմ, մի անգամ էս թեմայով խոսակցություն բացվեց, ասեց, թե բա ես ընկեր չունեմ ու ընկերությանը չեմ հավատում․ մի քիչ զարմացա ու հարցրի, թե ընկերը ի՞նչ ա, իր ընկալմամբ։ Նենց մի պաթետիկ ծանդր սահմանում տվեց, որ էդ սահմանման տակ իսկապես ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի չի կարա ընկեր լինի ու տակից պատվով դուրս գա  Նեղվեցի՞, որ ինքը ինձ իր պատկերացմամբ «ընկեր» չի համարում՝ բացարձակապես չէ։ Ընդհակառակը՝ կանհանգստանայի, որ համարեր։  Մինչդեռ երբ այլ բառերով նկարագրեցի թե իրա մասին ինչ եմ մտածում ու իրան ոնց եմ վերաբերվում, պարզվեց, որ ինքն էլ ինձ ա տենց վերաբերվում, մի խոսքով ջան ջիգյար։ ՈՒրիշ բան ինձ պետք էլ չէր։


Մի թեմա էլ ընկերության սահմանման մասին ա աչքիս պետք բացել՝ ում ենք ընկեր դիտարկում, որ դեպքում ա մարդ ընկեր, ինչ պետք ա ներառի ընկերությունը ու էդպես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, իզուր եք խորացել էդ «ընկեր» բառի վրա։ Ինքանով նկատել եմ, մարդիկ իրարից ահագին տարբեր սահմանումներ ու ակնկալիքներ ունեն «ընկեր» բառից։ Ասենք երկու հոգի կարող ա իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքը, մտերմության աստիճանն ու պատասխանատվության աստիճանը ունենան և այլն, բայց մեկը ընկեր համարի դիմացինին, մյուսը՝ ոչ։ Բառերն ի՞նչ էական են, քանի դեռ երկուսդ իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքն ունեք։ Թեթև տարեք։  
> 
> Մի շատ լավ ընկեր ունեմ, մի անգամ էս թեմայով խոսակցություն բացվեց, ասեց, թե բա ես ընկեր չունեմ ու ընկերությանը չեմ հավատում․ մի քիչ զարմացա ու հարցրի, թե ընկերը ի՞նչ ա, իր ընկալմամբ։ Նենց մի պաթետիկ ծանդր սահմանում տվեց, որ էդ սահմանման տակ իսկապես ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի չի կարա ընկեր լինի ու տակից պատվով դուրս գա  Նեղվեցի՞, որ ինքը ինձ իր պատկերացմամբ «ընկեր» չի համարում՝ բացարձակապես չէ։ Ընդհակառակը՝ կանհանգստանայի, որ համարեր։  Մինչդեռ երբ այլ բառերով նկարագրեցի թե իրա մասին ինչ եմ մտածում ու իրան ոնց եմ վերաբերվում, պարզվեց, որ ինքն էլ ինձ ա տենց վերաբերվում, մի խոսքով ջան ջիգյար։ ՈՒրիշ բան ինձ պետք էլ չէր։


Իրականում ճիշտ ես ասում. ամեն մարդ տարբեր կերպ ա ընկալում, ամեն մեկը տարբեր կերպ ա մարդկանց ներառում ընկերական շրջապատի մեջ, ընդ որում՝ կարա նաև մշակութային լինի։ Օրինակ Հայաստանում դժվարանում են բառն ամեն մարդու համար կիրառելուց։ Էս վերջերս կուրսեցիս էր Կոպենհագենում, ասեց՝ ֆրանսիացի ծանոթիս հետ եմ։ Ուրեմն պարզվեց, որ էդ «ծանոթի» հետ նույն տանն ապրում ա ահագին ժամանակ ա, միասին ճամփորդում են, «ծանոթը» Հայաստան ա գնում, կուրսեցուս ծնողների տանը մնում։ Ու դա դեռ ոչինչ, էդ «ծանոթը» մեկ էլ ինձ սմս ա գրում, թե՝ բարև, ես էսինչն եմ, էսինչի ընկերը։ 

Ստեղ ուրիշ խնդիր ա, որ տեսնում եմ։ Էն, որ էդ «ընկեր» վեհ կատեգորիայի տակ աղջիկ չի կարա լինի։ Այ դա ա ինձ հետաքրքրում. ինչու՞։





> Մի թեմա էլ ընկերության սահմանման մասին ա աչքիս պետք բացել՝ ում ենք ընկեր դիտարկում, որ դեպքում ա մարդ ընկեր, ինչ պետք ա ներառի ընկերությունը ու էդպես:


Կա

----------

Alphaone (22.08.2017)

----------


## John

> Ժող, իզուր եք խորացել էդ «ընկեր» բառի վրա։ Ինքանով նկատել եմ, մարդիկ իրարից ահագին տարբեր սահմանումներ ու ակնկալիքներ ունեն «ընկեր» բառից։ Ասենք երկու հոգի կարող ա իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքը, մտերմության աստիճանն ու պատասխանատվության աստիճանը ունենան և այլն, բայց մեկը ընկեր համարի դիմացինին, մյուսը՝ ոչ։ Բառերն ի՞նչ էական են, քանի դեռ երկուսդ իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքն ունեք։ Թեթև տարեք։  
> 
> Մի շատ լավ ընկեր ունեմ, մի անգամ էս թեմայով խոսակցություն բացվեց, ասեց, թե բա ես ընկեր չունեմ ու ընկերությանը չեմ հավատում․ մի քիչ զարմացա ու հարցրի, թե ընկերը ի՞նչ ա, իր ընկալմամբ։ Նենց մի պաթետիկ ծանդր սահմանում տվեց, որ էդ սահմանման տակ իսկապես ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի չի կարա ընկեր լինի ու տակից պատվով դուրս գա  Նեղվեցի՞, որ ինքը ինձ իր պատկերացմամբ «ընկեր» չի համարում՝ բացարձակապես չէ։ Ընդհակառակը՝ կանհանգստանայի, որ համարեր։  Մինչդեռ երբ այլ բառերով նկարագրեցի թե իրա մասին ինչ եմ մտածում ու իրան ոնց եմ վերաբերվում, պարզվեց, որ ինքն էլ ինձ ա տենց վերաբերվում, մի խոսքով ջան ջիգյար։ ՈՒրիշ բան ինձ պետք էլ չէր։


6 ամիս ա էս եմ ասում, չեն ընկալում մարդիկ։  Հենա մինքիչ էլ շարունակվի թեման Բյուրը արդեն դիագնոզ ա գրելու վրես։

Բյուր ջան, ես որևէ խնդիր չունեմ մարդկանց հետ հարաբերություններում, արի կլնի չէղած տեղը մի պրոբլեմներ ման արի։ Փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ տարբեր նախասիրությունների, սեռի, գույնի և այլնի մարդկանց հետ տարիներով նորմալ շփվում եմ, անկախ նրանից թե էե շփումն ինչ տերմինով որոշենք բնորոշել։ Ում հետ շփումս էլ որ չի ստացվում նորմալ, ուրեմն նախասիրությունների, համատեղելիության կամ այլ հարց կա, ինչը բնական ա։ Ես կոնֆլիկտային մարդ չեմ, նկատած կլինես։ 
Ակումբի աղջիկներից ում հետ որ գիտես մտերիմ եմ էղել/մտերիմ եմ, իրանցից հարցրու, թող ասեն խնդիրներ ունե՞մ ես իրանց հետ շփման մեջ թե չէ։ Ընկել եք տերմիններճ հետևից որ ի՞նչ։

----------

keyboard (22.08.2017)

----------


## John

> Ստեղ ուրիշ խնդիր ա, որ տեսնում եմ։ Էն, որ էդ «ընկեր» վեհ կատեգորիայի տակ աղջիկ չի կարա լինի։ Այ դա ա ինձ հետաքրքրում. ինչու՞։ ]


Ո՞վ ա է ասում չի կարա լինի։ Թեորիապես Կարա լինի, բայց փաստացի չկա։ Դժվա՞ր ա էդքանը ընկալելը, չեղմ ջոգում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 6 ամիս ա էս եմ ասում, չեն ընկալում մարդիկ։  Հենա մինքիչ էլ շարունակվի թեման Բյուրը արդեն դիագնոզ ա գրելու վրես։
> 
> Բյուր ջան, ես որևէ խնդիր չունեմ մարդկանց հետ հարաբերություններում, արի կլնի չէղած տեղը մի պրոբլեմներ ման արի։ Փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ տարբեր նախասիրությունների, սեռի, գույնի և այլնի մարդկանց հետ տարիներով նորմալ շփվում եմ, անկախ նրանից թե էե շփումն ինչ տերմինով որոշենք բնորոշել։ Ում հետ շփումս էլ որ չի ստացվում նորմալ, ուրեմն նախասիրությունների, համատեղելիության կամ այլ հարց կա, ինչը բնական ա։ Ես կոնֆլիկտային մարդ չեմ, նկատած կլինես։ 
> Ակումբի աղջիկներից ում հետ որ գիտես մտերիմ եմ էղել/մտերիմ եմ, իրանցից հարցրու, թող ասեն խնդիրներ ունե՞մ ես իրանց հետ շփման մեջ թե չէ։ Ընկել եք տերմիններճ հետևից որ ի՞նչ։


Հոս, պրոբլեմը դու ես սարքում ու դու ես տերմիններ ընտրում շրջապատիդ մարդկանց տեսակավորելու համար։ Ես էլ փորձում եմ հասկանալ ինչու՞, ո՞նց, ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ տեսակներ կան քո շրջապատում և այլն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞վ ա է ասում չի կարա լինի։ Թեորիապես Կարա լինի, բայց փաստացի չկա։ Դժվա՞ր ա էդքանը ընկալելը, չեղմ ջոգում


Լավ

----------


## John

> Հոս, պրոբլեմը դու ես սարքում ու դու ես տերմիններ ընտրում շրջապատիդ մարդկանց տեսակավորելու համար։ Ես էլ փորձում եմ հասկանալ ինչու՞, ո՞նց, ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ տեսակներ կան քո շրջապատում և այլն։


Ընդամենըհ ասել եւմ, որը չունեմ ւիգական սեռի ընկեր։ 2 անգամ էլ ներողություն եմ խնդրել իգական սեռի էն մարդկանցի, ով մտածել ա, որ իմ ընկերներից ա։ Հիմա ե՞ս եմ պրոբլեմ ւսարքում, ւթե՞ դուք, որ ամիսներով րարցախրեղդ եք անեւմ,ւ տենց էլ մի հիմնավոր բան ւչեք ասում, ւթե ինչ հանցանք եմ գործել։ Վարդանի կծողական գրառումներն էլ չասած, Լիզայի ամիսներով իր պահվածքի փոփոխության պատճառը չասելն էլ վրադիր։ Եթե պրըբլեմը իմ արրահայտծ մտքից հետո ա ի հայտ էկել՝ էդ չի նշանակում, որ պատհճառը էդ միտքն ա

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող, իզուր եք խորացել էդ «ընկեր» բառի վրա։ Ինքանով նկատել եմ, մարդիկ իրարից ահագին տարբեր սահմանումներ ու ակնկալիքներ ունեն «ընկեր» բառից։ Ասենք երկու հոգի կարող ա իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքը, մտերմության աստիճանն ու պատասխանատվության աստիճանը ունենան և այլն, բայց մեկը ընկեր համարի դիմացինին, մյուսը՝ ոչ։ Բառերն ի՞նչ էական են, քանի դեռ երկուսդ իրար նկատմամբ մոտավորապես նույն վերաբերմունքն ունեք։ Թեթև տարեք։  
> 
> Մի շատ լավ ընկեր ունեմ, մի անգամ էս թեմայով խոսակցություն բացվեց, ասեց, թե բա ես ընկեր չունեմ ու ընկերությանը չեմ հավատում․ մի քիչ զարմացա ու հարցրի, թե ընկերը ի՞նչ ա, իր ընկալմամբ։ Նենց մի պաթետիկ ծանդր սահմանում տվեց, որ էդ սահմանման տակ իսկապես ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի չի կարա ընկեր լինի ու տակից պատվով դուրս գա  Նեղվեցի՞, որ ինքը ինձ իր պատկերացմամբ «ընկեր» չի համարում՝ բացարձակապես չէ։ Ընդհակառակը՝ կանհանգստանայի, որ համարեր։  Մինչդեռ երբ այլ բառերով նկարագրեցի թե իրա մասին ինչ եմ մտածում ու իրան ոնց եմ վերաբերվում, պարզվեց, որ ինքն էլ ինձ ա տենց վերաբերվում, մի խոսքով ջան ջիգյար։ ՈՒրիշ բան ինձ պետք էլ չէր։


Ո՞նց, Արշակ ջան, բա սեքսը  :Sad: 




> 6 ամիս ա էս եմ ասում, չեն ընկալում մարդիկ։  Հենա մինքիչ էլ շարունակվի թեման Բյուրը արդեն դիագնոզ ա գրելու վրես։


Արա Հոս, ինչ միամիտ ես դու այ ախպեր, արա կարևոր չի ինչ ես ասում, կարևոր ա ով ա ասում։ Ընգեր, դու քաշով մեկ ոսկի ես, քո պես անկեղծ մարդկանց պտի ազգովի շալակած ման տան, բայց դե ընգեր քո անկեղծությունը դիագնոզ են դիտում, իսկ քո ասածները բոբո ձաձայի ասածներ։  Փաթթի քցի մի յան այ ախպեր, ում ես ինչ դրե բացատրում։

----------


## John

> Ո՞նց, Արշակ ջան, բա սեքսը


Դու ընկեր դոմփելու կայֆը չես ջոգի, աբեր, ցավում եմ քո համար

----------

keyboard (22.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդամենըհ ասել եւմ, որը չունեմ ւիգական սեռի ընկեր։ 2 անգամ էլ ներողություն եմ խնդրել իգական սեռի էն մարդկանցի, ով մտածել ա, որ իմ ընկերներից ա։ Հիմա ե՞ս եմ պրոբլեմ ւսարքում, ւթե՞ դուք, որ ամիսներով րարցախրեղդ եք անեւմ,ւ տենց էլ մի հիմնավոր բան ւչեք ասում, ւթե ինչ հանցանք եմ գործել։ Վարդանի կծողական գրառումներն էլ չասած, Լիզայի ամիսներով իր պահվածքի փոփոխության պատճառը չասելն էլ վրադիր։ Եթե պրըբլեմը իմ արրահայտծ մտքից հետո ա ի հայտ էկել՝ էդ չի նշանակում, որ պատհճառը էդ միտքն ա


Հոս, իրականում չնայած քեզ էդքան հարցեր եմ տալիս՝ փորձելով մոտեցումդ հասկանալ, դու էդ հարցերին չես պատասխանում։ Ու պատկերացնում եմ, որ եթե քեզ «հարցախեղդ» են արել, էդ հարցերի քանի տոկոսին ես պատասխանել։ Տպավորություն ա, որ խուսափում ես պատասխանելուց, դրա համար հարցից հետո հարց ա ծնվում ու չի հասկացվում՝ ինչ ես ասում։
Ի դեպ, ընկերության մասին էն թեմայում գրել էիր, որ չունես իգական սեռի ընկեր, ու եթե հետաքրքիր ա ինչու, պմ-ով կասես։ Կգրե՞ս ինձ պմ-ով, քանի որ էդ հարցը միլիոն անգամ տվեցի ստեղ, չպատասխանեցիր ու քանի որ չես բացառում, որ ապագայում կունենաս իգական սեռի ընկերներ։

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2017), Աթեիստ (22.08.2017)

----------


## John

> Հոս, իրականում չնայած քեզ էդքան հարցեր եմ տալիս՝ փորձելով մոտեցումդ հասկանալ, դու էդ հարցերին չես պատասխանում։ Ու պատկերացնում եմ, որ եթե քեզ «հարցախեղդ» են արել, էդ հարցերի քանի տոկոսին ես պատասխանել։ Տպավորություն ա, որ խուսափում ես պատասխանելուց, դրա համար հարցից հետո հարց ա ծնվում ու չի հասկացվում՝ ինչ ես ասում։
> Ի դեպ, ընկերության մասին էն թեմայում գրել էիր, որ չունես իգական սեռի ընկեր, ու եթե հետաքրքիր ա ինչու, պմ-ով կասես։ Կգրե՞ս ինձ պմ-ով, քանի որ էդ հարցը միլիոն անգամ տվեցի ստեղ, չպատասխանեցիր ու քանի որ չես բացառում, որ ապագայում կունենաս իգական սեռի ընկերներ։


Դե բա հայերեն ու հայատառ գրել եմ, որ էդ մասին հանրայնորեն չեմ պատրաստվում գրել դու նեղվում ես, որ միլիոն անգամ հարցրել ես՝ չեմ պատասխանել ։ՃՃ լագիչնը։ Հավես ունենամ՝ կգրեմ, խոստանում եմ։

----------

keyboard (22.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե բա հայերեն ու հայատառ գրել եմ, որ էդ մասին հանրայնորեն չեմ պատրաստվում գրել դու նեղվում ես, որ միլիոն անգամ հարցրել ես՝ չեմ պատասխանել ։ՃՃ լագիչնը։ Հավես ունենամ՝ կգրեմ, խոստանում եմ։


Կներես, էդ գրառումդ միլիոն անգամ հարցնելուց հետո տեսա, ու անկեղծ ասած դրանից հետո է՛լ ավելի շատ ուզեցի իմանալ։ Ակումբի բոլոր գրառումներն անգիր չեմ հիշում, որ միանգամից քեզ խնդրեի պմ գրես  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կյանքն առաջ ա գնում, էս թեմայի առաջին գրառումներից դատելով՝ որոշ ակումբցիներ՝ նույնպես, բայց ես նույն հետամնացն եմ մնացել. թե ով իր ընկերոջ հետ ինչ կանի՝ ինձ չի վերաբերում, իհարկե, բայց անձամբ ինձ համար բոլորովին ընդունելի չի ընկերոջ հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալը, ու նման առաջարկ ստանալն ահավոր տհաճ կլինի։ Ինձ համար դրանք իրար հետ ոչ մի կերպ չհամատեղվող բաներ են նախ որովհետև սեռական հարաբերությունն առանց զգացմունքի ինձ համար ընդունելի չի, չեմ պատկերացնում, որ առանց զգացմունք ունենալու ինչ–որ մեկի հետ ուզենամ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ, բացի դրանից, չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ա հնարավոր մեկի հետ սեքս ունենալուց հետո շարունակել էդ մարդուն ընկալել նույն կերպ, ինչ մինչև էդ։ Համոզված եմ, որ կխանգարի ընկերությանը։ Նկատի ունեմ՝ իմ դեպքում։

Ճիշտն ասած՝ ահագին զարմացա՝ կարդալով, որ շատերին իրենց ընկերները սեքսի առաջարկներ են անում, հետն էլ կպռշկվում են։ Չեմ ասում՝ չեմ հավատում, որ կարող ա տենց լինել, բայց, անկեղծ ասած, իմ մեջ էլ էն հարցն առաջացավ, թե՝ էդ ի՞նչ անկապ դեմքերի հետ եք ընկերություն անում, որ տենց տհաճ ձևով սեռական առաջարկներ են անում։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ քիչ թե շատ գիտակից, կիրթ ու կուլտուրական մարդը չի կարող նախապես չզգալ, չպատկերացնել, թե ինչ ռեակցիա կլինի իր ընկերուհու կողմից նման առաջարկի դեպքում։ Եթե էդ մարդն ընկերդ ա, պիտի որ էդքանը ջոկած լինես, էլի։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե խոսքն ուղղակի թեթև ծանոթների մասին ա։ 

Ինձ երբեք ընկերներիցս որևէ մեկը նման առաջարկ չի արել (փառք աստծո), չգիտեմ՝ նման ցանկություն չեմ առաջացրել, թե պարզապես ինձ ճանաչելով՝ համոզված են եղել, որ մերժում են ստանալու, կամ էլ երկուսը միասին, բայց ամեն դեպքում վստահ եմ, որ ինձ գոնե մի քիչ ճանաչողները պիտի որ իմանան, որ ինձ նման առաջարկ չի կարելի անել (հա, ես հետամնաց եմ, չոբան ու բոբո)։ Դե, հաշվի առնելով, որ ինձ իսկի սիրահարվելու դեպքում մարդիկ սովորաբար չեն ասում (նենց ա ստացվել, որ սիրային խոստովանությունները, որպես կանոն, հետին թվով եմ ստանում), էլ ուր մնաց՝ սեքսի առաջարկ անեին  :Jpit:  Բայց լուրջ եմ ասում, եթե նման առաջարկ ստանամ էնպիսի մարդուց, ում ընկեր եմ համարում, էդ մարդու հետ չեմ կարողանա էլ նորմալ շփվել, հաստատ ինչ–որ բան կպղտորվի մեր հարաբերություններում, նույնիսկ եթե չկպռշկվի, այլ մերժումը նորմալ ձևով ընդունի ու դրանից հետո մոռանա դրա մասին։

----------

GriFFin (28.08.2017), John (27.08.2017), Srtik (27.08.2017), Գաղթական (27.08.2017)

----------

